# (IR) IR Interlude between Turns 3 and 4 (thread 2)



## Edena_of_Neith

*IR Interlude between Turns 3 and 4 (thread 2)*

Hey there, folks.

  I consider the Interludes to be a part of the main IR now, and will archive them as such.

  I see a great deal of IR rping is going on in these Interludes.

  I must wonder - just how many people are on Forrester's side, and how many people are paying tribute to Forrester, and how many people, aren't? (your Moderator is curious)
  I already know Sollir is paying tribute to John Brown ...

  By all means, roleplay away!  
  I shall watch and listen.  
  I'm sure interesting things will develop.

  Alzem, please come on in to the rping aspect of this.  
  This is completely freeform.  No rules in the Interlude to hamper you.
  Hope Isle can send emissaries to Oerth, and talk with all of the Powers therein.
  I cannot guarantee the emissaries will return alive to Hope Isle, of course.

  - - -

  Again, I need Templates from:

  Black Omega
  Creamsteak
  Darkness
  Festy Dog
  Forrester
  GnomeWorks
  Maudlin
  Lord Melkor (Talos)
  Rhialto the Marvellous
  Sollir Furryfoot
  Uvenelei
  Valkys
  William
  Zelda



  Alzem, o' Skoteinos, (and everyone else needing further clarification) I will explain what a Template is, here and now.

  - - -

  A Template is your way of telling me how you are distributing your Power Level (PL)

  You are telling me which Arms Races you are in.
  You are telling me if you are sharing technology, and who with.
  You are telling me if you are Advancing your Civilization.
  You are telling me if you are researching 10th level magic.
  You are telling me where your armies are, and how strong they are.
  You are telling me which of the PL in your armies are not regular troops, but are instead Planars, Undead, Monsters, or Constructs.

  Your Total PL is given in the Lists.

  Here is what you do:

  1:  

  Calculate your total PL.
  Total PL is just that ... everything.  
  All your PL from countries plus all your PL from the Arms Races. 
  Your total PL is what you use to spend.  Always.
  No other number matters.  Only your total PL.

  2:  

  Decide if you intend to share technology with anyone.  
  Figure out who you will share with at this time.

  3:  

  Figure out how many points you intend to spend, if any, to Advance Your Civilization.

  4:  

  Figure out how many points you intend to spend, if any, to research 10th level magic.

  5:  

  Deduct those points from your PL total.

  6:  

  With the remainder, allocate PL to create armies.
  Each army has exactly the amount of PL you allocate to it.
  You may create as many armies as you wish, so long as each one has a PL of 1 or greater.
  You may create armies anywhere in the territory you control.
  If you control no territory, you create armies under special circumstances - in your case, Alzem, you would create them on Hope Isle, and they would subsequently move to Oerth. 

  7:  

  Look at your numbers in the Planar, Undead, Monster, and Construct Arms Races.
  Change that much of the PL of the armies you have created into the beings in question, as you choose.
  And remember that Planars, Undead, Monsters, and Constructs fight better than regular troops, so changing 1 PL of regular troops into 1 PL of these types increases the strength of that army.

  - - -

  Then, write the Template out as follows:

  I am in (not in) the Planar Arms Race.  
  I am summoning (3 different kinds of planar beings.)

  I am in (not in) the Technological Arms Race.
  I am sharing technology with (names of the other players or their Powers)

  I am in (not in) the Magical Arms Race.
  I am spending (x number of points) in it (or, I am spending no points in it.)

  I am in (not in) the Undead Arms Race.
  I am summoning (good or evil) Undead.

  I am in (not in) the Monster Arms Race.

  I am in (not in) the Construct Arms Race.

  My forces are deployed as follows:

  Force #1 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  Force #2 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  Force #3 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  Force #4 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  Force #5 has a PL of (number), and it is in (name of country, or general area)

  etc.

  I have a value of (x) in the Planar Arms Race.

  (x) of my PL in force #1 are Planars.
  (x) of my PL in force #2 are Planars.
  (x) of my PL in force #3 are Planars.
  etc.

  I have a value of (x) in the Undead Arms Race.

  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Undead.
  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Undead.
  etc.

  I have a value of (x) in the Monster Arms Race.

  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Monsters.
  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Monsters.
  etc.

  I have a value of (x) in the Construct Arms Race.

  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Constructs.
  (x) of my PL in force (number) are Constructs.
  etc.

  You may not have more PL in Planars in your armies than you have PL in the Planar Arms Race.
  The same applies to the Undead, Monster, and Construct Arms Races.

  The exception to this rule is Valkys, most of whose force is Planar Unseelie (and he may designate the percentage as it pleases him.)
  The other exception is Maudlin, much of whose force is Undead (and he may designate the percentage as it pleases him.)

  I will once more provide an example of a Template.
  Here is that example:

  Let us say I am the player Maudlin.
  Looking at the Lists Post, here is what I find:

  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 155 + 31 = 186 

  1.  My total PL is 186
  2.  I will share technology with Mr Draco / Serpenteye, Kalanyr, Forsaken One, Festy Dog, Melkor, Sollir, and Anabstercorian.  And also Valkys.
  3.  I will spend 90 points to advance my civilization
  4.  I will spend 20 points on researching 10th level magic.

  5.  I have 76 PL left, since I have spent 110 PL out of 186 total PL.

  6.  I will create armies (see below)
  7.  I will make most of my armies undead.

  Here then, is the Template I will be sending to Edena_of_Neith

  I am in the Planar Arms Race.
  I continue summoning Demons and Xeg-Yi.  
  Since I have a third Planar group I am allowed to call, and I have not used it, I am also summoning Planar Dracoliches.

  I am in the Technological Arms Race.
  I am sharing Technology with Anabstercorian, Festy Dog, Forsaken One, Kalanyr, Melkor, Mr Draco / Serpenteye, Sollir, and Valkys.
  Also, I have decided to share technology with Rhialto.

  I am in the Magical Arms Race.
  I am spending 10 points this turn on research.

  I am in the Undead Arms Race.
  I continue to summon evil undead.

  I am in the Monster Arms Race.
  I am creating undead trolls, which regenerate as per normal trolls, but are otherwise undead.
  (And Edena_of_Neith increases your PL gained in the Monster Arms Race from 1 to 3 for that stunt, too.)

  I am in the Construct Arms Race.
  I like GnomeWork's flying iron golems.  We are producing iron golems, and working on duplicating those great little monsters of GnomeWork's.

  Force #1:  30 PL, in the Tomb of Horrors
  Force #2:  30 PL, in Irongate
  Force #3:  16 PL, in the Scarlet Brotherhood fleet sitting offshore in the Tilva Straits.

  Nearly all of my forces are Undead.

( My PL in the Planar Arms Race is 6.
  My PL in the Undead Arms Race is 3.
  My PL in the Monster Arms Race is 2.
  My PL in the Construct Arms Race is 2. )

  (You don't have to write the above down.  I have done so for convenience.)

  3 of the PL of my force #2 is Planar.
  3 of the PL of my force #3 is Planar
  3 of the PL of my force #1 is Undead (Note that this is a moot point, since Maudlin has specified that all his forces are undead anyways, unless otherwise noted)
  2 PL of my force #3 is Monsters
  2 PL of my force #2 is Constructs

  Now, Maudlin gains a special bonus.
  Because he can make all of his forces undead, he gains 3 PL of additional undead, as per his score in the Undead Arms Race.
  Valkys would gain a similar bonus to his Planars.
  This wouldn't apply to any other player.

  The additional 3 PL of undead go to my force #1.

  Maudlin, is finished with his Template.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Remember that the updated Lists Post and Rules Post can be found in the (IR) The List and Rules Posts For Turn 4 - Do Not Post To This Thread Yet thread.
  That is the thread I will be using, obviously, to start Turn 4.  
  When everything is ready.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye, check your email, let me know what you think of my plan.


----------



## Rhialto

In a secluded holding cell, a guard is delivering lunch to a very odd prisoner.  This would be unusual, but at the moment, he is but one of several such prisoners.  As the guard hands him his lunch, the man glances at him with oddly mild violet eyes.

"So, are they going to listen to what we have to say?" he asks.

"Ain't heard yet..." replies the guard.

"Oh, well," he sighs.  "I suppose ignorance is bliss, and so forth..."  After a moment he looks up.  "Still after going to all that trouble, I'd think they'd want to hear what we have to say... but what do I know... I'm just a prisoner..."

Heading away, the guard thinks to himself what a strange lot these Black Brotherhood fellows are...


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh ho!*

The prisoner waits for something to happen, for someone to come and LISTEN to what he has to say.  Soon, someone does.  The sound of padded footsteps walking on stone strikes his ear, and it's not the guard.  A talented spy (as all Black Brotherhood are) can recognize these things.

Someone is looking in through the window at him.  It's a human, with long, dark hair that pours over his shoulders like oil.  He stares.

"What do you want?"

"I want to listen to what you have to say.  I am from the Solistarim.  Speak, Suel trash."


----------



## Uvenelei

*The Bloody Waste*

Edena - correct me if I'm wrong please. Anyone who enters the land near or around the Bloody Waste is subject to it's unusual magical effects. These effects alternate, randomly invigorating people and killing or seriously harming them. However, the effects most often end up on the lethal side of the scale, right? For those lucky few that don't die/get maimed, what is the benefit?


----------



## Rhialto

The prisoner sighs.

"You know, I was hoping for something more official... still, it's kind of fun being on the recieving end of a _Flann_ supremicist for once..."

He glances up.  "So what do you want to know...?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_A cloaked figure begins wandering the remains of Flinty Hills, seeming to feast upon the remaining corpses not turned into skeletons, when spotted or approached, he seems to merely vanish in a blink of an eye, found wandering elsewhere...hungry..._


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena, this turn I should have a 28 in my technology.  When do I get the nukes, exactly (requiring a 27, right?)?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Continuing the conversation with Rhialto*

"What is the Matrix?"

No, just kidding.  That's out of character.  Here's what I REALLY say.

"Whatever you have to say.  My sources say you've been working very hard to get someone to listen to you, to reveal SOMETHING.  But WHAT IS IT YOU WISH TO REVEAL?"  He speaks more calmly now.  "We can make it worth your while, if your information is useful."


----------



## Rhialto

The prisoner laughs.  "Are you trying to...bribe me?" 

At that he bursts into furious laughter for several minutes, and then continues.  "You must understand, that is a hopeless task.  Bribery is based on desires.  My desires are few, and directed to the service towards my Lord, who offers me a reward far greater than any you could..."  He smiles softly here, than continues.  "As such, I cannot be bribed or subverted.  But still, I have something to say to you, and as you are a man of mystery, I shall couch my reply in riddling speech..."

He thinks for a moment.  "On a wall, there lies a curtain.  But it is not a curtain--it is the painting of a curtain.  You see the curtain and the wall, and assume that wall exists for the curtain and what is behind it, when in reality there is nothing behind the curtain, for it is false, and exists to support the wall in its true purpose.  But you do not know this, and expend your energies to decipher what lies behind the curtain.  And nothing does, and you do not ask what lies behind the wall..."


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Edena, Please Read*

I have just found that a new person is running the Pomarj.  Sorry, but I haven't been keeping track of what's going on exactly, RL is a little harsh right now (but not as bad as it was).

Anyway. 

You said before that any Pomarj troops in the Lortmils could be kicked out by me, right?  We're going to do that.  A little early, I know, but at least tell me I can still do that.

Thanks.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, Uvenelei.
  The effects of the fumes of the Bloody Waste (which some are now calling the Blood Waste) are generally malevolent.
  Travel through the Bloody Waste is not possible, not even with 10th level magic.
  Aerial travel over the Bloody Waste is not possible, unless the traveller goes clear up into the stratosphere, and even there there are slight effects from the fumes.
  Spelljamming travel over the area is still normal.
  Teleportation magic seems to be going around the area, as if whatever is going on in the Bloody Waste is diverting all magic around it.

  Something is going on.
  There is a major build-up of magic in the Bloody Waste.
  Very great magic;  very great power.
  Whatever it is, it isn't a friendly magic, either.
  It was produced by blood, magma, and Shade, and it isn't good.

  - - -

  Not yet, GnomeWorks.
  Your PL of 24 in the Technological Arms Race is after all modifiers and additions from Turn 3, and is your starting PL for Turn 4.
  You are 3 PL away from having nuclear weapons.
  You will have them at the start of Turn 5.
  So will Forrester.

  GnomeWorks, yes indeed.
  You are easily able to expel all the humanoids of the Pomarj out of your country.
  Since that is what you have stated you wish to do, that is what happens.  
  Out they go.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna, who is still under my control, issues a statement:

  - - -

  I must demand the following:

  All forces from the United Commonwealth of Toril and it's newest ally, Hope Isle, are to return to their home world.
  They shall first take oaths to their Gods to never again set foot on this planet, or attempt to wrest control of our world from the native peoples of this world.

  They shall abandon all weapons they have brought to our world, and leave them as reparations for the harm they have caused.
  These weapons, shall not be tampered with magically or physically, psionically or mentally.  Any tampering shall be considered a gross violation of the repayment of debt.

  The United Commonwealth owes reparations for our losses equal to one slave for every one of our people who was killed by their forces and the Oerthian traitors who follow them.
  That is, the United Commonwealth shall deliver unto us fifty million slaves.

  These slaves shall be of the following:

  One third of them shall be high elves of the finest stock, and half of them must be women.
  One third of them shall be humans, from Toril, of the finest stock, and half of them must be women also.
  One third of them shall be mountain dwarves.
  All of them must be young, in the prime of life, and healthy, with no diseases.
  All of the women must be beautiful by all classic standards of the term.
  Any magical diseases, curses, contingencies, or other magics placed on these slaves I would consider to be a gross violation of the debt.

  I also feel a war debt is due us.  
  I feel that reparations of fifty billion gold pieces is reasonable, considering our fifty million deaths at their hands.
  That fifty billion must come from Toril's coffers, because it was with Toril's aid that our forces were overcome.
  Without their aid, we would have established rightful law and order on this world, but we were interfered with.

  If these demands are not met, the City of the Gods shall be awakened.
  I will personally see to it that their wrath is led to the Torilian army and all of those who dare to aid them.
  Do not doubt that I can do this thing.
  Do not doubt that I shall escape the wrath of the City of the Gods, but the Torilians and the traitors will not escape.
  If you seek shelter in a pocket dimension, I shall open it with my magic and let the City of the Gods in.

  I appreciate that these demands will require a brief time to implement, and a brief time will be allowed.
  A brief time, but undue delays will be considered a breach of the debt.

  All payment shall be delivered to the God Emperor of the Union of Oerth at Jalpa, or to Acererak in Sunndi, or wherever they state is most convenient for them.

  I will allow the United Commonwealth time for a verbal reply to this demand.
  If I do not find their reply satisfactory, the price I am demanding will increase greatly.

  I consider my requests for grievances all too little for the harm caused to us, and I am being extremely generous in my terms to the United Commonwealth.
  Indeed, this is a mere slap on the wrist, and the United Commonwealth should consider itself lucky that I do not demand ten times as much, but I have other problems to face, and the sooner I see the Torilians gone the happier I will be.
  Do not confuse my gentle and reasonable demands with weakness or mercy.  
  I am Vecna.

  (Vecna then smiles evilly)

  Of course, if my terms are refused, reparation shall be in blood, and it will be thousands of times more painful and costly than the minor demands I have set forth.


----------



## Creamsteak

From the Office Desk of Sanctus Punitor,

Vecna... you ask for my people like a commodity... so that is what your life is now. You are going to become a petty pawn of the shade, and you don't even know it yet. You are in a toy that can be traded as of right now. If I get ahold of your case I am going to the middle of the Bloody Wastes and I, along with some of the best men on oerth, are going to wait for you to wake up and see what your magic has wrecked. Then I will destroy you utterly and end the curse that is Vecna... And as of right now... there is nothing you can do about it... pawn.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Note from the Moderator:  

  The Shade, and Melkor (the God, not the Player), have no control over Vecna.
  The Shade do have Vecna's phylactery, though.

  And finally ... if you don't hate Vecna more, by the end of this IR, than you hate paying taxes, then I haven't done my job as Moderator.

  Vecna, you see, really DOES believe he has Carte Blanche.  (for those of you who remember my humorous article on the matter, you know what I'm talking about!)


----------



## Creamsteak

> You are going to become a petty pawn of the shade, and you don't even know it yet.




Don't forget, you don't even know it yet... the only thing that is going to prevent you from dying at my hand is if you decide not to come back to life. You just don't know it yet...



> The Shade, and Melkor (the God, not the Player), have no control over Vecna.




I must say that if I get my hands on that Vecna-In-A-Box I am going to have COMPLETE control over his very very short future... Hey maybe someone would even trade me the box and we could save some time... Your going to die Vecna... You just don't know it yet.

Notice: These messages are directed TO VECNA... as IC comments. Not to the Moderator as things you need to adjudicate. I am just trying to get a half-re-dead lich angry at his soon to be executioner...


----------



## kaboom

did you get my revised template?


----------



## Forrester

*Open-air dining*

Anabstercorian . . . looks like we might want to meet in a little out-of-the-way place soon . . . dining with you was such a delight, I find myself needing to do it again that much sooner. 

Business to discuss. 


Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(the following cold-blooded, horrific message is meant strictly IC.)

  Vecna overhears his name being spoken.
  He scries until he locates the speaker, one Sanctus.
  Vecna telepathically replies to Sanctus, In Character:

  You are a Child.
  I am an Adult.

  As an Adult, I may demand any price out of Children, behave any way I wish towards Children, and punish or harm Children if that is my desire.
  The Children, conversely, must behave as they are told, fulfill any price required of them, and scream in pain and/or die if they are punished.

  As an Adult, I reap all the rewards of the labor of Children, and they suffer all the pain.
  As an Adult, I have all the power and authority, and the Children have no appeal and no defense.
  As an Adult, I am the ruler, and the Children are the slaves.

  You are the Child, and I am the Adult.
  Acererak is an Adult, and those with him are his Children.
  The God Emperor is an adult, and his Servitor Races are his Children.

  Do not presume upon the prorogative and privilege of Adulthood, Child.

  The hickory switch awaits such impudent thoughts.

  Now, off to bed with you, Child.
  Say your prayers and draw the covers close.
  Light the candles to keep out the monsters.
  And dream the innocent dreams of Children.

  For waking will come soon enough for you, and you will find the Adults awaiting.


----------



## zouron

*oocish*

bah! edena wouldn't loss me as a reader, whatsoever if the funny men come around I turn them into pounded beef and sell them to the highest bidder!

ohh you ment players doh darn umm...  I'll just go hide!

*can honestly say he ahs no idea where anyone at all have placed their troops and were each is placed compared to each other ack!*

ohh side note: "go vecna go! in with the undead, down with torillians and enslave oerth while you are at it!" well i suppose my character would say something like that if he was there hehe.


----------



## kaboom

(OOC: if I had been given that message, I would have felt it ironic, because, in RL I am 11)


----------



## Mr. Draco

This is a mental sending to Vecna, from Kas:

"Well met Vecna.  Well met indeed.  You must be able to tell by now I am your equal.  Obviously you must realize that you stand to gain little from continuing your agression towards me, unless you are planning to be killed again.  Perhaps you should consider a peace between us, a sort of neutrality should you choose to call it that.  It certainly would make further negotiations much easier between us."


----------



## Forrester

*Ha!*

Peace between you and Vecna, Kas?

You must be joking. Not only is that not very IC, but it's highly lame. 

You cannot have peace with the Oerthian Alliance and peace with the Shade/Vecna at the same time. 

Choose a side. The left or the right. Those who walk in middle of the road . . . *squish* like grape. 

(Some famous old epic-level monk told me that once  ). 


Forrester

PS -- re the note below -- well, I *can* read minds . 10th level magic and all that. Not sure that I can read yours, though . . . you might be too powerful.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forrester: a) it's neutrality, not peace and b) you would think it was quite In Character if you knew what my plans were, but, since the sending is directed towards Vecna specifically, you wouldn't even know it was sent, now would you?


----------



## Creamsteak

Instead of responding to Vecna directly, Sanctus was loaned a Kender and transmitted this visual of the Kender to Vecna:

(A single kender with his hands in the air and with his tounge hanging out while dancing around and taunting)

_NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME..._

This message is sent to Vecna constantly till Vecna comes back to life... Then the Message changes, but I'll tell you what kind of message when I get the chance...

Edit: Sanctus and my Planars will act as the bodyguard of this kender till Vecna comes back to Oerth... Gotta protect the poor lad from vicious kender eating assassins, mind you...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Shade STRONGLY suggest that Vecna accepts Kas`s offer. I assume it is impossible for The Shade to enslave Vecna in his weakened state? And check my email.


----------



## kaboom

I'll be gone for a couple days and William will run my troops in the mean time.


----------



## William Ronald

Kaboom,

I am honored to represent your interests. Have fun.

Spoof, check your e-mail.

Guys, I think we are missing something important. Edena said something seems to be changing with Oerth itself.  I will post on this later. (It is very late here.)

William


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald:  You're absolutely right, except you forgot one possibility: Some of may know quite a bit more than others about it, although i'm not about to mention any names *begins whistling*.


----------



## William Ronald

I think I have some ideas of what may be causing the mess.  However, In Character, I do not have 10th level magic. Some people do, and should check into it. 

If something is wrong with Oerth itself, we need to address it. I will post on this.  (This is one thing I think everyone can agree needs to be adressed. No Oerth, no IR winners.  Only IR losers.)

By the way, Mr. Draco, Kalanyr regrew Kas' damaged sword arm with 10th level magic. So he is as strong and deadly  as ever.  (Replacing the arm with Vecna's might have bad side effects.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena-I will look into the events in the Blood Waste with 10th level magic.

Lists Problems

I never stopped summoning slaad in the planar arms race

Also I believe my PC and Each NPC should have PL +1 (or did you change your mind about PL +1 for 10th level magic enhancement)
So they should look like this, no?


> PC
> Kalanyr (PC, Solar (former balor, former drow/half-fiend), Solar 20HD, Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee 10 / Divine Oracle (Freedom) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Freedom) / Divine Disciple (Freedom) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 6
> 
> NPC's
> Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 3
> Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 4
> Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 3
> Lyzandred the Archlich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 4
> Xaene the Blessed, Archlich (NPC, two-headed archlich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3
> Zuggtmoy (NPC, female arch-celestial, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 3
> 
> Misc
> Ivid the Risen and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Celestial King, the tarrasque, celestial knights, revenants, good undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs, good) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 15, Current PL 8 (Ivid gains +1 I think)




Mr.Draco: William speaks the truth you have your arm back.

Rhialto : Be careful who you annoy, I know every member of the Black Brotherhood and I owe you for trying to kill the Valley of the Mage. If you don't play nice you are gonna find yourself in Holy Fire.


----------



## Darkness

Edena, I'm currently in year 1516.6 - this will increase to 1517 if I spend 1 PL on industrialization, right?

Also, at which point of the template should we note how many points we are spending to advance our civilizations? I can't find it in your sample template for Maudlin above even though you intended to spend 90 PL for it...

edit: And a question to whomever can answer it first: When will turn 4 begin again?


----------



## Kalanyr

This is sent to Vecna

"Beware Lich, some of use "children" have power equal to or greater than yours. If any stand against you I will stand with them. Oh and if you anger the City of te Gods I will force open your Pocket Dimension and let them in since they would probably want to kill you first!"


----------



## Black Omega

Take a break, see someone in the hospital,have dinner with someone and suddenly I'm way behind.  Sheesh.

To Edena:  I'm in this for the long haul, no worries.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Re: tribute.  Millions for defense but not a penny for tribute,we'll not bow to the UC and give in to..oh..right..not directed at us.  Nevermind  However, the thought remains.   Wearen't paying tribute to anyone.  We don't think so.  The Coalition don't do that.
----------------------------------------------------------------
and yes, investigaging the Blood Wastes must start to take a certain precidence.  If it is something that can be stopped before it hits critical mass, we have to do so.
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *If something is wrong with Oerth itself, we need to address it. I will post on this.  (This is one thing I think everyone can agree needs to be adressed. No Oerth, no IR winners.  Only IR losers.)
> *




And yet you reject my offer of peace and alliance. You threaten me with war without provocation, without cause, without logic and in unthinking hate. Oerth is at stake and you keep threatening and mocking me.
 Did you not once write a parable of two villages and two dragons? The village that put aside its petty squabbles and stood united survived. The other village remained divided and was conquered. Have you forgotten your own wisdom? Or was your parable just a ruse, a lie to use to your own advantage? Is your love for Oerth less than your desire to massacre my people? Is there yet love and compassion in your heart or has it been replaced by hatred and greed? Do you want peace or war, life or death, salvation or damnation?


----------



## Alyx

*IC message*

To Serpenteyes and those who would work with snakes;

You bring up the parable of two villages, mighty Serpenteyes.  Yet you must know that parables are limited to the case for which they were born.  Allow me to expand upon your tale, with a story of truth that I have experienced, for there are many such villages in our world.

Open your eyes to a walled village of dark;
An enternal bastion of war that knows no peace.
This fortress borders a quiet little land;
A small one, with many ties and hating the bloody hand.

It came to pass, as it always does,
That conflict began to wake its ugly head.
It started small; of course it always does,
The burning spark, the omninous buzz.

A huge battle was fought between the two,
A roaring ruckuss of a war, without quarter.
The jungle about them moaned with every blow,
The trees screamed with every spear's throw.

Now the peaceful village had the upper hand,
Truth had won out, had broken hate.
Dark messages were sent to the warriors of light,
Begging for peace; an end to the fight!

An agreement was reached, one of hope,
The village elders parted in peace.
Except.
One evil elder poured into the well poisen, an evil spell.

That night the village hounds howled,
The hope was snuffed out.

.
.
.

Serpenteyes, one does not take a serpent to your breast.  Perhaps one day, trust may be possible.  But I have seen too many snakes shed their skin to consider any change anything but suspicious.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

OOC:

Excuse the effront to poetry.

Oh, and I better be reading the situation right .


----------



## Serpenteye

*Alyx*



			
				Alyx said:
			
		

> -----------
> Open your eyes to a walled village of dark;
> An enternal bastion of war that knows no peace.
> This fortress borders a quiet little land;
> A small one, with many ties and hating the bloody hand.
> -----------
> 
> "An eternal bastion of war that knows no peace" -We were at peace for 40 years until recently. The Union of Oerth had never fought any major wars with the elven lands until you attacked us. Do not put all blame at our feet.
> 
> "This fortress borders a quiet little land" -A land of rebels. Nyrond and its satellite states were once part of the Great Kingdom of Aerdi. They broke their vows to their rightful rulers in a time of weakness and division in Aerdi. Now those oaths have been restored and they once again follow their rightful ruler. We cannot tolerate rebels, can you tolerate them in your lands?
> 
> ----------
> It came to pass, as it always does,
> That conflict began to wake its ugly head.
> It started small; of course it always does,
> The burning spark, the omninous buzz.
> ----------
> 
> -It started with rebellion, two hundred years ago. They started it.
> 
> -----------
> A huge battle was fought between the two,
> A roaring ruckuss of a war, without quarter.
> The jungle about them moaned with every blow,
> The trees screamed with every spear's throw.
> ----------
> 
> -We gave quarter. Not to the soldiers who opposed us but to the people of the lands. We gave mercy and forgivenes to the innocent and we rebuilt the lands from the war. Nyrond has never been richer or happier than now. The people worship me as their savior (it's true, ask Edena).
> 
> ----------
> Now the peaceful village had the upper hand,
> Truth had won out, had broken hate.
> Dark messages were sent to the warriors of light,
> Begging for peace; an end to the fight!
> ---------
> 
> "The peaceful village" -And who is that? Forrester? He would take that as an insult. The Oerth Alliance? It's hardly a village now, is it? You are the hand of oppression in this world.
> 
> "Truth", "hate" -What truth? "Might makes right", "History is written by the victorious", "Power is it's own justification"? That seems to be your truth. What hate? The hate a ruler feels for a traitor? The hate he feels to the traitors who divided his country  against itself, corrupting his people with madness and heresy? The hatred any decent man feel for injustice?
> 
> --------
> An agreement was reached, one of hope,
> The village elders parted in peace.
> Except.
> One evil elder poured into the well poisen, an evil spell.
> --------
> 
> "Poison" -Do you really take me for that great a fool? Who am I, Vecna? I do not share his madness, I do not seek oblivion for myself and my people. I seek only peace and survival. I want nothing more than to see Oerth prosper in happiness. You are the ones who seek war and death. If I am a serpent then you are a rabid lion in a kindergarten.
> 
> --------
> That night the village hounds howled,
> The hope was snuffed out.
> 
> Serpenteyes, one does not take a serpent to your breast.  Perhaps one day, trust may be possible.  But I have seen too many snakes shed their skin to consider that a true sign of remorse.
> ---------
> 
> -One "snake shedding his skin" would be your master Forrester. You know what horrors he committed against your people on Toril. He repented and you forgave him. Can you not forgive me, who have acted with far less bloodthirst and better justification than him?


----------



## Alyx

You pick apart my words, as you did to the original parable.  Of course, from one view your attacks may be justifiable - after all, did I not do so myself? - but it will not win you an alliance.


----------



## Alyx

*Re: Alyx*



> "An eternal bastion of war that knows no peace" -We were at peace for 40 years until recently. The Union of Oerth had never fought any major wars with the elven lands until you attacked us. Do not put all blame at our feet.




-That changed rather fast, did it not?  Your attacks came sudden and swift, all the more for the time you spent planning them.  You cannot expect us to believe that you were trying to build peace with us during those years, or that your machinery of war was idle.



> "This fortress borders a quiet little land" -A land of rebels. Nyrond and its satellite states were once part of the Great Kingdom of Aerdi. They broke their vows to their rightful rulers in a time of weakness and division in Aerdi. Now those oaths have been restored and they once again follow their rightful ruler. We cannot tolerate rebels, can you tolerate them in your lands?




-As I was repeating a parable, I can hardly be faulted if my heroes seem brighter then they are in real life.  A parable of grim heroes would not be one that lasted long.  Yet sometimes rebels have a rightful cause, even in our real world of Oerth.



> It started with rebellion, two hundred years ago. They started it.




-But why DID they start it?  For fun, entertainment?  "Let's rebel, see if it works!"  Few revlutions are without reason.  That is true of this one.



> We gave quarter. Not to the soldiers who opposed us but to the people of the lands. We gave mercy and forgivenes to the innocent and we rebuilt the lands from the war. Nyrond has never been richer or happier than now. The people worship me as their savior (it's true, ask Edena).




-Alas, saviours are not always good people.  Belief has power in our world, but it cannot change that truth.



> "The peaceful village" -And who is that? Forrester? He would take that as an insult. The Oerth Alliance? It's hardly a village now, is it? You are the hand of oppression in this world.




-Opression?  When have we oppressed?  Has the Oerth Alliance ever sought to dictate to other nations who were not of hostile intent towards us?  If the Oerth Alliance was as bad as you claim, it would not have grown as it has.



> "Truth", "hate" -What truth? "Might makes right", "History is written by the victorious", "Power is it's own justification"? That seems to be your truth. What hate? The hate a ruler feels for a traitor? The hate he feels to the traitors who divided his country  against itself, corrupting his people with madness and heresy? The hatred any decent man feel for injustice?




-In our world, where the truth is a spell away, history is written by any who can see it.  Any hate towards us is unjustified.  No hate is worth the death you have rained upon us in this war.



> "Poison" -Do you really take me for that great a fool? Who am I, Vecna? I do not share his madness, I do not seek oblivion for myself and my people. I seek only peace and survival. I want nothing more than to see Oerth prosper in happiness. You are the ones who seek war and death. If I am a serpent then you are a rabid lion in a kindergarten.




-Why then your attack on our people?



> -One "snake shedding his skin" would be your master Forrester. You know what horrors he committed against your people on Toril. He repented and you forgave him. Can you not forgive me, who have acted with far less bloodthirst and better justification than him?




-Now you return to your sue for peace.  Forrester, it is true, commited grave acts in his war.  I have not been to Toril myself, although many of my allies have, but I will take their word that beyond our world is another of great beauty and peace.  Forrester has proved himself to me by becoming a power for peace when he was an only power.  The fate of a world was in his hands, he he kept it afloat.  Would you do the same?

Perhaps.  But truly, I think not.

There.  I have nitpicked at your message as you have mine.  I will let you take the initiative.

As always, a pleasure to debate...

The red elf.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hmm.*



			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> *The prisoner laughs.  "Are you trying to...bribe me?"
> 
> At that he bursts into furious laughter for several minutes, and then continues.  "You must understand, that is a hopeless task.  Bribery is based on desires.  My desires are few, and directed to the service towards my Lord, who offers me a reward far greater than any you could..."  He smiles softly here, than continues.  "As such, I cannot be bribed or subverted.  But still, I have something to say to you, and as you are a man of mystery, I shall couch my reply in riddling speech..."
> 
> He thinks for a moment.  "On a wall, there lies a curtain.  But it is not a curtain--it is the painting of a curtain.  You see the curtain and the wall, and assume that wall exists for the curtain and what is behind it, when in reality there is nothing behind the curtain, for it is false, and exists to support the wall in its true purpose.  But you do not know this, and expend your energies to decipher what lies behind the curtain.  And nothing does, and you do not ask what lies behind the wall..." *




The Solistarim agent nods.  "Intriguing...  And clearly meaningful.  If I could only convince you to explain the symbolism of the wall and the curtain.  Are these elements of some terrestrial conspiracy, or something far more far-reaching?"


----------



## Rhialto

The prisoner smiles.

"Tell me my friend--what have we been trying to accomplish?  Why have we, the Black Brotherhood, done what we've done?"

With that he leans back into his cell, and smiles.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Debating with Alyx*

_____________Alyx Wrote:
-That changed rather fast, did it not? Your attacks came sudden and swift, all the more for the time you spent planning them. You cannot expect us to believe that you were trying to build peace with us during those years, or that your machinery of war was idle. 
_____________

-- LOL! What of your machinery of war? Was it idle? That line of reasoning leads nowhere.

_____________
-As I was repeating a parable, I can hardly be faulted if my heroes seem brighter then they are in real life. A parable of grim heroes would not be one that lasted long. Yet sometimes rebels have a rightful cause, even in our real world of Oerth. 
_____________

--This is indeed a world of grim heroes. I am no grimmer than you.

_____________
-But why DID they start it? For fun, entertainment? "Let's rebel, see if it works!" Few revlutions are without reason. That is true of this one. 
_____________

--And you know that? You are certain? The rebellion was not a rebellion of the people. A few corrupt noblemen in Rel Mord wanted greater power and a fat fool wanted to call himself king. The reason was jealousy and greed, not very noble motives are they?

_____________
-Alas, saviours are not always good people. Belief has power in our world, but it cannot change that truth. 
_____________

--Good and Evil are subjevtive concepts. The people of my empire seem to think I'm good, so to them I am. My enemies may consdier me evil but their belief is no more valid that that of my worshipers. Even if I would be evil that does not change the fact that I care for my people

_____________
-Opression? When have we oppressed? Has the Oerth Alliance ever sought to dictate to other nations who were not of hostile intent towards us? If the Oerth Alliance was as bad as you claim, it would not have grown as it has. 
_____________

--Are you blind? Have you not seen Forrester's threats against half the world? Did you not take part in writing that cruel mockery of a peace settlement that William sent me? I am not of hostile intent towards you. If I was I would have joined Vecna in the recent battle, he might have won then. 

_____________
-In our world, where the truth is a spell away, history is written by any who can see it. Any hate towards us is unjustified. No hate is worth the death you have rained upon us in this war. 
_____________

--I did not intend to rain down any death upon you. Any death you suffered is because you attacked me first. It started as a war against rebels, you made it a world war. I did not hate you. I do not hate you. You are the one who hates, blind and unreasoning hatred against my country and my people.

_____________
-Why then your attack on our people? 
_____________

--Your people? Since when was Nyrond yours? Is it my fault that you chose to give aid to rebels?

_____________
-Now you return to your sue for peace. Forrester, it is true, commited grave acts in his war. I have not been to Toril myself, although many of my allies have, but I will take their word that beyond our world is another of great beauty and peace. Forrester has proved himself to me by becoming a power for peace when he was an only power. The fate of a world was in his hands, he he kept it afloat. Would you do the same? 

Perhaps. But truly, I think not. 
____________

--Forrester might be a power for peace. maybe he is and maybe he is not. But the truth is that he has never been more powerful on Oerth than he is now, thanks to the oh so intelligent people who voluntarily gave away their power to feed his. He could break the world far easier now than when he first arrived and flattered his way into your trust. Time will tell wether he will, but he has increased his aggressiveness greatly since he was given 10th level magics.
Forrester, Iuz, Kalanyr, Turrosh Mak. They were your enemies yet you forgave them. Do you really trust them more than you trust me? Or will you turn your intolerant inquisition against them next? Intolerance is a slippery slope. How soon 'till someone in the Alliance decide that your elves are not pure enough and need to be eradicated? Or Iuz's orcs, or the Sky-Sea leagues hybrids, or the bakluni? Do you really think I'm more evil than Iuz? The only difference between us is that he jumped on the bandwagon before I did. The sad fact is that the fate of the world will never rest in my hands again (like it did when I could have allied with Vecna). I seem doomed either to destruction or mediocracy. If it did rest in my hands I would carry it to peace and prosperity.

The God Emperor of the Union of Oerth and the Great Empire of Aerdi


----------



## Black Omega

(With apologies to Kal for a less than strict interpretation of his spell.

It's late at night in Siobhan's study.  The silver haired fae is hard at work still..long hours and much to do with the Blood Wastes as well as repairs and refitting and replacements to arrange after the great battle against Vecna.  Seated at her desk, clad in a casual green silk robe, she's signing and stamping document after document when suddenly several black clad figures fade into view.  A spell of silence falls over the area, curves daggers dripping with poison drawn as Siobhan jumps to her feet...silent spells lighting white flames around her.  And then the vision...the golden Solar...the proclamation piercing this lesser magic.  And then with a sparkling glimmer there is a *WHOMP* as the area is filled, leaving a completely surprised fae and a pile of gold and valubles..here and there a black clad arm and leg poking into view.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
My dearest Kalanyr,  
I suppose I should quit with the abyssal jokes now...can you be my Angel of the Abyss?  It was a delight to see your vision...you certainly have a flare for the dramatic.   I understand how busy you must be right now, there's so much still to be done and so little time to do it in.    When time allows, it would give me great pleasure to have dinner with you.  I'm sure we have alot to talk about.  Hugs and kisses, Siobhan.


----------



## Spoof

Hummm... Just for my benefit could someone send me or post on here a list of alliances that have been formed and what countries are part of that treaty.

Alzem, Chief Solar of St. Cuthbert


----------



## The Forsaken One

you can get the Public alliances from everyone I think ^^


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Nice poetry Alyx, what poem will you send to The Shade, to convince them to stop the slaughter of captured elves of Celene? We have many of them including your Queen .What a pity eternal dammation awaits all of them unless you convince Forrester to leave us alone.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS TO ALL YOUR POSTS AT ONCE*

ZOURON

  oocish 

  bah! edena wouldn't loss me as a reader, whatsoever if the funny men come around I turn them into pounded beef and sell them to the highest bidder! 
  ohh you ment players doh darn umm... I'll just go hide! 
  *can honestly say he ahs no idea where anyone at all have placed their troops and were each is placed compared to each other ack!* 

  ohh side note: "go vecna go! in with the undead, down with torillians and enslave oerth while you are at it!" well i suppose my character would say something like that if he was there hehe.

  ANSWER:

  It is a shame you are not playing, Zouron.
  You are welcome to play.
  As for Vecna, he's evil.  Just plain and simple, and ugly.

  - - -

  KABOOM

  (OOC: if I had been given that message, I would have felt it ironic, because, in RL I am 11)

  ANSWER:  

  That message was meant strictly IC.
  If it offended you OOC, I apologize.
  Vecna is supposed to be cruel and vicious to an incredible degree, and in official Greyhawk Canon he is portrayed in a truly awful light.
  I am given the dubious role of rping this psychopathic lunatic.

  Another thing.  Age means no difference to me.  If you are 11 or 99, the IR wants you!

  - - -

  MR DRACO

  This is a mental sending to Vecna, from Kas: 

  Well met Vecna. Well met indeed. You must be able to tell by now I am your equal. Obviously you must realize that you stand to gain little from continuing your agression towards me, unless you are planning to be killed again. Perhaps you should consider a peace between us, a sort of neutrality should you choose to call it that. It certainly would make further negotiations much easier between us.

  ANSWER:

  Vecna answers:  Kas the Traitor.  The Traitor.  There are no words in the Suel Language to describe what you are.  
  The very Language of the Suel has been degraded and poisoned, that such a word as Kas exists in it.
  Your body will be stripped of it's flesh, layer by layer, and never allowed to die.
  When, after millennia of torture, even my great magic cannot keep your pathetic flesh in this life, your soul will be taken.
  It will be placed in the Mirror of Torment.
  I will personally oversee the torture, and the greatest torturers in the Planes will be summoned to systematically and endlessly shred your soul.
  For all eternity, this will be your fate.
  Then, and only then, shall I consider that there is peace.

  - - -


   FORRESTER

  Ha! 

  Peace between you and Vecna, Kas? 

  You must be joking. Not only is that not very IC, but it's highly lame. 
  You cannot have peace with the Oerthian Alliance and peace with the Shade/Vecna at the same time. 

  Choose a side. The left or the right. Those who walk in middle of the road . . . *squish* like grape. 

  (Some famous old epic-level monk told me that once  ). 

  Forrester 

  PS -- re the note below -- well, I *can* read minds . 10th level magic and all that. Not sure that I can read yours, though . . . you might be too powerful.

  ANSWER:  Mr Draco, doesn't that make you feel good?  Everyone else, doesn't that make you feel good?
  Forrester has decided to read your minds.
  Now, he can do that - he has 10th level magic.
  But there is a big difference between what a person can do, and what a person does.
  Heh.  I see a hint of the old Forrester the Ruthless in this ...

  - - -

  MR DRACO

  Forrester: a) it's neutrality, not peace and b) you would think it was quite In Character if you knew what my plans were, but, since the sending is directed towards Vecna specifically, you wouldn't even know it was sent, now would you?

  ANSWER:  Well, I know Mr Draco and Forrester aren't going to get along anytime soon in this IR.

   - - -

   CREAMSTEAK

  Instead of responding to Vecna directly, Sanctus was loaned a Kender and transmitted this visual of the Kender to Vecna: 

(A single kender with his hands in the air and with his tounge hanging out while dancing around and taunting) 

  NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME...
  NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA... YOU CANT GET ME... NA NA NA NA NA NA YOU CANT GET ME... 

  This message is sent to Vecna constantly till Vecna comes back to life... Then the Message changes, but I'll tell you what kind of message when I get the chance... 

  Edit: Sanctus and my Planars will act as the bodyguard of this kender till Vecna comes back to Oerth... Gotta protect the poor lad from vicious kender eating assassins, mind you...

  ANSWER:  Unfortunately, even Vecna is not immune to the Kender Taunt.
  He attacks immediately.
  The kender is killed, and Sanctus and his Planars are forced to flee.
  Realizing that the next Kender Taunt may be a trap, Vecna puts defensive shields up.  These allow him to shut out mental noise of that sort, if it comes in.

  (Had you deployed a great force, Creamsteak, you could have lured Vecna in and killed him with that tactic.)

  - - -                                                                                          


   LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  Edena, Shade STRONGLY suggest that Vecna accepts Kas`s offer. I assume it is impossible for The Shade to enslave Vecna in his weakened state? And check my email.

  ANSWER:

  It is impossible to enslave Vecna.  However, you hold his phylactery, and if you destroy it, Vecna is permanently killed.
  Therefore, the Shade DO have a measure of control over Vecna.
  However, Vecna will kill himself before allying with Kas (the hatred between Vecna and Kas was legendary official canon 20 years ago IRL.)

   - - -

  KABOOM

  I'll be gone for a couple days and William will run my troops in the mean time.

  ANSWER:  I hope things go well, Kaboom!  
  Come back as soon as you can.
  The odds are, you'll be back long before Turn 4 is over, and you can get in on the mayhem!                                                                                             

  - - -

  WILLIAM

  Kaboom, 

  I am honored to represent your interests. Have fun. 
  Spoof, check your e-mail. 

  Guys, I think we are missing something important. Edena said something seems to be changing with Oerth itself. I will post on this later. (It is very late here.) 

  ANSWER:  Thank you, William.  I appreciate that taking on a second Power is a real headache.  Thanks for helping Kaboom.
  And yes, something IS happening in the Blood Waste, and it is major, and it will have long term implications for Oerth.
  One cannot, in the magical world of Oerth, kill 53 million people and throw that level of magic, and afterwards everything is just quiet.
  There are consequences of killing, emotion, and magic.
  One of those consequences is benign.
  See my Discovery Post below.  I suggest everyone read it.

  - - -


   MR DRACO

  William Ronald: You're absolutely right, except you forgot one possibility: Some of may know quite a bit more than others about it, although i'm not about to mention any names *begins whistling*.

  ANSWER:  I do not know who you are referring to, Mr Draco, but again check my Discovery post below.
 of Caissa, patron goddess of chess. 

  - - -        

   WILLIAM RONALD

  I think I have some ideas of what may be causing the mess. However, In Character, I do not have 10th level magic. Some people do, and should check into it. 
  If something is wrong with Oerth itself, we need to address it. I will post on this. (This is one thing I think everyone can agree needs to be adressed. No Oerth, no IR winners. Only IR losers.) 

  By the way, Mr. Draco, Kalanyr regrew Kas' damaged sword arm with 10th level magic. So he is as strong and deadly as ever. (Replacing the arm with Vecna's might have bad side effects.)

  ANSWER:

  Kas's arm was indeed regrown.
  And yes, it would have been a bad idea to replace Kas's arm with Vecna's!!
  The hatred in Vecna's heart is so great the arm would have gone out of Kas's control, and tried to strange him (ever see the film Dr Strangelove?)
  10th level magic will NOT heal the Blood Waste, or affect it at all.
  Only 11th level magic will heal it.
  The Blood Waste is an actual wound in Oerth, a wound in the side of the world itself.
  That wound continues to bleed, and it is festering, with rot spreading inward and sideways, and the poison steaming up into the air.

  - - -

  KALANYR

  Edena-I will look into the events in the Blood Waste with 10th level magic. 

  ANSWER:  You discover what I just wrote above.

  Lists Problems 

  I never stopped summoning slaad in the planar arms race 

  ANSWER:  I will put them back.

  Also I believe my PC and Each NPC should have PL +1 (or did you change your mind about PL +1 for 10th level magic enhancement) 
  So they should look like this, no? 

  quote:

PC:  
Kalanyr (PC, Solar (former balor, former drow/half-fiend), Solar 20HD, Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee 10 / Divine Oracle (Freedom) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Freedom) / Divine Disciple (Freedom) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 6 

NPC's 
Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 3 
Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 4 
Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 3
Lyzandred the Archlich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 4 
Xaene the Blessed, Archlich (NPC, two-headed archlich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 
Zuggtmoy (NPC, female arch-celestial, chaotic good) (ALIVE) PL 3 

Misc 
Ivid the Risen and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Celestial King, the tarrasque, celestial knights, revenants, good undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs, good) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 15, Current PL 8 (Ivid gains +1 I think) 

  ANSWER:  You are correct, and I will modify the Lists accordingly.
  Forrester also gains this advantage.
  Everyone will, who gains 10th level magic.



  Mr.Draco: William speaks the truth you have your arm back. 
  Rhialto : Be careful who you annoy, I know every member of the Black Brotherhood and I owe you for trying to kill the Valley of the Mage. If you don't play nice you are gonna find yourself in Holy Fire.

  ANSWER (chuckle)  I do not think Rhialto is too concerned about the drow, Kalanyr.

  - - -

  DARKNESS

  Edena, I'm currently in year 1516.6 - this will increase to 1517 if I spend 1 PL on industrialization, right? 

  ANSWER:  Yes.  You spend 1 PL on Advancing your Civilization.  Spend 10 points, and that would put you at 1520, and you nations would all gain PL, according to their size.
  Welcome back, Darkness.  You ought to post more!
  The Baklunish Confederation may be at the edge of the map, but it is not at the edge of the conflict.
  The Baklunish spilled a great deal of blood stopping Vecna in the Great Battle of the Wild Coast.

  Also, at which point of the template should we note how many points we are spending to advance our civilizations? I can't find it in your sample template for Maudlin above even though you intended to spend 90 PL for it... 

  ANSWER:  Oops.  Advancing your Civilization is one of the Arms Races.  It is not the Technological Arms Race - that is a free race, where you automatically gain 1 PL per turn (or up to 4 PL per turn if others share technology with you.)
  For every 3 PL you spend on Advancing Your Civilization, your Power advances an additional year into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution.
  For every 10 years your Power advances, your countries permanently gain PL.
  S countries gain 1 PL.
  M countries gain 2 PL.
  L countries gain 3 PL.
  LL countries gain 4 PL.
  That is why the Dark Union and Kaboom's Sky-Sea League have such very high PLs now.

  edit: And a question to whomever can answer it first: When will turn 4 begin again? 

  ANSWER:  Saturday, at 1 in the afternoon (13:00 hours eastern, United States of America.)
  It would have been sooner, but the loss of Turrosh Mak delayed me (I wasn't exactly feeling good the day after he left.)

  - - -

   KALANYR

  This is sent to Vecna 

"Beware Lich, some of use "children" have power equal to or greater than yours. If any stand against you I will stand with them. Oh and if you anger the City of te Gods I will force open your Pocket Dimension and let them in since they would probably want to kill you first!"

  ANSWER:  Vecna comments:

  You have shifted your allegiance away from Lolth, Fallen One.
  He who is faithless, shall be shunned.
  Your new Power will be suspicious of you, and Lolth will be your eternal enemy.

  And I do believe Lolth has ways of obtaining revenge on those who betray her.
  Ways of revenge so ingenious and inventive, that they are almost a match for my own designs.

  - - -

  BLACK OMEGA

  Take a break, see someone in the hospital,have dinner with someone and suddenly I'm way behind. Sheesh. 

  ANSWER:  I hope the person you saw gets better, Black Omega.  My sympathies to that person.

  To Edena: I'm in this for the long haul, no worries. 

  ((Thank you.   ))

  tribute to anyone. We don't think so. The Coalition don't do that. 
  and yes, investigaging the Blood Wastes must start to take a certain precidence. If it is something that can be stopped before it hits critical mass, we have to do so. 

  ANSWER:  Vecna is not asking for tribute from you, Black Omega.  He is demanding reparations from Forrester.
  Now, if Forrester is asking for tribute from you, that's not the Moderator's business ...   
  As for the Blood Waste, refer to my answer way above.
  You won't like what you find.     

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE

  And yet you reject my offer of peace and alliance. You threaten me with war without provocation, without cause, without logic and in unthinking hate. Oerth is at stake and you keep threatening and mocking me. 
  Did you not once write a parable of two villages and two dragons? The village that put aside its petty squabbles and stood united survived. The other village remained divided and was conquered. Have you forgotten your own wisdom? Or was your parable just a ruse, a lie to use to your own advantage? Is your love for Oerth less than your desire to massacre my people? Is there yet love and compassion in your heart or has it been replaced by hatred and greed? Do you want peace or war, life or death, salvation or damnation?

  ANSWER:  Heh.  It is not the Moderator's place to become involved in player to player diplomacy.                                                                                              

  - - -

  ALYX

   IC message 

  To Serpenteyes and those who would work with snakes; 
  You bring up the parable of two villages, mighty Serpenteyes. Yet you must know that parables are limited to the case for which they were born. Allow me to expand upon your tale, with a story of truth that I have experienced, for there are many such villages in our world. 
  Open your eyes to a walled village of dark; 
  An enternal bastion of war that knows no peace. 
  This fortress borders a quiet little land; 
  A small one, with many ties and hating the bloody hand. 
  It came to pass, as it always does, 
  That conflict began to wake its ugly head. 
  It started small; of course it always does, 
  The burning spark, the omninous buzz. 
  A huge battle was fought between the two, 
  A roaring ruckuss of a war, without quarter. 
  The jungle about them moaned with every blow, 
  The trees screamed with every spear's throw. 
  Now the peaceful village had the upper hand, 
  Truth had won out, had broken hate. 
  Dark messages were sent to the warriors of light, 
  Begging for peace; an end to the fight! 
  An agreement was reached, one of hope, 
  The village elders parted in peace. 
  Except. 
  One evil elder poured into the well poisen, an evil spell. 
  That night the village hounds howled, 
  The hope was snuffed out. 

  Serpenteyes, one does not take a serpent to your breast. Perhaps one day, trust may be possible. But I have seen too many snakes shed their skin to consider any change anything but suspicious. 

  ANSWER:  A philosophical post indeed, Alyx (solemn look)  The people of Toril learned this lesson the hard way, long ago.
  But, as Vecna shows in an all too ghastly way, the people of Oerth have not yet entirely learned the lesson.
  And perhaps they do not wish to learn it.
  There is no rule saying people must be reasonable, especially on Oerth.

  Again, the Moderator cannot become involved in player to player diplomacy.

  - - -

   SERPENTEYE

  - We gave quarter. Not to the soldiers who opposed us but to the people of the lands. We gave
mercy and forgivenes to the innocent and we rebuilt the lands from the war. Nyrond has never been richer or happier than now. The people worship me as their savior (it's true, ask Edena). 

  "The peaceful village" -And who is that? Forrester? He would take that as an insult. The Oerth Alliance? It's hardly a village now, is it? You are the hand of oppression in this world. 

  "Truth", "hate" -What truth? "Might makes right", "History is written by the victorious", "Power is it's own justification"? That seems to be your truth. What hate? The hate a ruler feels for a traitor? The hate he feels to the traitors who divided his country against itself, corrupting his people with madness and heresy? The hatred any decent man feel for injustice? 

  "Poison" -Do you really take me for that great a fool? Who am I, Vecna? I do not share his madness, I do not seek oblivion for myself and my people. I seek only peace and survival. I want nothing more than to see Oerth prosper in happiness. You are the ones who seek war and death. If I am a serpent then you are a rabid lion in a kindergarten. 

  -One "snake shedding his skin" would be your master Forrester. You know what horrors he committed against your people on Toril. He repented and you forgave him. Can you not forgive me, who have acted with far less bloodthirst and better justification than him?

  ANSWER:  No, don't ask Edena.  The Moderator is perfectly content to not interfere in your dialouge.      

  - - -

  ALYX

  You pick apart my words, as you did to the original parable. Of course, from one view your attacks may be justifiable - after all, did I not do so myself? - but it will not win you an alliance.

  ANSWER:  The Moderator watches on as the diplomatic battle continues.              

  - - -

  ALYX

  -That changed rather fast, did it not? Your attacks came sudden and swift, all the more for the time you spent planning them. You cannot expect us to believe that you were trying to build peace with us during those years, or that your machinery of war was idle. 

  (article continues for a long time)

  ANSWER:  The Moderator has a comment to make.
  The God Emperor set up the Olympic Games of Torture.
  Conversely, the Sunrise Alliance sank the defenseless fleet of the Dark Union.
  Remember that in this fantasy world, there are evils.
  Not just crooks or thieves, or nasty politicians, but real, primordial evil.
  This primordial evil is very real in Oerth, and when it comes for you, you will realize just how real it is.
  What do you think is happening in the Blood Waste?
  It was produced by killing, hate and anger, fear, pain, and scenes of horror that would beggar the worst X-rated film.
  It is from that kind of thing that primordial evil arises.

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN


  The Solistarim agent nods. "Intriguing... And clearly meaningful. If I could only convince you to explain the symbolism of the wall and the curtain. Are these elements of some terrestrial conspiracy, or something far more far-reaching?"

  ANSWER:  The Moderator is curious about the wall and curtain too.  

  - - -

  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS

  The prisoner smiles. 

  "Tell me my friend--what have we been trying to accomplish? Why have we, the Black Brotherhood, done what we've done?"

  ANSWER:  The Moderator ain't saying a word.  

  - - -

  SERPENTEYE

  Debating with Alyx 

  (Article continues for some length)

  ANSWER:  The Moderator wonders if Alyx and Serpenteye will end up as allies.  One thing about talking with one another is that it opens new options.
  That, of course, would alter the course of the war in a major way, if the Dark Union and Sunrise Alliance combined forces.

  - - -

   BLACK OMEGA

  (With apologies to Kal for a less than strict interpretation of his spell. 

  It's late at night in Siobhan's study. The silver haired fae is hard at work still..long hours and much to do with the Blood Wastes as well as repairs and refitting and replacements to arrange after the great battle against Vecna. Seated at her desk, clad in a casual green silk robe, she's signing and stamping document after document when suddenly several black clad figures fade into view. A spell of silence falls over the area, curves daggers dripping with poison drawn as Siobhan jumps to her feet...silent spells lighting white flames around her. And then the vision...the golden Solar...the proclamation piercing this lesser magic. And then with a sparkling glimmer there is a *WHOMP* as the area is filled, leaving a completely surprised fae
and a pile of gold and valubles..here and there a black clad arm and leg poking into view. 

  My dearest Kalanyr, 
  I suppose I should quit with the abyssal jokes now...can you be my Angel of the Abyss? It was a delight to see your vision...you certainly have a flare for the dramatic. I understand how busy you must be right now, there's so much still to be done and so little time to do it in.
  When time allows, it would give me great pleasure to have dinner with you. I'm sure we have alot to talk about. Hugs and kisses, Siobhan.

  ANSWER:  Just hope that those loyal to Lolth doesn't get to Kalanyr first.
  They aren't exactly happy that the drow are defecting en mass to become chaotic good!

  - - -

  SPOOF (ALZEM)

  Hummm... Just for my benefit could someone send me or post on here a list of alliances that have been formed and what countries are part of that treaty. 

  Alzem, Chief Solar of St. Cuthbert

  ANSWER:  DEAR GODS, THAT IS NOT A SMALL QUESTION.

  HERE GOES.

  ALYX:  The Alliance of the Sunrise (The Celestial Imperium, Nippon, Varnaith, Celene, the Lendores, good aligned, elven and oriental human)
  ANABSTERCORIAN:  The Solistarim (Many lawful and neutral evil races, including sahuagin, lizard kings, duergar, derro, nibelungen dwarves, deep dwarves, gray gnomes, star dwarves, star gnomes, illithid, aboleth, efreeti, salamanders, chromatic dragons, liches, flannae humans of evil alignment, a great force of mages devoted to evil, neogi, etc., very evil, devoted to exterminating all other peoples on Oerth, including the humanoids and drow)
  BLACK OMEGA:  The Coalition of Light and Shadow (Faerie of good alignment and some of neutral alignment, Perrenland, the gnomes of the Sepia Uplands, the people of the Vesve Forest, Highfolk, the Wolf and Tiger Nomads - a strongly good confederation, devoted to improving life across the world.)
  CREAMSTEAK:  The Delrunian Alliance (Delrune, Calrune, Gamboge Forest, the Phostwood, the Duchy of Tenh, Seldanora.  Strongly good aligned, led by high elves.)
  DARKNESS:  The Baklunish Confederation (Zeif, Ekbir, Tusmit, Yecha, Ull, Istivar, the Spirit Empire of Garnak, Esmerin, Orcreich.  Primarily Baklunish, a league of self-protection and mutual defense against all comers, has stood with the good side so far.)
  DAGGER:  The Kingdom of Ulek (The Duchy of Ulek, the Principality of Ulek, the County of Ulek, the people of the Kron Hills.  Strongly good, mostly demihuman, has fought hard for the good side.)
  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE:  Share the Dark Union of Oerth (The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, the Kingdom of Greater Ahlissa, Rel Astra, Medegia, the Sea Barons, conquered Almor, conquered Nyrond, conquered County of Urnst, conquered Flinty Hills, conquered Garrel Enkdal, conquered Grandwood.  A lawful evil society that so far has been heavily neutral, but fiercely aggressive towards it's immediate neighbors.  It's people are now religious fanatics who follow the God Emperor of the Union, and he has indeed achieved divine ascension from their praise.  He is not a nice fellow - he sponsored the Olympic Games of Torture.
  Kas the Terrible and his Legions joined the Dark Union, along with the fell Lost Elves of the Adri Forest))
  FESTY DOG:  The Races of the Under-Oerth (Kuo-Toa, Trogolodytes, and other races of the Under-Oerth underneath the Hellfurnaces.  They have been fiercely aggressive against their neighbors in the Amedio Jungle, which has mostly burned down, it's people killed.)
  FORRESTER:  Forrester represents the United Commonwealth of Toril.  The World Forum has allocated to him 1/10th of the UC's military power to deal with the Oerthian crisis.
  The other great powers of Realmspace have been staying out of this.  The Scro Star League and Eternal Empire will never become involved, unless Toril itself is invaded.
  Hope Isle has not become involved yet, but of course if you decide to play, Alzem, they are then involved!  Come on in!  The water's fine!  
  FORSAKEN ONE:  The Hive Cluster (Formians, which are giant ants.  Planar Formians.  Other underdark races.  Evil.  The formians ate most of the people of Yeomanry, and would have eaten more except their appetite was sated.)
  GNOMEWORKS:  The Lortmil Technomancy (This country, one Turn away from having nuclear weapons, has been rather neutralistic, although it fought fiercely against Vecna.
  Gnomes and dwarves are the inhabitants, and they have a society (not weapons, but a society) that is much more advanced than others on Oerth, being around 1900 Terran equivalent.  Their society is an impossible wonder to everyone else, but the Lortmil Technomancy is very strict about who gets in, and more strict about who goes out, especially if they are foreigners.
  GnomeWorks also represented the Eastern League, a confederation of good nations bound together for self-protection, and the Iron League, a group of fiercely good nations bound together for self-protection.
  Of the Eastern League, only the Duchy of Urnst remains - the Dark Union has conquered all the rest.
  The survivors of the Iron League bow and scrape before the undead minions of Acererak, do what they are told and like it, and pray to their Gods that they won't suffer the horrible fate of so many of their fellows.)
  JOHN BROWN:  Iuz and the Empire of Iuz (Iuz is a famous and evil demipower of Oerth.  Under his lawful evil rule, the Empire has industrialized and organized in a most astonishing way.  The humanoids have become lawful in nature, civilized, and they actually obey the laws - which are rigid and well enforced.
  The Industrial Revolution is speeding along here at quite a pace, and very smoothly.
  Iuz fought with the defenders against Vecna, but has otherwise fought no battles, and stayed out of things.)
  KABOOM:  The Sky-Sea League (A confederation of many nations.  The Isle of the Phoenix with it's sky ships and Flying Citadels heads the League, and avariel, cloud giants, storm giants, tritons, merfolk, and sea elves are all in the world spanning alliance.  The alliance has stood on the good side, and ferried troops for the allies, repeatedly.)
  KALANYR:  The Drow of the Underdark (Obviously, they were evil.  Now, they are chaotic good, or rapidly becoming so.
  Their leader was a Balor, but now he is a Solar.
  Those scrying the Drow do not know WHAT to think of what is going on here.
  Kalanyr has 10th level magic, making his Power tremendously strong.)
  MAUDLIN:  Acererak, the Scarlet Brotherhood (very evil.  Acererak has personally devoured a hundred thousand souls, while the bodies melted into goo.  The Scarlet Brotherhood has backed the Undead Minions of Acererak, who ravaged and swept away Sunndi, the Hollow Highlands, and the entire Iron League.  Acererak and the Scarlet Brotherhood are, apparently, allies of the Dark Union.)
  MELKOR:  The Shadow Empire (These are from the Church of Shade, an underground Torilian movement.  Unable to conquer Toril, they moved their headquarters to the evil Plane of Shadow, and from their they have invaded Oerth, meaning to conquer it.
  They took Greyhawk City and the lands around, and renamed it the Shadow Throne.
  That whole region has been sucked into the Plane of Shadow, and all the lands around are dead or dying from Shade Poisoning, including the Nyr Dyv and Wolly Bay.)
  'O SKOTEINOS:  The Pomarj and many groups of evil monsters and evil giants across the Flanaess.  (This alliance has stood with it's good neighbors, betraying the Dark Alliance and the Drow on Turn 1, earning their emnity.  They fought hard against Vecna, and stand against the Shade.
  Or they did, under Turrosh Mak.  Now, Turrosh Mak has left the IR, and NOBODY knows where the Pomarj stands now ... perhaps it stands with the Shade and the Dark Union again!)
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS:  The Black Brotherhood (The Black Brotherhood is an EXTREMELY secretive group within the Scarlet Brotherhood, who did not know of their existence until recently.
  The Black Brotherhood has instigated revolts, revolution, and assassinated or impersonated officials across the world, in both good countries and evil countries.)
  SOLLIR:  The League of the Warlords (Riftcrag, Kor, Artansomay, and others.  Evil and aggressive, they invaded the Duchy of Urnst, and stand as rivals against the Delrunian Alliance to the east.  To the south and west, their fellow evils (Iuz and the Dark Brotherhood) have an understanding with them, but I am not clear on what that understanding is.)
  UVENELEI:  The Alliance of the Crescent (Ishtarland, Lyrn, the Wind Dukes of Aaqa.  Strongly good, supporting Forrester all the way, and they have fought fiercely against Vecna.
  All their nations are off-map, but their armies most certain are on the map.)
  VALKYS:  The Planar Unseelie (The dark faerie from the Plane of Faerie, they are fiercely independent, have raided the City of the Gods to the consternation of everyone, and care not what happens so long as they win in the end, it would seem.  They have not fought any battles, and so far have been non-involved in the war.)
  WILLIAM:  The Kevellond League (Furyondy, Veluna, Keoland, Shieldlands, Gran March, Yeomanry, Geoff, Sterich, the Lorridges, Stark Mounds, Kettish Hills.  The Kevellond League has been good from the start, and has stood against every evil power since the beginning.  They have suffered severely in the war, with many of their lands ravaged.)
  ZELDA:  The Frost Barbarians, the Snow Barbarians, the Ice Barbarians, the Storm Riders of Telchuria (neutral, and aggressive, these people formed an army and invaded the Dark Union.  They currently sit in force on the Dark Union's northern border, and the Swanmay of Timberway Forest lead them (Creamsteak runs the Swanmay) - this host is known as the Swanmay army.  Many good giants and even some good aligned humanoids have joined this army, along with the fearless and noble people of Ratik.)

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR

  Nice poetry Alyx, what poem will you send to The Shade, to convince them to stop the slaughter of captured elves of Celene? We have many of them including your Queen .What a pity eternal dammation awaits all of them unless you convince Forrester to leave us alone.

  ANSWER:  This is correct.  Queen Yolande of Celene, and Prince Melf Brightblade of the Knights of Luna were captured by the Shade in the Great Battle of the Wild Coast, and are now suffering the tender mercies of the Shade.
  The Shade also have the phylactery of Vecna.
  So long as that phylactery is unharmed, killing Vecna permanently is impossible.


----------



## Spoof

*A message*

To all those who watch the Blood Waste you see a shimmering start to form in the air around the area.  From this shimmering you can make out the faint forms of angles watching the ground.  As you gaze upon them you can sense in yourself what was done here, how the very lands were ripped apart by the deeds done here.  From the ranks of angles that stand watch over this land one seems to come to the fore.
_“As we were needed on Toril we have come here.”_  You are able to see a huge Solar who stands among the rest. _ “We have returned from Toril back to our home to find this land also engulfed in a horrible war, a war in which here also the land is in pain.  What will it take for you mortals to learn that in the end you are nothing more than gossamer strands, lives so fragile the can be ended with but a thought.  Who among you suffers the most in this war?  The leaders who look upon this as nothing more than territory lost or gained for you to exert your influence, or is it the common soldier who fights and dies for a cause he might know nothing about?  Could it be the farmer or merchant who will watch their loved one march off to war, and could even die from raids with which he had no cause.  No.  I will tell you who looses in this conflict, and that is your children.  Think of all those who have lost parents, those who will never have children of their own.  This is the crime upon which is laid upon your heads.  For which you have been judged and found guilty.  Now it is time to reap that which you have sown._


----------



## Serpenteye

> It's people are now religious fanatics who follow the God Emperor of the Union, and he has indeed achieved divine ascension from their praise. He is not a nice fellow - he sponsored the Olympic Games of Torture.




LOL! I knew that would come back to bite me in the rear some day. I'm really much nicer now , really  

(A few more smileys for general niceness: )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*DISCOVERY!!!*

Many people and beings have now attempted the Blood Waste.
  Most of them accidentally, like it or not, touched the strange substance that now covers much of the region - the vividly glowing red gooish stuff.
  And when they did, they dissolved.
  Those that pulled back quickly, still had a tiny amount of it on them, and they dissolved.

  Attempts were made to pick up the stuff with metal containers.
  The metal, dissolved.

  However, it was finally discovered that mithril and adamantium containers could hold the substance, and would not dissolve.
  Thus, with great care and more than a few fatalities, the stuff was brought out of the Blood Waste for examination.

  Although it is a mixture of water poisoned by Shade, lava from Oerth's interior, and the blood of 53 million fallen living and undead, it is quite cool when taken out of the Blood Waste, and quietly sits in the containers, glowing it's bright vivid red.
  Then, it hardens into a metal.

  This metal, is harder than adamantium by far.

  All initial attempts to smelt it, hammer it, or heat it, failed.
  Not even the great modern forges of the Lortmil Technomancy could heat it or alter it.

  Finally, in frustration, someone threw a fireball at it.
  It melted at once.

  With the discovery that magic will readily affect this metal, it became possible for it to be shaped and forged (touching it after it hardened into a metal had no apparent ill effects.)
  The resulting items proved to be incredibly strong, literally unbreakable.
  Needless to say, someone started forging swords out of it.
  The swords proved horrifically sharp, unbreakable, and extremely light, although the luminence from the metal changed with the forging - the swords now glowed in all colors of the rainbow, the light coming from a seemingly deep, remote place within the metal.

  Realizing that the era of swords was over, attempts were made to make bullets out of this substance, and they have succeeded.
  These bullets, glowing with multicolored rainbow light, remote and deep within the metal, will penetrate anything (they are far better than depleted uranium bullets.)

  The secret to building suits of plate armor that would stop bullets, or even enemy artillery and high explosives, has been discovered.
  With magic, the metal can be readily heated, melted, forged, and shaped (but no non-magical heat known as of yet will affect it at all.)

  The secret to bullets that will pierce enemy tanks, or even go through a large amount of earth or stone to reach a foe, has been discovered.

  Now, they are discussing making everything out of this new substance, this blood steel, or rainbow steel, or star steel, or by the many names with which it is called.

  Unfortunately, only limited amounts are available, because it is necessary to obtain the stuff from the Blood Waste - that is the ONLY place where it is found.
  It must be collected in containers of mithril, adamantium, or blood steel itself.
  Forays into the Blood Swamp are horrifically dangerous, and usually end with many fatalities, no matter how careful the gatherers are, or how hard they try to protect themselves.

  As for the blood steel, it radiates strong magic, strong rainbow light from a seemingly remote and deep distance within the metal, and it radiates no alignment.
  The long-term effects of using it (much less wearing it as armor) are currently unknown as of this time.

  - - -

  A final note.
  If collected as goo, within a container that will hold it, the strange stuff from the Blood Waste can be used as a weapon.
  It could be, say, catapulted at a foe with a catapult made out of mithril, adamantium, or red steel itself.
  Tests show that not only do the foe (and all their equipment except for mithril and adamantium) dissolve when the stuff hits, but the ground itself melts, and a new pond of the strange goo is created.
  These new small ponds of gooish stuff cannot be moved, changed, affected, or removed by any known means, including 10th level magic.
  They CAN be used as a source for even more Red Steel, however.
  Goo could be removed from these new pools of goo, then flung into the ground to create a second pool of goo, which could then be used to create a third pool of goo, etc.

  Since it takes several days for the goo to harden into red steel, once removed from the Blood Waste or the experimental pools, it is quite easy to create new pools of the stuff, or create batches as weapons to throw at enemies.


----------



## Serpenteye

That's nice. We start gathering as much as possible of the stuff.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Noted.
  The Dark Union begins mass collecting the gooish stuff from the Blood Waste, using their mithril and adamantium to do so.

  - - -

  The Solars, Planetars, and Devas run by Alzem (not to be confused with the Angels of the 7th Heaven, which I am playing), have been hanging over the Blood Waste, examining it (as per Alzem's article above.)

  In the heart of the Blood Waste, nearly all the land has been submerged under the radiant goo, except for great broken pieces of bedrock sticking up at wierd angles into the sky.
  The whole area radiates very intense evil.
  The air, is so filled with the fumes from the stuff that even the powerful Deva cannot abide it, and the Solars and Planetar have to magically protect themselves.

  More and more magma is coming to the surface through the thousands of crevaces Vecna made in the Oerth with his Catastrophe, and more and more of the water of Wolly Bay is pouring into the area.
  Lava, water, and the strangely undepletable blood continue to mix together to form more and more of the gooish substance.

  - - -

  Morning breaks over Celene, the sun rising in the east.
  The sunlight of the dawn is shining through the fumes of the Blood Waste before it reaches Celene.

  Up until now, the sunlight has been normal, and there has been no trouble, except along the borders of the Blood Waste where the fumes have caused local problems.

  But this morning is different.

  The sun is unchanged, yellow and brilliant.
  Yet around it is a red corona, apparently caused by the fumes from the Blood Waste.
  The whole rest of the sky is darkened to a purplish color, and the clouds are tinged with red.

  The reddish light is reflected off the Lortmils, off of the trees, off of every leaf, and it is reflected off of the rivers and lakes of Celene.

  At first, this is nothing more than an unusual atmospheric phoenomenon.

  However, as the sun rises higher, and it's light grows stronger, the reddish halo around it stands out vividly, casting an eerie, fatal glow across Celene, the Kron Hills, and the eastern slopes of the Lortmils, and strange and unpleasant things start to happen.
  It starts with the smell.
  The smell of rot.
  The trees begin to look vaguely sick, the shrubs show signs of blight.
  The number of insects increases dramatically, driving the birds frantic, scaring the animal life.
  The green fields of Celene gain a splotched look, as some of the crops turn yellow, mold and fungus growing on them.
  A lot of elves don't feel very well, and take off work.
  Some feel downright sick.
  Others notice boils and lesions appearing on their skin where the sunlight struck them.

  Then, around noon, the sun lifts high enough that it is not shining through the fumes over the Blood Waste.
  In a sudden dramatic switch, the sunlight returns to normal, the red halo disappears, the sky is blue again, and the red tinge is gone from the clouds.
  But the effects of the morning last ... they do not fade.
  Those elves who took sick become sicker, while many who felt fine become sick.
  The boils and lesions grow worse, and must be treated.
  The illness of the trees and plants worsens.

  The elves conclude that the sunlight is being poisoned by the fumes over the Blood Waste.
  The sunlight, has become dangerous. 
  A bane, say the elves, to all who stand in it, and all that it touches.
  They give it a name.
  They call it the Sunbane.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Intriguing.*

<< Well.  This is interesting. >>

Anabstercorian opens his eyes, one of his more talented and intelligent thrall standing next to him - Kraytos, a human with long, oily black hair.

<< Kraytos, my divinations have revealed interesting facts about the Blood Wastes.  Know these facts. >>
A spark of electricity passes between him and Kraytos, who blinks, reeling, holding on to the wall.
"This...  This is incredible!  We must gain a source of this metal!"
<< Indeed.  Send our mages out with an adamtinium cauldron.  Don't let them scoop the stuff, have them move it with telekinesis. >>

<< Edena, I'm sending a PL 2 force of high level NPC's to pick up a large quantity of Oerthblood using telekinesis to move it in to adamantinium containers, which will then be Teleported Without Error back home.  We'll be pouring the stuff in to some of the chillier areas of the Godspires, form a small pool of our own. >>

<< *Forrester*, I know you need to talk.  I'm at school at the moment...  I'll have to check my e-mail later.  If it's about the City of the Gods and Vecna, I'm as concerned about this as you are...  Frankly, the City of the Gods is way too much for me to handle.  I'm considering using the Big D...  At any rate, I'll be in contact.  Meet you at Pazeno's - I'll foot the bill.  I'd like to talk to their cook about getting the recipe for that fondue...  It would be delicious poured over brains, I think. >>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The gooish stuff is not Oerthblood.

  However, it is readily telekinesised and teleported.

  Soon, you have a large supply of it, and new pools of the stuff are sending fumes up over the Godspires.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Ah!  Sun-blighters to the rescue!*

The Illithid people have many ways of dealing with problems with the sun.  I think that, should you find our aid necessary, we will be able to remove this little solar poisoning without blotting out the sun.

<< Edena, I am devoted 1 PL worth of researchers to figuring out what the hell the Sunblight is and how we can fix it.  I like my Thrall healthy and the Solistarim don't want the Flannae ruined. >>


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Fumes?  We don't need no steenkin fumes!*

You know that enormously powerful Sphere of Annilation spell you mentioned, Edena?  The one that levels cities?  We're using an altered version of that (fairly heavily altered, really) to suck up the fumes from the Oerthblood (I'll call it what I like!) and shunt them in to the void, where there isn't much to wreck.  It won't get rid of ALL of the side effects, but it should keep the Sunblight from eating at the tops of the mountains.

Also, we begin outfitting out troops with Bloodiron weaponry!  It's not Substare, but it'll do.  We start by giving them blood-iron chain, which should be extremely light and extremely effective.  If need be, I'll Dominate a few elven smiths to help us make it.  They'll be returned to their homes with generous wages, of course.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Your researchers come up with no answers to the problem, Anabstercorian.
  Apparently, the fumes come with the goo.
  You can't have one without the other.
  Once the stuff hardens into red steel, it does not emit fumes.

  The new pools you have formed, obviously, do not harden into anything, but remain pools of goo, from which you can derive huge amounts of red steel.
  And the fumes continue to rise over the Godspires.

  Perhaps 11th level magic could handle the fumes, but nobody has 11th level magic on Oerth.
  I guess you'll have to live with the fumes, if you want that red steel.

  The Sphere of Annihilation tactic, does not work.
  The fumes do not rush into the Sphere, and there is far too much in the way of fumes in the air for the Spheres to destroy by moving them around with mental control.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*All righty then.*

We'll continue extracting red steel until we have enough of it in raw form to outfit our entire army in a full panoplia of armor and weaponry, and then we'll destroy the Oerthblood pools using several dozen simultaneous Greater Sphere Of Annihilation spells.  We'll just shunt the suckers in to the void, baby!

So, basically, we're keeping the oerthblood pool around for a month, then we're getting rid of it.  We'll continue to look for a solution to the problem of the Sunblight.


----------



## Uvenelei

Using the safest means possible, my mages collect enough of the bloodgoo to form a new pool. It is then teleported to one of my colonies off Oerik. There, it is studied and held in sealed containers. The containers will be placed away from the colonies and guarded by golems, and the sun will not be allowed to touch the stuff. When we learn the secret of working the red steel, Red Steel Golems will be forged out of it, and equiped with the latest in destructive weaponry.

All golems and other equipment made of red steel are blessed and kept on hallowed ground, and other precautions are taken to remove any evil taint the metal has left.

Also, how did Zagyg's experiment with exposing his Dire Ape's to the Blood Waste go?


----------



## Rhialto

We are of course, overjoyed at the sickening of Oerth.

And naturally, we steal finished red steel products, a few pieces at a time, from everyone who's making it*.  Not enough so they automatically notice--just a handful of items, here and there, so that over time a formal armory is made.

*Excepting of course those with 10th level magic.  We ain't touchin' them for the time being, and anyway, they've probably got plenty of troubles to deal with...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena Shade will try to collect some Blood Steel. Also, they intensify their efforts to strenghten the Blood Waste. I believe that now, since Shadow Throne is almost part of Shadow Plane, Shadowstuff from Shadow Plane starts to fill Oerth. Entire clouds  of it emerge from Shadow Throne and flow towards Blood Waste and Celene, Shadow Poison is everywhere, in the water, in the air, okay?

By the way I think that after two recent sendings, Shade are most hated faction on Oerth, right Edena? Have you got my email?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To: Maudlin, Serpenteye/Draco, Edena, Festy Dog, Forsaken One, Sollir:

Shade will share technology with you, we expect the same.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To all Powers attempting to collect the bloodgoo*

Alzem has specifically stated that his forces are moving to prevent ANYONE from taking ANY of the red goo from the Blood Waste.
  Alzem plays Hope Isle of Toril.  More Torilians, becoming involved in the situation on Oerth.

  Since this means immediate battle, and the Interlude is not meant for battles, we must wait for Turn 4.
  On Turn 4, you may fight Alzem (or whoever it is!) who is trying to stop you from taking the blood goo.


----------



## Forrester

The United Commonwealth is ALSO going to prevent any Shade or Dark Union forces from playing with the damned goo. 

We stand with you, Angels. Between your force and our force, no one will get inside. 10th level scrying, bay-bee! Don't even THINK of trying to sneak underground to get some, teleport in invisibly, or any other such crap. 

Or we'll throw you in. 

Lord Forrester

----------
Edena: What does the Goo do to magical containment, like Walls of Force?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, it would appear the Torilians are interfering, again, in the affairs of Oerth ... this time, concerning the goo in the Blood Waste.

  On Turn 4, I suppose, you may fight over the matter.

  Until then, nobody is able to make any armor or weapons out of the goo, because the Torilians have formed a cordon around the Blood Waste.

  EXCEPTION:  Kalanyr can go to the Blood Waste and collect all the goo he pleases, since he has 10th level magic and he can bypass Forrester's blockade.
  And of course, Kalanyr can share the goo with anyone he likes ...

  - - -

  Alzem, who plays Hope Isle of Toril, sent the following e-mail to me:

Edena, whoever comes to the blood waste to collect samples of this substance is to be killed, as this is the life blood / spirit of the land is 
will not be used as a weapon, if necessary send my 4th force there PL 20 (1) Planar, if that is not enough then split my first force by 20 and send them there also also from there make part of that 20 be (5) Planar, so if necessary there will be an army of 40 (6) planar there.  The only ones who 
will not be attacked are clerics of a beginin faith who are here to learn how to heal, or any neutral or good druids.

  So yes, Alzem and Forrester have decided to blockade the Blood Waste.

  Again, Kalanyr is able to easily bypass the blockade.
  On Turn 4, anyone who wishes the goo may fight to break the blockade.
  As a matter of fact, since the eastern Blood Waste borders the Shadow Throne, the Torilian forces that land there automatically are assailed by the Shade, unless Lord Melkor states otherwise.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am ruling that Anabstercorian, Mr Draco and Serpenteye, Lord Melkor, Rhialto, and Uvenelei, were able to obtain some of the blood goo before the Torilians formed their cordon.
  They posted before Forrester did.

  With what blood goo you have, you can create more of it.
  You throw the goo on the ground.
  A large piece of ground dissolves, producing a large puddle of the stuff.
  Much more than you originally had.

  You then repeat the process.

  Therefore, the five Powers who got in and out before the Torilians blockaded the Blood Waste, now may create unlimited amounts of the goo if they wish, and thus create unlimited amounts of Red Steel.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## William Ronald

Alzem,

Welcome aboard. Check your e-mail

'o Skoteinos check your e-mail.

Serpenteye, check your e-mail. (No personal offense meant in the response.)

Edena:

I will try to determine what long term damage the Sunbane and the Blood Waste will have on Oerth if left untreated. I am determing not only the effect on the planet, but on life.

I will consult with the Silent Ones of Keoland and the clergy of Beory the Oerth Mother, perhaps the oldest of all beings in the Greyhawk cosmology.

I seek to see in what ways these threats can be reversed or mitigated.  

The Oerth Alliance advises extreme care be taken by those powers who have grabbed some of the Blood Waste. This is a very toxic substance.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Ignorance....*

Primeevil goo which is glowing red and poisoning Oerth and it's sun... never ever occured to anyone they might be dominated or some such things by that stuff? This stuff is EVIL, it will change you and it will controll you to the point of bloodlusted rage. That's my guess. So be my guest harvest the goo, use it, wield it, and in the end be corrupted by it.

Choose your way fellow oerthians. And for those Torrillians interfering once again.... I say no tribute for them, and make them know their place, which most certainly isn't Oerth and it will never be if it's up to me. But you all know what you think of this and I don't care what you think. The moment of Truth will come, it will come for us all and we shall never be able to escape it. Destiny will gain on us and it will overtake us. We all have to face destiny. And me personally, I'll stand fierce, proud and knowing I did what I had to do and I did what I could. I will never betray who I am, and what I am destined to be.

I will face destiny and stand to protect what belongs to ME, to US and I will stand solid and strenghtend by fate and the belief that I am doing what I was ment to do. 

Who of you will dare to be who you are ment to be, claim what is yours and protect what is yourr and what you care for. Who will dare stand fierce and face destruction and certain death. Who will stand with me on the moment of thruth.... we will see when it comes, and come it will. Vecna understands this and he is who he can be, he takes destiny in his own hands and LIVES LIVES!!! like most living will never even start imagining how much alive living can be.
Know your faith, know what you love, know what you care for, know your destiny and be the leader you always claimed to be and stand on that wall and face yout perill.
             Who will stand with me?
             Time will tell.... time will tell for it is inevitable. It is destiny.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Some Answers:



  Edena: 

  I will try to determine what long term damage the Sunbane and the Blood Waste will have on Oerth if left untreated. I am determing not only the effect on the planet, but on life. 

  ANSWER:

  Obviously, they will have an ill effect.  But 11th level magic will heal both.
  How ill an effect depends on how long they exist - the longer they exist, the greater the ill.

  I will consult with the Silent Ones of Keoland and the clergy of Beory the Oerth Mother, perhaps the oldest of all beings in the Greyhawk cosmology. 

  ANSWER:

  The answers you receive are from the Silent Ones and especially from the clergy of Beory.
  The clergy of Beory are extremely alarmed.

  I seek to see in what ways these threats can be reversed or mitigated.

  ANSWER:

  If the goo is spread, the problem is spread.
  However, without the goo, no red metal can be produced.

  The Oerth Alliance advises extreme care be taken by those powers who have grabbed some of the Blood Waste. This is a very toxic substance.

  ANSWER:  

  You are stating the obvious!  
  The Solistarim are churning out armor and weapons with the material.
  The Alliance of the Crescent is churning out Red Golems from an offplanet refinery.
  The Shade are throwing their power into strengthening the Blood Waste and they have specifically stated they are increasing the rate of Shade Poisoning of the world of Oerth.
  The Dark Union, undoubtedly, is mass producing armor and weapons of red steel.

  The Torilians cordoning off the Blood Waste are feeling the effects of the fumes.
  Many Torilians become ecstatic, their senses and powers heightened drastically.
  Others become very ill, and are put in bed.
  Others seem unaffected.

  There is no effective way for the Torilians to move their cordon far enough out from the edges of the Blood Waste to avoid the fumes.
  Especially since they face battle on the east side with the Shade.
  And because, simply put, the Blood Waste is too big.

  I am awaiting to see what Kalanyr does, since he has 10th level magic and can pierce the blockade.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna, upon hearing his name spoken again, scries the speaker, and finds out he is blocked by 10th level magic.
  But he guesses who it might be.

  Vecna nods, in approval.

  No Child is that one.
  He is an Adult, and strong.
  Were that all Oerthians were like him, and not spineless Children.

  Vecna then frowns, and sends out another telepathic call:

  Forrester, I asked for a reasonable reparation for war crimes committed.
  You have not only failed to deliver that reparation, you have failed to even answer my demand.
  You are indeed an arrogant and lowly Child.

  You have one final chance to repay the debt owed.
  I give you this last chance.

  If you do not answer, or I receive a Child's answer from you, the City of the Gods will be unleashed upon you.

  What say you, Child of Toril?


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I am ruling that Anabstercorian, Mr Draco and Serpenteye, Lord Melkor, Rhialto, and Uvenelei, were able to obtain some of the blood goo before the Torilians formed their cordon.
> They posted before Forrester did.
> 
> Edena_of_Neith *




"Interlude" my ass. Shees. 

Fine. We take some of the Red Goo ourselves. Does it offer some sort of bonus to attack/defense? (At least, against those not using weapons/armor of Red Goo?) 

The other question is, of course, how long it takes to make items with this stuff . . . I'm hoping/guessing that it will take at least half a turn. 

Forrester


----------



## Forrester

Edena -- given that the Bad Guys have plenty of access to it already, we'll withdraw from it. And take some with us. 

But check your email soon . . . a key question will be asked. 


---------
Vecna -- I'm a Child now, eh? Before I was an Adult. 

Must be those potions of Longetivity.


I am interested in peace between us -- surely, Oerth does not deserve to have the City of the Gods unleashed on it -- but your terms are, shall we say, a bit extravagant. I mean, we only have so many elves to part with!

Let me talk with my advisors. I'll get back to you in a few millenia. While you're waiting, feel free to bugger Talos to pass the time. I hear he's got the hots for your Undead Bod.  


Forrester


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Vecna.*

Vecna may know it what Vaeregoth who spoke, and all may know but only who'm not where. Because all may know were I stand and what I believe.

 I shall stand firm and FIGHT for what rightfully belongs to us.

And I shall fight, bleed and overcome and stand victorious over the battered bodies of my fallen enemies or I shall fall and fail but know that I had done all that lay in my power and die in peace with my faith and beliefs.

And I have seen 2 people do the same untill now and only the late people of irongate and Vecna himself have earned that respect from me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It will give any forces employing it an additional + 1 / + 2 attack/defense.

  A modified attack roll of over 6 indicates a second kill against enemy forces with one roll.

  It can be worked very quickly.

  All Powers who begin working with it now will be able to outfit their armies fully by the beginning of Turn 5 (one Turn from now.)

  The Angels advise you not to take it or use it, Forrester.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna, smiles.

  A horrible, terrifying look of dreadful delight and anticipation comes over his withered, ancient face.

  He whispers:

  You have spoken, Forrester.
  Let the fun, begin.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, how huge is Shade advantage while fighting in Shadow Throne?


----------



## Forrester

Shees. Why should it be "huge" at all? 

Your forces are mostly human. Why would humans benefit from fighting in some place that is slowly turning into the Plane of Shadow, anyway?


----------



## Uvenelei

I don't trust the stuff enough to outfit any living, thinking creature with it. All of the red steel I produce will be turned into golems, and I will not produce any excess goo; only a little at a time, and any goo that is created will be worked immediately.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A full + 2 / + 2 attack/defense, Lord Melkor.

  If the Torilians come in, they are in for an unpleasant surprise.

  As per your request, the Shade Poisoning deepens and expands.

  The Nyr Dyv, despite it's great depth, turns a sickly grey, and it's waters become lethal to living things.
  Wolly Bay is filled with the poison, which is now drifting down clear into the northern Azure Sea.
  The sea life of Wolly Bay is all dead, millions of fish rot on the shores, and the tritons, merfolk, and other intelligent beings have fled.
  The atmosphere above the Nyr Dyv and Wolly Bay becomes putrid, painful to breathe, and every effort is exhausting to non-Shade who dare to venture on those waters.

  The Shade poisoning spreads into the Cairn Hills and Abbor Alz.
  The rivers turn black with poison, and the fish wash up dead on the shores.
  The trees wither, their leaves drooping and hanging still, while the grass turns brownish, then greyish.
  Birds tumble to the ground, too sick to fly, and the small furry animals lay dying in their dens.

  The Shade poisoning spreads into the western part of the County of Urnst.
  It also spreads to the Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv.
  It also spreads into the Bright Desert.
  There, the rivers turn murky, and drinking from them causes illness.
  The air becomes befouled, unpleasant.
  The trees and fields acquire a sickly yellow hue, as the first poison enters them.

  On the north side of the Nyr Dyv, in the Shieldlands and the southern part of the League of Warlords, the first hints of illness appear.
  Rivers are no longer fresh, the air is no longer clean, and the trees and fields are less green than they were.

  (To Mr Draco and Serpenteye - The Isles of Woe will have to be evacuated permanently, and their PL transfers to the County of Urnst, where the poison has only just started and the area can still be saved.)
  (To John Brown - the Cairn Hills and northwestern Abbor Alz will have to be evacuated permanently.  The Bright Desert is only feeling the first effects of the poison, and it can still be saved.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Somewhere, Location Unknown.

Kalanyr stands talking to Silverphase and Vaernogoth

"I understand that this red goo is dangerous, I will see to it that none of our forces touches it or the steel that comes from it. Still I must acquire some so we can study it. Rest assured none shall touch it. Silver, how are you? You are looking at me strangely old friend, may I ask why?"

Kalanyr is taking a small amount of red goo in an adamantium/mithral container from the Blood Wastes, he then creates a new Spelljammer on which he takes volunteers (checked to make sure they are of Chaotic Good alignment,High Intelligence and High Wisdom) to study both the goo and the steel that comes from it, they will be shielded by the most powerful magic I can come up with from the affects of the fumes.
He is also using 10th level divinations to look into the future and see if any negative affects come to those using Red Steel. If not some Red Steel weapons will be created and more direct divinations will be used on these to see if they will cause any harm to us.

Kalanyr is also working on enlarging his base until it comfortably fits all onboard .


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The divinations are confusing, Kalanyr.

  There is no question that proximity to the goo will cause long term effects.
  There is no question forging it will cause greater effects.
  You ascertain that using the red steel will cause even greater effects.
  You ascertain that wearing it as armor will cause yet even greater effects.

  Your divinations show that some of the effects will be very harmful, but do not show what those effects will be.

  But your divinations also show that some of the effects will be very helpful, very positive, and again they do not show what those effects will be.


----------



## Serpenteye

The blood steel and the goo are put under intense study. Special study is put into learning how to destroy it. (The steel can't really be melted by a mere fireball, can it? Normal steel would not melt from such shortlasting heating.)

Until we know more extreme care is taken in handling the substance. Some of our elite squads are equipped with the blood steel but it's kept out of the hands of the main armies for now. A few important underground military installations are reinforced and shielded by the stuff and our golems are equipped with bloodsteel armour plating. But all who use it are regularly examined for any harm by skilled physicians and wizards.



> (To Mr Draco and Serpenteye - The Isles of Woe will have to be evacuated permanently, and their PL transfers to the County of Urnst, where the poison has only just started and the area can still be saved.)




Edena, the Isles of Woe are evacuated but we still maintain our claim of them and keep a small force (1ppt) to defend them. The rest is moved to the County of Unst. Studies are begun about counteracting the poison.
--
Lord Melkor, I demand that you reduce the shade poisoning immediately! We once made an agreement that you would contain it to your own territory. You have violated that treaty. We do not look kindly upon that. Your poisoning of our territory could be considered an act of war. Reduce the poisoning at once and perhaps war can be averted.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Noted, Serpenteye.

  Once forged, the Red Steel cannot be melted by any amount of normal heat, and only by MASSIVE amounts of magical heat (or 10th level magic will also do it.)

  However, prior to forging, after the goo has hardened into the base metal, any magic - even the first level Flaming Hands spell, will melt it readily.
  No amount of normal, non-magical heat will affect it at all.  An atomic torch, if GnomeWorks had one, would make it turn warm.


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League will institute a day of mourning for Turrosh Mak, Emperor of the Pomarj.  All member states and allies of the Oerth Alliance are urged to do so.

Messages are sent to 'o Skoteinos, the new Emperor of the Pomarj.  They ask for his counsel in the war efforts and his continuation of Turrosh Mak's policies.

"Emperor, we desire peace and friendship with you.   We will continue sharing technology with you as we did with your predecessor."

"Your predecessor saw the possibility of a better life for all your people through technology.  Your warriors are even more formidable than before, and your people richer.  The late Emperor also saw that the only place he or his people would have under the Church of Shade would be as slaves."

"We have heard your bold statements to continue your predecessors policies. We pray that you shall do so, and that the Pomarj and all territories under your rule will be a vital part of the Oerth Alliance."

"As a gift for your coronation, we send 100 barrels of the finest brandy.  We salute you, Emperor 'o Skoteinos and wish you a long and happy reign."

Sincerely,
Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance
President of the Kevellond League


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Aha!*

I finaly see through the mists surrounding Williams most evil sceme! He is trying to turn us all into alcoholics and addicts of the Keoland Brandy ^_________________________^

Most sinister indeed


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

While all the trouble is going on in the southern Flanaess, with the Goo and the Sunbane, Shade poisoning, Vecna threatening, war looming, countries whelmed and populations massacred ...

  Something totally different is happening in the north.

  The Empire of Iuz is transforming itself.

  Look at a part of the Template sent to me by John Brown, the player of Iuz:

Culture Advancement Points (40 point spent)

Roads - 8 points (The best quality that my current technology level would allow, and trying to take into account future infrastructure needs):

Humanoid of the Yatils (1 PL - focusing on connecting to Ket)
Ket (1 PL - focusing on connecting the largest cities to each other, and so on)
Beings of the Cairn Hills (1 PL - focusing on connecting to their various lairs and the Bright Lands)
The Bright Lands (1 PL - focusing on making defensible roads, tunnels, etc.
through the Abbor-Alz to the Cairn Hills)
Horned Lands (1 PL - focusing on connecting the largest cities to each other, and so on)
Empire of Iuz (1 PL - focusing on connecting the largest cities to each other, and so on)
The Barrens (1PL - focusing on connecting Iuz to Stonehold)
Stonehold (1 PL - focusing on connecting the largest cities to each other, and so on)

Underground Manufacturing Facilities - 7 points (The best quality that my current technology level would allow, and trying to take into account future
infrastructure needs):

Humanoids of the Yatils - 1 PL
Ket - 1 PL (in the Yatils bordering Ket)
Beings of the Cairn Hills - 1 PL
The Bright Lands - 1 PL (in the Brass Hills in the center of the Bright Lands)
Empire of Iuz - 1 PL (in the Howling Hills)
Stonehold - 1 PL (in the Griff Mountains)
The Barrens - 1 PL (in the Wastes)


Improve Mining Facilities and other Natural resources - 9 points:

Beings of the Cairn Hills - 1 PL
The Bright Lands - 1 PL
The Abbor-Alz - 1 PL
Empire of Iuz - 1 PL
Horned Lands - 1 PL
Stonehold - 1 PL
The Barrens - 1 PL
Ket - 1 PL
Humanoids of the Yatils - 1 PL

Infrasture Improvements - 8 points (marketplaces, harbors, aqueducts, libraries, universities, barracks, etc.)

Beings of the Cairn Hills - 1 PL
The Bright Lands - 1 PL
Empire of Iuz - 1 PL
Horned Lands - 1 PL
Stonehold - 1 PL
The Barrens - 1 PL
Ket - 1 PL
Humanoids of the Yatils - 1 PL

  - - -

  Dorakaa is rapidly become a kind of evil Byzantium.
  Under the harsh but firm rule of Iuz, the humanoids have learned discipline, civilization, and law.
  They are no longer chaotic evil, but lawful evil.
  They work together now, as a team, and they do not practice their usual tribal and racial hatreds against each other.
  The humanoids have military academies and magical academies, and even scientific academies.

  The humanoids of the Empire of Iuz are growing into a new people, a stronger and more civilized people, a brighter and wiser people.
  The humans of the Empire of Iuz are learning civilization, learning organization, learning all the things they never knew under the old Iuz.

  Dorakaa is filled with factories churning out war materials, and also building materials.
  There are great libraries now in Dorakaa, and magnificent palaces and estates.
  The humanoids of Dorakaa are comfortably housed and sheltered, with plenty to eat and safe drinking water.
  Disease and hunger have been drastically reduced in the Empire of Iuz.

  It is safe to walk the streets of Dorakaa, even at night.
  The law is enforced - albeit brutally and with great speed and efficiency - and those with legitimate business can attend to it without fear.

  Merchants, miners, explorers, and other hardy individuals of most races are flocking to Doraaka, Molag, and the other rapidly growing cities of the north.
  There is a lot of money to be made, amidst a rapidly growing economy.
  The human, dwarven, gnomish, and even the elven and halfling populations are growing rapidly.

  In the countryside, paved roads allow for the quick transport of troops - or merchant vehicles - from one area to the other.
  The roads are in good shape, and carefully maintained by well paid workers who are skilled in their craft.

  Fields of well tended crops flourish in the lands north and east of the Whyestil Sea, under the proud flags of the Empire of Iuz.

  Radio towers have gone up across the Empire, and the Voice of Iuz can be heard across the Flanaess.
  Telephone service is available throughout the Empire.
  Electrical power is available throughout the Empire.
  Hydroelectric dams are under construction along some of the rivers, while great mines extract coal for fuel, and oil fields have sprouted hundreds of drilling rigs.

  Even in remote Stonehold (also known as the Hold of Stonefist) the barbarious ways of the past have given way to early 20th century thinking.

  The people of Fellreev Forest, looking out from what they considered a refuge from the evil humanoids all around them, see instead a peaceful, tranquil, law-abiding society with green pastures and fields, well tended forests, and the rule of law.

  This is not to say it is good law, or that Iuz is a pleasant fellow, for neither is the case.
  The law is hard, the penalties are severe (and usually fatal)
  Change is coming to the Empire, but it is change at swordpoint (gunpoint now), and nobody is being given any say in the change.
  That privilege is retained by Iuz and his top people.

  But nevertheless, the Empire of Iuz is on a par with the Dark Union in terms of it's advancement, it's achievements, and it's wealth.
  Overseas, the Isle of the Phoenix is enjoying the same Renaissance, except theirs is benign and truly enlightened.
  Westward off the map, the Alliance of the Crescent is also making rapid strides into the Industrial Age.

  - - -

  In the midst of all this, something happens that is hard to ignore.
  Even Kalanyr cannot conceal it.

  Observers see the highest peak of the great Crystalmists break off, a full mile below the summit.
  The entire MOUNTAIN floats up into the air, then starts to slowly turn.
  It's icecap and glaciers shatter, and rain down in an avalanche of Herculean proportions.

  Once it is turned completely upside down, it is seen that the top (the former bottom) is one mile wide, at least, and it is PERFECTLY smooth and clear, almost like glass.

  The upside down mountain floats slowly, majestically downward from the heights, a mile from bottom tip to flat top, more than a mile wide at the top, until it is over the lower slopes.

  Then, it ... disappears.
  It disappears, totally and completely.
  It is not seen again.
  Forrester, employing his 10th level magic, is able to briefly get a vague picture of it.

  What Forrester sees, in that vague picture, is astounding.

  There is a mighty city under construction on the flat surface of that upside down mountain.
  A city to rival Rauxes in glory and splendor.
  And the city, obviously goes down into the mountain, for there are towers and buildings being built that stick DOWNWARD from the bottom of the mountain, as if gravity were reversed somehow.

  It brings to Forrester memories of his readings of the ancient histories of Toril.
  Of the Age of Netheril.

  Then, even Forrester can get no further glimpses of the city, the mountain, or anything being done.
  The magic masking that city from view must be awesome in it's power.

  (Unless Kalanyr specifically allows it, or unless special circumstances dictate it, nobody will ever see that mountain with it's city again.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Valkys Template*

Edena u got it from him or do I have to send it in since I'm in control untill he's back.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Post is void, resolved by email.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Templates?*

I still need Templates from:

  Black Omega
  Darkness
  Festy Dog
  Forrester
  GnomeWorks
  Maudlin
  Melkor (Talos)
  Sollir Furryfoot
  William
  Zelda

  I need your Templates before I can start Turn 4.

  Such things as your PL expenditure on the magical arms race, advancing your civilization, and troop deployment are critical.

  Please take into account the following major developments:

  Alzem, playing Hope Isle, Toril, is entering the IR with 500 PL.
  Forrester took a major hit to his PL when I reinstated the halving rule, and inflicted 38 PL of damage on him for magical research that I forgot to do.  Forrester, check your PL in the Lists.  Remember that you may bring additional force from Toril still to replace the loss.
  Turrosh Mak has been replaced by a 'o Skoteinos, who may change the policies of the Pomarj.
  Vecna is going to unleash the City of the Gods, with it's 300 PL and superscience, on Forrester.
  The Shadow Empire have speeded up their poisoning of Oerth with Shade, with grim results.
  The revelations concerning the Red Goo, and it's transformation into Red Steel, have been made.
  Nobody knows the long term effects of exposure to either substance.
  A terrible corruption of the sunlight is being caused by the fumes over the Blood Waste.


----------



## Spoof

*rules question*

any Pl's I use to help another player at the end of the turn they are returned to my pool are any Pl's I use gone permenantly?


----------



## Rhialto

A funny thing happens, regarding those Black Brotherhood prisoners.

They're dead.  Actually, that's an understatement.  They're withered corpses, seemingly dead for centuries.   Their souls are gone beyond all reaching.  Resurrection, or even true resurrection is not an option.  Neither is speak with dead.  Whatever it was they wanted to tell you, you will never hear now.

And the worse thing is that the bodies seem to be smiling...


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak and the Scarlet Brotherhood also experiment with the new substance... 

Out of curiosity, a contingent of Scarlet Brothers dumps a large amount of it in the Jeklea Bay, just to see how it would react to water.

Edit - Did I understand correctly that everyone with 10th level magic can just melt the red metal off the backs of their opponents in battle, thereby dissolving said opponents as well? That's a net advantage of +3/+4 to those with 10th level magic then 

Edit edit - An extra 500 PL of Angels just joined the good guys? Twitch.


----------



## Forrester

*Vecna the immortal?*

Question -- precisely what good does it do to kill Vecna? 

He was just killed, and somehow, miraculously, he's back to normal (pretty much instantaneously) and causing trouble. Just because of the phyactery. 

Is he at least weak for awhile? Does he take some time to come back? 

Or is all that killing Vecna does is send him back to the Shade for a day? 

Just curious. 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers to the above Posts*

ALZEM

rules question 

any PL's I use to help another player at the end of the turn they are returned to my pool are any Pl's I use gone permenantly?

  ANSWER:  Any PL you use to help another player with return to you at the beginning of the next Turn.
  Your PL in armies is always considered to belong to you, regardless of where your armies are, or who is playing them.

  - - -    

  RHIALTO

  A funny thing happens, regarding those Black Brotherhood prisoners. 
  They're dead. Actually, that's an understatement. They're withered corpses, seemingly dead for centuries. Their souls are gone beyond all reaching. Resurrection, or even true resurrection is not an option. Neither is speak with dead. Whatever it was they wanted to tell you, you will never hear now. 
  And the worse thing is that the bodies seem to be smiling...

  ANSWER:  One thing the Black Brotherhood is really good at, is dying.
  They die so throughly that even their souls die.
  This is a boon, in that you cannot question them.
  It is a bane, for when you are dead like that, you are dead!

  - - -

  MAUDLIN

  Acererak and the Scarlet Brotherhood also experiment with the new substance... 

  Out of curiosity, a contingent of Scarlet Brothers dumps a large amount of it in the Jeklea Bay, just to see how it would react to water. 

  Edit - Did I understand correctly that everyone with 10th level magic can just melt the red metal off the backs of their opponents in battle, thereby dissolving said opponents as well? That's a net advantage of +3/+4 to those with 10th level magic then  
  Edit edit - An extra 500 PL of Angels just joined the good guys? Twitch.

  ANSWERS:

  You drop a large amount of the Red Goo into Jeklea Bay, eh?
  That is playing with matches, in a room full of dynamite, in this case.  There is a lot of power in that Red Goo.

  There is a massive explosion, and water geysers hundreds of feet into the air.
  Then, the whole region of water turns black, then red.
  After a period of many hours, the water ... slowly ... returns to normal.        

  I never said anything about 10th level magic being able to melt the Red Armor off the backs of anyone.
  What I said was:  10th level magic will allow you to turn red steel and anything made out of it, back into Red Goo, within limits.
  I said that 10th level magic could destroy Red Goo, in very limited quantities.
  9th level magic and below can only destroy very tiny amounts of Red Goo, on a spell by spell basis, and the dangers to the caster are high.

  I never said 500 PL of Angels joined the IR.

  The ANGELS are not becoming involved - even Alzem does not run them.  I reserve that right as Moderator in this case.

  The Solars, Planetars, and Deva (all three types) are being played by Alzem.

  The Angels of the Seventh Heaven do not come at anyone's beck and call, nor do they operate according to military tactics, nor do they operate according to any regular form of thinking.
  They are Angels, and they transcend mortal thinking, and mortal ways.
  They cannot intervene in this IR unless the war goes into Realmspace itself, and THEN they will only become involved if certain, special conditions are met.                                                                 

  It is true that you have a new 500 PL force of Torilians to deal with, in addition to Forrester's.
  But it is also true that Vecna is about to wake up a 300 PL force with an attack/defense of 6/6 to fight, he hopes, these Torilians.

  - - -

  FORRESTER

  Vecna the immortal? 

  Question -- precisely what good does it do to kill Vecna? 

  He was just killed, and somehow, miraculously, he's back to normal (pretty much instantaneously) and causing trouble. Just because of the phyactery. 
  Is he at least weak for awhile? Does he take some time to come back? 
  Or is all that killing Vecna does is send him back to the Shade for a day? 
  Just curious. 

  ANSWER:

  I intended Vecna to be a pain in the rear.
  I intended Vecna as a person everyone could, and would, hate.
  I want you to hate Vecna;  he is a truly hatable being.  He is probably the single most evil being on Oerth, and I have the dubious honor of playing this horrific NPC.

  You cannot kill a lich by killing his body.
  Even a normal lich would recover in a few weeks from such a death, regaining energy from his phylactery.
  Vecna is not a normal lich.
  Vecna is not even an ultralich like Acererak or Larloch.
  Vecna is the greatest lich who ever existed on Oerth.

  Vecna recovered within hours of his physical form being destroyed.
  Vecna is dangerously close to being a God, but he is not a God;  he can be killed permanently.

  You can kill Vecna even before the beginning of Turn 4 (but not before he awakens the City of the Gods, which he did immediately after his statement Let The Fun Begin.)
  All you have to do is cut a deal with Lord Melkor, and have the phylactery handed over to Forrester.
  Then destroy the phylactery.  And Vecna is instantly and irrevocably dead.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Alyx

The wind whips around a silent figure, sending his crimson cloak waving.  He is kneeling, waiting, watching.  His green eyes steadily flicker as he turns his head slowly from the southwest to the east.

From the southwest a red hand stretches over the world.  A foul enveloping taint emanates from that place with cruel intensity.  All Oerth seems to tremble from that taint.  The sun is struck in the very sky.  The ground moans in pain.  Red ooze creeps forth from dark pools of bloodlike liquid.  The red elf favors that crimson colour, but this approach is defilement twice over to him.  Red means danger and death, is that not enough?  Why now taint, as well?

Then from the east approaches a different taint.  Here the light is met by an opposing cloud of floating darkness.  Light is overborne by an evil blackness, a much more tangible taint that is nonetheless subtle enough to accomplish what it desires.  And oh yes, the shadow is indeed alive.  The red elf is not fooled.  This shadow is not satisfied by peace.  It would not survive in a land without war.  It only wishes to kill, to torture, to attack.

"How can this end?"  He whispers softly, a silent proclamation of doom.  When one is surrounded by shadow and taint, by failed dreams, by fallen comrades and evil tidings, hope seems lost; or at least far away.  What can one do to fight the invincible darkness, the inexorable defilement, when all the earth itself seems to fight with them against you?

Then the red elf stands, his left hand flourishing with a habitual twist that he takes comfort in.  A blade springs into his crimson glove out of nothing, a blade tinged in a soft glow of ruby and scarlet.  He stands tall once again.  His mind forces unwelcome thoughts into an unconscious box.  He speaks strongly into the open, still clear air about him.  “If we do not win, we can at least stop the tide from flowing, if only for a time.  Such is our fate before, and such is our fate now, and my hope is that our future fate will also remain thus.”

With those words, he turns to the west.

When one’s fingers are to be used to plug a broken dike, it is best to bring an army to aid you in the effort.  And to the west was that army.  

The nations of Celestial and Nippon led the center, endless rows of dedicated swordsmen and peerless lancers on horse after horse.  These horses were chargers, trained to flinch never in the face of combat and against the mightiest of spells.  With this physical force came another one of monks, clerics and wizards, dedicated forces that trained daily against one another in mock duels.

On the left wing was another force, a legion of elves from Varnaith, borne over the seas in defense of another nation.  Every man and woman in that army fought as a unit.  The hierarchy of command was clear and yet flexible if needed.  This army knew order and embraced it even amid the heat and flurry of battle.
On the right wing came another force, the mariner elves of the Lendores.  They had seen much action in this war, be it on the water against their natural enemies or in the black swamp in a desperate flurry of slashing cutlasses and knives.  They were veterans now, they had learnt how to fight on land the hard way.  Each soldier was a warrior trained to attack fiercely and to finish any opposition.

But it was in the vanguard that the heart of the army came.

The forces of Celene marched solemnly through the remains of their nation, grim fighters in battered armour that nonetheless still held.  They marched with very little sound.  Something inside them had been destroyed – each had lost a home, a family, and friends – and that had scraped away their soft exterior, leaving only a rock inside.  As the sword is forged on fire, the hearts of the olves had been forged for battle.  They did not want blood, did not care for hate, and did not yearn for revenge.  What they wanted was to fight, to die if they could, and in doing so strike a blow to shake the world.

The red elf stood now on the crest of a silent hill, looking at this force.  He had forged these separate and disparate peoples together, long ago.  Now it had led to this, a force that would have outnumbered and outfought any other in the days of the Greyhawk wars.  Now, after recent events, it was not so imposing a force.  But it was, perhaps, enough.

“If one is doomed to die and fade into the night, perhaps it is best to do so with a song.”

With these words, the red elf turned to solidly face the east.  The shades would not remain content with what they had.  And when evil moved to strike, the forces of the sun would burn away whatever darkness attacked it.  Or die trying.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ALZEM MUST READ THIS POST*

TO EVERYONE IN THE IR:

  Alzem was a major player in the 2nd IR, which took place entirely in Realmspace (and mostly on Toril.)
  Alzem founded Hope Isle, a refuge from the war ravaging Toril for the people of that world.
  Hope Isle went on to become a powerful nation all of it's own, independent of the Technomancy and other great powers of the 2nd IR.
  The Angels came, and blessed Hope Isle, and lent their protection to it.

  Hope Isle remained independent when everyone else joined the United Commonwealth of Toril, and remains independent to this day.

  Hope Isle has 5,000 PL in force, but 4,000 of that is in Angels from the Seventh Heaven, and they do as they will, and follow only their own internal morality.
  They protect and defend Hope Isle, but they do not generally otherwise involve themselves on Toril.
  Even on Hope Isle, they are rarely seen.
  There aren't actually very many of them:  only a few hundred at the most.
  That few hundred, is more than enough.  Enough to give Hope Isle that 4,000 PL.

  Hope Isle's remaining 1,000 PL comes from it's understanding of Toril's superscience and high powered magic.  
  It's Solars, Planetars, and Deva.  
  It's valiant and noble people.

  As with Forrester, they cannot bring their superscience and great magic to Oerth, for magic and science work differently on Oerth than on Toril.
  Thus, Alzem's PL is halved, to 500 PL.
  That is the total PL he can bring to bear in this IR.

  But that is not the point of this article.
  That is background information for you.
  I need a crucial piece of background information relayed to Alzem.

  Alzem has NOT read the Sending of the Wanderer.
  It is crucially important that he do so.
  Alzem, after all, is playing a Torilian Power, a Torilian Power of strongly good alignment and lofty ideals, of enlightenment (and indeed, Hope Isle is a paradise for it's people.)
  The Wanderer does not see it that way, and Alzem has not heard his pitiless slandering of the Torilians that began this IR, and the war that has ensued since.

  I, therefore, will copy the Sending of the Wanderer, and place it, IN TOTAL, on this post.

  I request that you e-mail Alzem, tell him the Sending of the Wanderer is vital reading for him, and that it is here, on this post, in this thread.
  I request this.  Please do this for me, if you would, folks.
  Alzem, if you are reading this, brace yourself.

  Brace yourself.

  You will NOT LIKE what the Wanderer had to say about Toril (Hope Isle, or anyone else) !!!

  Here follows the Sending of the Wanderer:

  - - -


  THE SENDING OF THE WANDERER 

                                  Note - the Sending of the Wanderer is rather disgusting and offensive In Character, and was
                                  meant to be so ... In Character. 
                                  NOT Out of Character. The Sending has no OOC implications or messages of any sort. 

                                  - - - 

                                  40 years have passed since the Greyhawk Wars ended. 
                                  40 years of peace. 
                                  Peace fought hard for, hard won, and well deserved. 
                                  A time of respite, a time of rebuilding, a time of growing prosperity and hope for everyone. 

                                  War looms again now, however - a war more terrible than the Greyhawk Wars ever were, and
                                  the general population of Oerth is in despair, and they cower and hide, hoping to escape the
                                  coming storm. 

                                  A magical sending comes to the people of Oerth. 
                                  This magical sending conveys both sound and sight, a series of images with vocal
                                  accompanyment that goes on for some time. 
                                  Every sentient being on Oerth, from the semi-intelligent gray ooze to the supra-genius gold
                                  dragons, and all between, receives this sending. 
                                  Every sentient being in Greyspace receives this sending. 
                                  The Sending is heard by the Torilian Border Guard. 
                                  The Sending is heard in the Border Ethereal where it touches Oerth and Greyspace. 
                                  The Sending is heard near Gates in Sigil that lead to Oerth or Greyspace. 

                                  Vecna alone does not hear the Sending, for he has not arrived in the Present yet (he will
                                  arrive within a few hours of the Sending, though, and from his magic learn about it, and
                                  everything said or shown in it.) 

                                  Nobody knows who made the sending. 
                                  Many think it is the mysterious Wanderer (see the Ivid the Undying internet supplement.) 

                                  Nobody knows for sure, but all receive the sending, in sight and sound, from beginning to
                                  end, and all clearly understand everything shown and said. 


                                  - - - 


                                  Everything shown and said in the Sending, happened. 
                                  The Wanderer is showing things that actually happened (in the first two IRs) and things
                                  actually said (in the first two IRs.) 

                                  In Character, spells like Detect Lie, Augury, Divination, Commune, Limited Wish, Wish, and
                                  Miracle will all reveal that everything shown is the truth. 
                                  Anyone travelling to the Outer Planes, to discuss the Sending with their dieties, or their
                                  Proxies, or the Planars, or attempting Contact Other Plane, finds that the Sending is
                                  showing truth. 

                                  The spells and visits show the Sending depicts the truth and no falsehood. 
                                  However, the spells and visits also show that the Sending is not the whole truth, nor is it
                                  necessarily a truthful depiction of the truth. 

                                  Here is what is heard and seen: 
                                  The voice of an elderly man, frail and spectral, is heard ((given in parenthesis below)) 

                                  - - - 

                                  (There was once a land like ours, called Faerun.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  The image of that land appears. There are the mountain ranges, snow capped and mighty. 
                                  There are the fields, castles tall amongst them, manor homes and peasant homes
                                  sprinkled throughout. 
                                  There are the forests, green and verdent, from the tall boreal forests of Luruar to the lush
                                  tropical rainforests of Chult. 
                                  There are the cities: mighty Waterdeep, noble Silverymoon, proud Zhentil Keep, menacing
                                  Mulmaster, Calimport in all it’s sprawl, Candlekeep with it’s endless libraries, and many
                                  more. 
                                  Like the Flanaess, there are the scars of wars and magic ... the High Moor is bleak and
                                  barren, the desert of Anarouch shimmers in the heat. 
                                  Like the Flanaess, there are places of mystery and wonder. The Halls of Eveningstar, the
                                  Star Mounds, Ironfang Keep, the mysterious magehalls of Nimbral, the buried wonders of
                                  Raurin. 
                                  Like the Flanaess, there are places of great beauty: Evermeet, a green and shining island of
                                  wonder in the middle of the blue sea, the stately grace of the islands of the Moonshaes,
                                  rising in green covered cliffs out of the froth, the grandeur of the Great Rift, the glittering
                                  caverns of Mithril Hall. 
                                  The elves of this land are like the elves of Oerth, pretty much; some are blue and some are
                                  gold, and some are even green, but they are all elves. The dwarves are like those of Oerth,
                                  noble and strong and stout. The gnomes are the same, short and clever and darkly
                                  humorous. The halflings are similar; some are peaceful gardeners, and some are lonely
                                  foresters, but all are reasonably non-violent. 
                                  Except for the altered geography, and the fact that there are more mages in this land, and
                                  they are slightly stronger than the mages of Oerth, this might well be the Flanaess. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (The people of this land, choose to walk a path that diverged from wisdom and the Light.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  Images appear, in order, one by one. 

                                  A stately old inn is seen, probably over a hundred years old. It is made of wood, it is
                                  aesthetically beautiful, the price is fair, the service excellent, and the food superb. 
                                  But now a large number of people are converging on the inn, and with picks and axes they
                                  are chopping it down, reducing it to kindling, and hauling off the remains. 
                                  And with the inn goes all the trees and shrugs around it, all hewed down and carted away. 
                                  An ugly building, 3 stories high, made out of dinghy stone, is put up in it’s place. 
                                  The new owner, a gnome, looks it up and down, smiles and nods: ‘This is progress. We will
                                  make much more money now.’ 

                                  A pleasant country village is seen, with a scattering of homes, churches to various dieities,
                                  the general store, the blacksmith, the cobbler, the bakery, everything. 
                                  But they are tearing it all down, and people are being evicted from their homes by force. 
                                  Again, all the buildings are demolished, and all the trees and shrugs hewed away, and
                                  everything carted off. 
                                  In the place of the town rises a set of what look like tall stone block buildings (apartment
                                  tenements), and a new industrial center rises at the center of town, ugly and black, filled
                                  with odd and nonsensical looking pipes, beams, wheels, and long tall stacks. 
                                  The people are made to live in these stone buildings. They do not look happy. 
                                  Now, smoke begins to rise out of the tall stacks at an incredible rate. It very quickly changes
                                  the color of the sky to a murky blue, and the fumes cause people to gag, to cough, to hold
                                  their hands over their mouths as they hurry to and fro. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (They chose to walk a crooked path, a path that went wrong, terribly wrong.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  The same town, but now it is a city. 
                                  There is not a tree or bush in sight. 
                                  There are endless rows of tenements, hundreds of them, filling the entire vision, no
                                  countryside to be seen at all. 
                                  Gigantic buildings tower over the tenements, but these are not churches; they are great
                                  buildings of iron and stone, and an awful sound comes from them. 
                                  The sound of bellows, of steam, of hammers, of chains, of some unholy uproar, as if all the
                                  demons were loose and on the warpath. 
                                  The people in the narrow, grimy streets are rushing to and fro like a hoard of demons were
                                  coming for them; pushing through each other in an incredible jam, beggars and the
                                  destitute and the homeless evident at every corner, being splashed by the filthy slime
                                  thrown from the streets as the passerbys step in the murky water. 
                                  From the great tall cyclindrical towers are coming multiple plumes of smoke - so much
                                  smoke it seems like a forest fire is in progress. No amount of wood could produce that much
                                  smoke unless whole forests ARE being cleared to produce it. 
                                  The sky is a sickly yellow brown color, and the sunlight coming through the smoke is weak
                                  and reddish. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (The people of Faerun went wrong. As they continued walking their new path, reason and
                                  care were discarded on the grass.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  A large gathering of gnomes, bald men and women in red robes, men and women wearing
                                  black garments adorned with the symbols of a skull or other ghastly markings, and many
                                  others are congregated around a table. 
                                  A conversation is in progress: 

                                  ‘We have perfected Permanency, and now it can be cast without any penalty to the wielder’ 
                                  ‘Yes, but will it take on items?’ 
                                  ‘Indeed, for we have modified it so that it will cover most spells, and most items.’ 
                                  ‘We can create magical items on an assembly line.’ 
                                  ‘Show us some of these items.’ 

                                  ‘Here is an arquebus (the device) that fires three times as fast as a normal arquebus, it
                                  never misfires, and it is twice as accurate.’ 
                                  ‘Here is a cannon (the device is shown) that loads itself, and we are working on making
                                  Bolts of Holding for the ammunition.’ 
                                  ‘Here is a device that will propel a ship through water without sails, employing steam, and its
                                  steel blades won’t break from any normal cause’ 

                                  But now one of the gnomes steps forward, and presents a flask of greek fire. 

                                  ‘When this is thrown, it will burst with 10 fold effect, and nothing will put out the fire until the
                                  oil itself has burned out!’ 

                                  - - - 

                                  (Walking their path, they abandoned the care and caution of magecraft. They abandoned
                                  the responsibility of power. They chose to turn a blind eye to consequences. Only power
                                  mattered, and that was pursued ruthlessly.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  The forests are being hacked down, trees falling, crashing, thundering to the ground. 
                                  The new and horrible sound, the sound of chainsaws, is heard, and the forest is being
                                  destroyed at an appalling rate, an incredible rate. 
                                  Two iron or steel rails have been laid through the cleared area, and a gigantic machine is
                                  sitting on the rails, or a series of gigantic machines. The logs are being laid upon them,
                                  piled high, until thousands of trees are laid on the train, for train it is, and the engine roars
                                  to life, and with black puffs slowly accelerates, pulling the massive assemblage of logs and
                                  steel vehicles away, with a noise like steadily rising thunder. 

                                  Some of the trees that were cut are not hewed apart, but instead stripped in mills - strange
                                  mills filled with the deafening scream of magical saws, and then placed straight up. 
                                  Long rows of these naked posts are set up, then wires - made of some unknown substance
                                  - are hung from them, again and again, and more and more posts go up, and more wires,
                                  until they seem to block out the sky. 
                                  A bird lands on one of the wires, then contacts a second wire. With a flash like lightning, the
                                  bird is incinerated. Grumbling gnomes are seen climbing up and working on the wires with
                                  devices that are unrecognizable. 
                                  They kick the corpse of the bird into the nearby river, which is murky and has a strange
                                  sickly smell to it. 

                                  The view pulls back, and it can be seen that the devastation to the forests is far and wide,
                                  and everywhere these steel beams have been placed over the ground, and the poles and
                                  wires are everywhere. 
                                  All the quaintly old towns and villages are vanishing, and vast cities are springing up. 
                                  Cities where the air is so toxic men and women and children die from breathing it, people
                                  are made to live stacked up 10 stories high, 5 to a room, where beggars and the destitute
                                  rot in the narrow streets, and where endless vast factories, forbiddening, black, pour endless
                                  amounts of smoke into the atmosphere, filling the whole sky with a black pall. 
                                  The rivers are poisoned, and those who fall in come out sick, and they die, or must be
                                  magically healed ... but magical healing is still as rare as ever, and the clergy are raking in
                                  the money more than the new bankers or stock brokers are, shouting and yelling and
                                  brandishing slips of paper in a meaningless (and endless) cacophony of sound. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (Some among them had never chosen to walk the crooked path, and had retained wisdom
                                  and reason. They gave battle to the gnomes and technomancers, fought to keep them from
                                  making Faerun over as they pleased.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  The druids are gathered in conclave in the sacred grove. 
                                  Next, they are seen in the blackish pits of the machines, the factories, throwing their magic,
                                  wrecking the machines, stopping the smoke from billowing out into the sky, stopping the
                                  poisons from flowing into the rivers. 
                                  The sacred grove appears again. Into said grove march figures sheathed in armor, head to
                                  toe. The armor is strange; the figures look like they are covered in giant shells. Each figure
                                  is carrying a long tube that spits fire: fire that melts rock, and devours trees and shrubs,
                                  burning them quickly to cinders. 
                                  The grove burns, wails of protest by the dryads as they die unavailing them, for those who
                                  are attacking are without pity or remorse. 

                                  The image of a court appears. The gnomes are the judges, and the jury. 
                                  And the executioners, and the druids, men and women, are taken out and hung, by the
                                  hundreds, their bodies left to rot in the poisoned sunlight. 

                                  Wizards with red robes shoot blazing beams of light, whether magic or technology is
                                  unknown, and those beams cut down trees in a flash, like they’d been struck by lightning. 
                                  Mile after mile of forest is destroyed, then fireballs and thousands of the new greek oil
                                  explosives are thrown in, incinerating all. 
                                  The screams of the dying druids are matched by the screams of dying animals, birds, and
                                  the Faerie, trapped and unable to flee the firestorm. 

                                  The scene of a dungeon. Druid women hang in rows. With great glee, the men and women
                                  who are their jailors, wearing the hideous skull symbol seen earlier, begin their work of
                                  torture, ultimately multilating the victims beyond recognition. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (Drunk with power, victorious over the peoples and forces of reason, they chose to willfully
                                  abuse the very magic that had made them strong, and to hand the secrets of its power over
                                  to those who should never have been allowed to even know of such things.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  A man and a gnome are sitting, facing the hideous visage of a great orc, and a small
                                  grinning kobold. 
                                  The man speaks: 

                                  ‘This is the new gatling gun, with Permanency and Haste, and with bullets augmented with
                                  explosive magic.’ 
                                  ‘Here is the secret of mass producing the new rifle. With this weapon, you can kill your
                                  opponents at thousands of yards, and their arrows cannot touch you.’ 
                                  ‘Here is how you build a factory to mass produce weapons of war ...’ 

                                  He hands the weapons to the orc and kobold, and shows them extensive schematics. 

                                  ‘Here is how to make Permanency effective over and over, without cost to yourself.’ 
                                  ‘Here are the secrets of magic, which have been wrongfully withheld from you.’ 
                                  ‘Here is how to cast high powered spells.’ 
                                  ‘Here is how to combine magic with science.’ 

                                  A new image appears. It is like a Nibelungen cavern, for it is full of the den and uproar
                                  those dwarves would make. 
                                  But it is kobolds who are making this den, as they work in the hellish uproar of a great
                                  underground war factory. Magical blades, magical bullets, magic firearms, magical armor,
                                  and a number of unrecognizable oddities are all being made, while kobolds gloat over
                                  them, grin over them, and peer over schematics. 
                                  The scene shifts, and now an orcish city is seen. It is worse than the human cities ... they
                                  didn’t even bother to build tenements for their workers, and most live in huts. 
                                  But their factories tower into the sky, unleashing ungodly torrents of smoke, and from those
                                  factories come great vehicles mounted on the twin rails, and huge versions of the arquebus,
                                  over 10 feet long, are sitting on them. The orcs jump and howl with glee as their first
                                  magical artillery rolls out the door. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (Those that should have stopped them, failed in their duties. And when the illithid, aroused
                                  by the turmoil Above, choose to make themselves masters of the Underdark, nobody even
                                  bothered to look for the danger until it was upon them, and they were slaughtered.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  The Chosen of Mystra sits in her dressing room, peering at herself in the mirror. She looks
                                  gaunt and sad, and is holding a sheath of papers. 
                                  On those papers, is a long list, the list of druids and elves slain by the gnomes and humans
                                  of the Technomancy, as it now calls itself, and by the new and greatly feared Humanoid
                                  Alliance. 
                                  She shakes her head, and says: ‘We must not interfere. We must allow the world to make
                                  it’s own choices, for good or evil. We shall not stop this thing.’ 

                                  The scene flashes to a drow city 2 miles below her. 
                                  The drow are being slaughtered, the mind flayers (illithid) are blasting them, incinerating
                                  them, blowing their brains out, devouring those they can catch. 
                                  Soon all the drow city is in ruins, and the last survivors are rounded up by the illithid, and
                                  march off as mindless automatons under illithid mental domination. 

                                  The great House of Baenre falls, and Narbondel breaks in half and falls, shattering, shards
                                  flying everywhere. Menzoberranzan is whelmed by the illithid. 
                                  Blingdenstone, the home of the Svirfneblin, lays silent and empty, no remaining life in the
                                  ruins, every last gnome carried off to the illithid cities. 
                                  The priestesses of Ghaunadaur fall to illithid mental power, and their servants, the puddings
                                  and oozes, halt, and acknowledge the overlordship of their new masters, the illithid,
                                  supreme rulers of the Underdark. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (Their path led to the ruin and multilation of Faerun. In that ruin, even those peoples of
                                  reason and lore were pulled down into folly and darkness. Amongst the technomancers who
                                  had perpetrated this wreckage, no act of madness was now beyond their scope of thought.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  The dwarf king roars in anger: ‘The elves started this trouble. I want Queen Amlaruil of
                                  Evermeet and all her mages brought here so they can be tried, properly found guilty, then
                                  drawn and quartered! Do you hear me?! 
                                  The elven emissary gasps, and states: ‘That is not reasonable, m’lord. The elves are
                                  victims of this war also.’ 
                                  The king glares. ‘Bring me the Queen, or face the wrath of the dwarves!’ 
                                  The elven emissary looks offended, and says ‘I shall depart now, and come back when you
                                  will be courteous and have thought upon the matter, and realized that what you ask is
                                  impossible and unjust.’ 
                                  The dwarven king jumps to his feet in anger, points at the emissary, and states ‘I want him
                                  taken, chained up, and given 50 lashes. I want it done now.’ 
                                  The elven emissary looks horrified and shocked. ‘I am a diplomat. Have the dwarves chosen
                                  to throw aside all diplomacy??’ 
                                  The dwarven king roars ‘Make it a hundred lashes, and to the bone. If he starts to die, heal
                                  him! Then throw him out the front gate to rot!’ 

                                  The flogging is carried out, the dwarves grim and strangely eager to the task, and the
                                  screams are deafening. What is left of the elf is tossed outside the Gates, which then slam
                                  shut. 

                                  In the deeps of some great building, beings sit around a table. 
                                  One is a human, one is an orc, and one is ... a horned devil. 

                                  The human smiles and speaks ‘We welcome the alliance with our new friends, the orcs and
                                  the kobolds, and we embrace all the humanoids. May they be ever welcome in our lands
                                  and our cities.’ 
                                  ‘With them shall we share all our magic, and all our science, and they shall come into their
                                  own.’ 
                                  The orc speaks up ‘We welcome the friendship of the Technomancy, and we shall work with
                                  you to destroy the elves forever, exterminate them utterly from the planet, and drive all of
                                  our common foes from Toril.’ 
                                  The human looks at the horned devil and smiles again, and says ‘With our Pact, the might
                                  of the Fiends is with us, and they shall overcome your elves, and any who dare oppose you.’

                                  The horned devil, just smiles, and says nothing. 

                                  Another dark place, probably a cave. A demon is there, speaking with shadowy figures. 
                                  One of them speaks ‘With demonic aid, we shall carve our own place out in this world, and
                                  destroy all those who oppose us.’ 
                                  The demon speaks ‘Just give me and mine fresh blood, the blood of innocents and children,
                                  and we shall be as a destroying wave upon your foes.’ 
                                  The shadowy figure grins, and says ‘We have children aplenty and to spare. For the
                                  demons, nothing is too much to ask for, and nothing is to much to give.’ 
                                  The shadowy figure is seen holding out one of the new machine guns to the demon, the
                                  machine gun glowing bright green with immense magical power. The demon takes it, eyes it
                                  speculatively, then blows the far side of the cavern to pieces with it. The demon seems very
                                  pleased. 
                                  The shadowy figure comments ‘We have thousands like that, and even better weapons,
                                  which shall be put at your disposal at once.’ 
                                  The demon smiles ... 

                                  In Evereska, the ancient crystalline buildings are shattering, crumbling. 
                                  Great machines, glowing green with Protection from Normal Weapons and Protection from
                                  Magical Weapons, Stoneskin and Resist Fire, with Hasted tracks instead of wheels, aim huge
                                  barrels at the buildings, and massive explosions herald each new round of tank fire. 
                                  Figures in glowing green armor, which appears to be weightless - they are moving like it is
                                  weightless - are pointing glowing firearms of every kind at the elves, and an endless rain of
                                  multicolored destruction is flying into the defenders. 
                                  The elves are massacred. Blown to pieces, body parts strewn over the shattered
                                  cobblestones. More buildings crumble, elven archers, men and women, crushed as they fall
                                  with the structures. 
                                  Overhead flies an evil dragon, grinning and firing gouts of acid that melt buildings and elves
                                  alike, and with each strike those on the ground cheer. 

                                  When the battle is over, they doff their helmets, and the hideous visages of orcs, bugbears,
                                  kobolds, gnolls, every kind of humanoid in some unholy harmony, are seen. 
                                  With glee they clap each other, like old war buddies, and they prepare for the victory feast. 
                                  The elves, are the feast. 
                                  By the hundreds, elven corpses of men, women, and children, adorn the spits, while kobolds
                                  turn them grinning, and bugbears add seasoning, and orc chefs preside over great ovens,
                                  their knives flashing as they prepare special dinners for the guests. 

                                  Into the camp comes walking a large group of humans, carrying the ensignia of the
                                  Technomancy. 
                                  Cheers, roars, and shouts of greeting, and clapping, is heard from every corner as these
                                  allies of the Humanoids take their places at the seats of honor, and join in the dining with
                                  the humanoids. 
                                  As the food is wolfed down, and the ale flows, the human leader and the leader of the
                                  humanoids, a great orc, raise their glasses, and toast each other, and another great cheer
                                  erupts from all sides. 

                                  The last charred ruins of Evereska are blasted into rubble, dissolved in acid, and the ground
                                  itself is erased of all vegetation and any sign that anything ever lived there. 
                                  The blood of the elves, sinks deep into the earth, and the bedrock groans in pain, and if
                                  one listens carefully, weeping can be heard ... the very earth is weeping, as the elven blood
                                  saturates it. 

                                  In Leuthilspar, still untouched, it’s tall spires touching the sky, the elves hail their friends
                                  the Faerie. 
                                  Pixies, sprites, grigs, sylphs, compliment the main body of the sidhe who have come to
                                  stand beside their mortal brethren, while the more powerful nymphs, and the unearthly
                                  beautiful eladrin stand to one side. 
                                  The elven Queen, Amlaruil, raises her hand, and speaks ‘We shall endure, the magic will
                                  endure, and we will not fail our trust to the world.’ 

                                  - - - 

                                  (Queen Amlaruil spoke falsely, and she failed utterly in the trust placed on her. For she
                                  joined her people, united them as one, with the very humanoids who had massacred and
                                  devoured her kindred. 
                                  Ultimately defeated and broken by the wars and the new order in which no place could
                                  possibly exist for them, the Faerie departed.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  The Faerie. But they are leaving. Pearly gates open, the Faerie step through, and the Gates
                                  close behind them ... forever. 
                                  By the hundreds, by the thousands, the Faerie, many mourning and weeping, are leaving. 
                                  The very lifeblood of the world is stricken, the Weave falters, the forests are permanently
                                  less verdant and green, the power of life is forever diminished. 

                                  The elves of Evermeet ... but now they are in underground caverns, cavorting and dancing
                                  and feasting as elves do ... with their new friends the orcs, gnolls, bugbears, kobolds, and
                                  all the others. 
                                  The daughter of Queen Amlaruil, beautiful and radiant, kneels before the great orc king,
                                  and kisses him on the feet. Then he sweeps her up in his arms and kisses her deeply, his
                                  body pressed to hers. 
                                  With a cheer and a roar, dozens of others do the same. 
                                  Bugbears sweep up elven women in their arms, elven women clasp kobolds lovingly, elven
                                  and humanoid faces stare at each other lovingly, and there is comradery and merriment ...
                                  and many children. 
                                  Children. 
                                  Half elf half orc. Half elf half bugbear. Half elf half kobold. One third elf one third orc one
                                  third kobold. One quarter orc one quarter goblin one quarter flind one quarter ogre. 
                                  A great dance begins, as elves and humanoids swing their partners around in glee, and the
                                  orc king sits with his elven concubine in his arms (she is totally naked, along with three
                                  quarters of the crowd), fondling her, while she grins and giggles. 

                                  Over all are two statues. One is of Father Grumsh, the Wise Old Sage, venerated by all
                                  elves and humanoids, and Mother Sehanine, the Mysterious, who all humanoids and elves
                                  venerate for magic and psionics. 
                                  Well, actually - only a few venerate these two. Most of the elves and humanoids abandoned
                                  their respective religions long ago. 

                                  The temples of the Seldarine lay silent and empty. They were not laid to rest with care, but
                                  were looted and ransacked, and the sacred shrines defiled. 
                                  More importantly, it was the elves who did this. 
                                  Elven swords hacked down the statue of Corellon, even arrows are embedded in the great
                                  murals, and elven swear words and curses are written on the walls and the shattered altars. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (In the new world the gnomes and technomancers had created, depravity became the norm)


                                  - - - 

                                  A great cathedral, complete with stained glass windows, looms all about. 
                                  The sunlight shines down upon the congregation. 
                                  The congregation, is having an orgy. 
                                  But this is not just any orgy; this is an orgy of the Church of Toril. 

                                  Mind flayers are using their tentacles to pleasure women. Beholders are being stroked along
                                  the eyestalks by loving dwarven hands, even as the Beholders kiss each other and those on
                                  the floor, licking with their long tongues. 
                                  Kender giggle in the background, stealing everything as they move through the crowd,
                                  pointing out (as if it needed pointing out) in eloquent detail each new scene they witness. 
                                  Several ogres are present, wearing girdles of giant strength. They are quite popular. 
                                  Even more popular are the half reptilian Yuan-Tin, with their long snake-like tongues that
                                  give a new definition to the words french kissing. 
                                  An aboleth is present, and is serving as a carpet for two lovers, who are busy with each other
                                  even as the aboleth fondles them with it’s many tentacles. 
                                  It would appear several undead are present - their cold embrace is a novelty to the living,
                                  and spectral figures merge with the warm, living ones. 
                                  Even a few skeletons are present, drawing their long bony hands up and down the backs of
                                  those present, sending delicious tingles up and down the spines of men and women. 

                                  Meanwhile, the high priests and priestesses are having a private romp of their own. 
                                  A human woman wraps herself in magically altered Grey Ooze, and as it pours into her
                                  mouth and other places she convulses with pleasure (breathing apparently is optional), and
                                  it would seem the Ooze itself is radiating a sense of delight of it’s own. 
                                  The halfling woman prefers the Black Pudding. Its thousands of tiny microscopic mouths are
                                  giving her thousands of tiny nibbles, from head to toe, like a thousand kisses on her flesh,
                                  and she croons with the joy of it. 
                                  The elven woman yonder prefers the classic, high style version: the Ochre Jelly. As it pours
                                  into her every orifice, she cries out in delight, trying to wrap her arms around it as it encases
                                  her in it’s gooey substance. 
                                  Men, women, slimes, jellies, and oozes all meld with each other, merge with each other in
                                  joyous passion. 
                                  Of course, the succubi and even a few erinye are present, with all that entails, and they are
                                  a definite hit with the men ... and the women. 
                                  Cries of passion and cries of pain compete with each other for dominance in the air, which is
                                  thick with reddish incense; powerful aphrodasiacs working upon the lungs and minds of all in
                                  the room. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (Their society became strange beyond all strangeness.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  A new scene appears. Here is a drow city, dark and forbidding with it’s homes of stalactites
                                  and stalagmites, lit by sorcery. 
                                  A group of elves and drow face each other. Gold, silver, green, and dark elves. 
                                  One elf, a silver, smiles, and he gestures, and changes into a female silver elf, and all the
                                  elves applaud. 
                                  Then, apparently to outdo him, a gold elf gestures, and becomes a green elf male. 
                                  The green elf laughs, and becomes a gold elf female. 
                                  Then the silver elf smiles wickedly, and turns into a drow male, grinning wildly. 
                                  The gold elf snorts, and turns into a drow female. 
                                  One of the drow males, watching all this, smiles, and turns into a silver elf female. 
                                  Then one of the drow females, turns into a green elf male. 
                                  The elves continued to shift and change, cheering each new incarnation. 

                                  Over off to one side is a great pile of wreckage. There, the symbols of Corellon and
                                  Sehanine lay together with those of Lolth and Kiransalee. 
                                  All have been smashed and broken, trod underfoot, and desecrated, and it is obvious that
                                  all of the elves and drow took part in this. 

                                  Now, the elves, in all manner of form and sex - none of them their own race or sex -
                                  congregate together. Lips touch lips, and arms entwine around bodies. A new revel, a new
                                  orgy, is beginning ... 

                                  A beholder appears, terrifying with it’s 10 eyestalks. Known for their incredible self-pride,
                                  seeing themselves as the epidome of perfection, individual beholders are very antisocial
                                  even to their own kind, and look down on all other beings, except their masters the
                                  phaerimm. 
                                  However, this beholder is busy laughing and throwing beer steins with telekinesis at an orc.
                                  The orc is throwing beer steins back. Both are covered in ale, both are being laughed at by
                                  the entire room, and the town guard is rushing in and threatening them both with a stiff fine
                                  if they don’t quit. 
                                  Cowed and chastened, the beholder apologizes politely to the guard, eyes lowered, and
                                  even goes so far as to clean up the mess itself with its magic. 

                                  The gnome is standing at a pupit, giving a speech, in which he is explaining the basics of ...
                                  well, it is gibberish really (quantum physics). 
                                  An audience of learned sages, illithid, a number of phaerimm with beholder servants,
                                  humanoids, githyanki, and other assorted beings are present, listening. 
                                  When the diminuitive gnome is finished, they all stand and applaud him, even the
                                  phaerimm. 
                                  Now, you are inside the gnome’s head, hearing his thoughts, as he watches them applaud,
                                  and he is thinking ‘We have shown that we are superior to all of them, we gnomes, and they
                                  appreciate this now. About time.’ 
                                  You are now inside the head of one of the phaerimm, whose magic and genius is legendary.
                                  And it is thinking ‘It is a privilege to learn at the feet of he who holds the Seat of Academia.
                                  If only I could actually get to meet the distinguished professor, that would be very nice.’ 

                                  The next speaker is a kender. The kender, to a great ovation, takes the pupit (he climbs up
                                  on a high chair to reach the podium) and speaks: 
                                  ‘It is a great pleasure to be here today. I think you all are great, and I know you think we
                                  kender are great too’ 
                                  A big cheer from the crowd. 
                                  ‘I shall tell you the story of my Uncle Trapspringer, how he befriended the gully dwarves,
                                  and the adventures that befell them!’ 
                                  A kender speech, uninterrupted, then is heard for the next hour. Since the Sending to the
                                  people of Greyhawk does not allow for you to stop listening, or even to only half-listen, you
                                  are made to hear every word, every last one, with no chance to stop it, interrupt it, or escape
                                  from it. For those of you who know kender, I need say no more. For those of you who do
                                  not: within 10 minutes, you are desperate to shut the kender up. Within 20 minutes, you
                                  think you’re going to lose your mind if he doesn’t stop. In 30 minutes, you’d kill the kender
                                  to shut him up. In 60 minutes, by the time another speaker finally comes and takes his
                                  place, you’d kill yourself to shut him up. 
                                  But the crowd applauds and cheers wildly, and they mean it too. A standing ovation is given
                                  to the kender. 
                                  One of the dwarves, who seems a bit weary, is thinking something, and you hear his
                                  thoughts: 
                                  A law was passed. Harming or killing a kender means the offender is automatically
                                  sentenced to the Gentle Reeducation (where gentle, prolonged, maddening, and magical
                                  brainwashing is used to make you love all kender, to think of them as royalty.) Kender are
                                  above the law, outside the law. A kender could walk into your shop, steal everything - for
                                  those who do not know kender, they are all thieves - and your only legal recourse is to hope
                                  the authorities can locate your items and return them to you. 

                                  An aboleth, horrible and sickening in appearance, comes out of the sea, and a brace of
                                  kuo-toa with it. It is wearing a ring that magically levitates it’s amorphous mass, and
                                  enables it to survive in air. 
                                  As it and the kuo-toan walk and float down the street, the passbys nod with respect and
                                  even some awe, as if these beings were angelic, were worthy of respect, praise, and even
                                  worship. 
                                  You are taken inside their minds ... that is what they are thinking. 

                                  A spidery neogi is sitting atop it’s umber hulk servant, and having an argument with a
                                  commoner. 
                                  ‘I demand recompence for your incompetency’ demands the commoner. 
                                  ‘I did my best’ whispers the neogi, looking quite chastened. 
                                  ‘Well, it wasn’t good enough, and my property was damaged. So pay up, sir.’ 
                                  The neogi looks very embarrassed, and it whispers to it’s umber hulk servant ... who then
                                  opens a belt pouch and hands 5 pieces of paper to the commoner. 
                                  ‘That’s not enough. I think 10 is more like it’ growls the commoner. 
                                  ‘Oh come on, be reasonable’ protests the neogi. 
                                  ‘I want my money. I think that is very reasonable.’ says the commoner. 
                                  The chastened neogi orders his umber hulk servant to pay the commoner the full 10, and
                                  kneels (if a spidery thing could kneel) and apologies for it’s clumsiness. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (They had walked their path into unrecognizable strangeness. And they took Faerun, the
                                  whole of Toril, indeed the very firmament of reality around them, into that strangeness.
                                  From that strangeness, the world and it’s fundamental realities would never return.) 

                                  - - - 

                                  An image of the sky. It is not blue. It is green, a bright vivid green, through which the sun
                                  shines creating a light green halo. 
                                  And the sun itself is all wrong ... it is yellow and round, but great clouds and streamers of
                                  yellow, orange and red surround it, and have drifted away from it, until all the sky is
                                  dissected or blotted with multicolored hues of brightness. 
                                  Beneath this green sky is a green carpet. The carpet covers everything, without a break,
                                  right up to the mountains, right over the mountains, right to the mountain peaks. 
                                  You are now brought into the green carpet. 
                                  Pine trees are growing alongside palm trees. Cactus are growing aside swampgrass. The
                                  trees are growing in a riotous way that is not normal ... they are entwining their branches,
                                  but the shade is not killing the leaves ... the trunks of trees wrap around each other for
                                  hundreds of feet upward, even bend straight sideways, even bend until they are pointed
                                  DOWN, and still they are healthy and green. 
                                  The heat is choking, the humidity suffocating. It is probably 110 in the shade ... in that one
                                  respect the dense, impassive foliage is of some help ... and the heat index is around 140. 
                                  You suddenly realize it is like this every day, every year, without pause or letup. 
                                  Eternal, steaming, stinking, heat. Nor cool winds ever come here, no snow ever graces this
                                  landscape, no seasons exist anymore ... the balance of nature has been utterly overthrown.j

                                  You are now at the pole, and the sun is low and weak on the horizon, although it’s
                                  streamers light things up brightly enough. 
                                  Here too it is warm, and here too is the green carpet. Here too is the suffocating heat and
                                  humidity. 
                                  There is no place on Toril that is not like this, it would seem. 
                                  A great thunderstorm comes up, with hurricane force winds and torrents of rain. The great
                                  downdrafts momentarily ease the heat, but the rains come in a colossal deluge, and
                                  everything is flooded in seconds. 
                                  Within minutes flash flooding is in progress, and still the rain pours down, and the lightning
                                  flashes, thunder booms, and the wind blows. 
                                  The storm passes, and the sun comes out. The moisture starts evaporating, the flooding
                                  subsides gradually, and the air fills with steam. 
                                  It FILLS with steam, suffocating, awful, almost unbreathable, as the sun beats down on it,
                                  and the heat is now far worse than it was before. 

                                  The ruins of coastal cities show, their tallest spires rising out of the waters of the hot ocean. 
                                  No land is in sight, save maybe distant green mountains. 
                                  As one heads inland, the water of the ocean extends to the horizon. 
                                  All the land is drowned, the skeletal remains of forests sticking up out of it, the tops of hills
                                  almost grazing the surface. 
                                  Swamp grass and mangroves are everywhere, and a green slime covers the water. 
                                  At last, maybe a hundred miles inland from the drowned city, the new coastline appears on
                                  the horizon, drowned in it’s green carpet of jungle. 

                                  Even the air is wrong ... in some way that is difficult to figure out, but it is there, tangible to
                                  the senses. 

                                  - - - 

                                  (WAKE UP AND PAY ATTENTION. IS THIS WHAT YOU WANT FOR OERTH? IS IT? IS IT??!! 
                                  FOR EVEN NOW, THEY SECRETLY TRAIN THE GNOMES AND DWARVES OF THE LORTMILS IN
                                  THEIR WAYS, AND THOSE PEOPLE EAGERLY FOLLOW THEM. 
                                  LOOK!) 

                                  - - - 

                                  Images of the Lortmil Technocracy, until now totally shrouded in secrecy, appear. 
                                  Men and women from the world of Toril are instructing the gnomes, enabling them to make
                                  centuries of progress in decades. 
                                  Already, the firearms are piled in great stacks. 
                                  Already, the first machine guns are being eagerly tested. 
                                  A cave wall explodes as a great lumbering monstrosity emerges, with a long barrel sticking
                                  from it. The barrel end flashes and booms, fire flies through the air, and the far wall of the
                                  cave explodes, rocks raining down in an avanlanche. 
                                  Running on strange treads, the vehicle lumbers across the cave, and through the far end. 
                                  The machines of that other world, are now on Oerth. 

                                  There are great regions of fire and dust, where the roar of machinery is deafening. Dwarves
                                  and gnomes run about, tending the machines, while vast clouds of smoke arise. 
                                  Above the Lortmils, through vents in the mountains, that smoke is rising. 
                                  Already the sky is wrong. Already it has turned from blue to a cloudy yellow, the sunlike
                                  poisoned as it filters through the haze. 
                                  The trees on the mountain sides are all dead or dying, axphixiated by the poison in the air,
                                  and in the creeks that run down the hillsides, there are no longer any fish. 

                                  What was fulfilled to devastating fullness on Toril, has begun here on Oerth. 

                                  There is a chamber, and the men and women from that other world, Toril, are talking to the
                                  gnomes and dwarves. 
                                  One of them comments ‘The people of this world are savages. We will bring enlightenment
                                  to them, and make their world like ours.’ 
                                  A gnome replies ‘Aye. They are barbaric brutes, who know nothing but swordswinging and
                                  little spells. We will teach them better things.’ 
                                  A woman from Toril then comments ‘Their religions are as barbaric as they are. The Church
                                  of Toril shall become the Church of Oerth. We will forbid them from practicing these
                                  backwards practices.’ 
                                  Another man from Toril says ‘Actually, the Church of Mercy will become the great church
                                  here. Seeing what we do, they will flock to us, abandoning their warlike and cruel Gods.’ 
                                  A dwarf speaks up ‘What about their feuds, their wars, their little squabbling nation states?’ 
                                  The man comments ‘We will incorporate their nations into the Commonwealth. They will be
                                  made to submit. It is not a bad thing. Our laws and ways are better than theirs, and they will
                                  realize this after a time.’ 
                                  To which the woman comments ‘They should not be allowed to practice their primitive ways,
                                  and follow such idiotic and backward laws ... we will reform them, make them realize how
                                  much better our way is.’ 
                                  The dwarf chuckles ‘And if they will not listen?’ 
                                  The man speaks up ‘Then, we will have to use sterner measures, obviously.’ 
                                  Another man speaks up ‘That we will. They understand force, and only force, on this world.
                                  We will show them force beyond their wildest imaginings. They will heel, trust you me!’ 

                                  A lone voice speaks up ‘Don’t you think these people should be allowed to evolve in their
                                  own way? Don’t you think they might have a right to their ways, their religions, their
                                  cultures?’ 

                                  The answer comes ‘They are primitives. Their have no culture worth mentioning, much less
                                  respecting. They must be enlightened. What are you saying, sir? These people will thank us,
                                  in the end, for this!’ 


                                  The Wanderer ends his sending, with these words: 

                                  (We are the people of Oerth. 
                                  I cannot choose for you, but I choose for myself. And I choose to deny these Torilians and
                                  their ways. I choose to not heed their words and advise. 
                                  They come in arms against us. I will arm myself, and I will fight. I will not submit to them
                                  and their new way. 
                                  I do not wish to see our world suffer the fate they have brought on their own. I will fight for
                                  Oerth and our people. 
                                  I am hoping some of you will listen to me, and take up arms against these emissaries from
                                  Toril. 

                                  And I am hoping the Technomancy of the Lortmils is stopped, before they bring their
                                  Industrial Revolution to all of our world, and people are tempted to walk the path the
                                  Torilians walked. 

                                  However, I am but one man, one old man. I cannot do this thing alone.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Answers to the above Posts*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> You can kill Vecna even before the beginning of Turn 4 (but not before he awakens the City of the Gods, which he did immediately after his statement Let The Fun Begin.)
> All you have to do is cut a deal with Lord Melkor, and have the phylactery handed over to Forrester.
> Then destroy the phylactery.  And Vecna is instantly and irrevocably dead.
> 
> Edena_of_Neith *




Let me just say that given it's been made clear you cannot transport others' troops with 10th level magic, or create gates to lead them into combat, it'd be pretty iffy for Vecna to be able to wake the City of the Gods AND transport them around. 

If he COULD do that, I should know about it <shows 10th level magic badge>

By the way, Edena . . . why, precisely, hasn't Vecna used his 10th level magic to get his Phylactery *back* from Talos? 

Forrester


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forrester, Vecna cannot transport the robots of the City of the Gods.
  That is not his intent.

  His intent is to lead them to you in person, physically.

  As for why he has left his phylactery with Melkor ... he is a fool.
  He may be the greatest mage who ever lived, but he is not the wisest.
  Indeed, he is not wise at all.
  He is insane.


----------



## Forrester

Edena, question: I noticed in the Lists that a lot of people have a bunch of powerful NPCs working for them. 

Are the powers of these NPCs included in their totals, or do they get them for "free" somehow? 

I ask because it's about time that my . . . . considerable force had some leaders. And I want to know if I get these leaders for free -- like everyone else seems to. 

Forrester


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Forrester, Vecna cannot transport the robots of the City of the Gods.
> That is not his intent.
> 
> His intent is to lead them to you in person, physically.
> 
> As for why he has left his phylactery with Melkor ... he is a fool.
> He may be the greatest mage who ever lived, but he is not the wisest.
> Indeed, he is not wise at all.
> He is insane. *




HAH! Okay. That's his plan. Oh my. That's quite funny. Okay, big V. Show me what you've got.

Edena -- I gather Vecna intends to go down with me in some sort of mutual-suicide thing. Except for him, it really won't be suicide. How amusing. 

Can you explain to us again why the City would try to kill EVERYONE on Oerth, after finishing off the person who pissed them off? Is any sort of diplomacy possible?


----------



## dagger

I'm interested in knowing this as well. 




			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> *Edena, question: I noticed in the Lists that a lot of people have a bunch of powerful NPCs working for them.
> 
> Are the powers of these NPCs included in their totals, or do they get them for "free" somehow?
> 
> I ask because it's about time that my . . . . considerable force had some leaders. And I want to know if I get these leaders for free -- like everyone else seems to.
> 
> Forrester *


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The PL of the NPCs stacks with the PL of the Power in general.
  The PL of the NPCs is included in the total PL of the Power in question.
  The PL from NPCs may be used to research 10th level magic, advance your civilization, create armies, or anything else you like.
  Simplicity was necessary here.

  I did not foresee that my Players would claim 10 NPCs as they did.
  I did not, for that matter, even foresee that my Players would claim Player Characters.

  I have no problem at all with you choosing 16 PL in NPCs, Forrester.
  Please help yourself.

  Melkor has 16 PL in NPCs, and Black Omega has 12 or so.

  If you wish, feel free to make them up out of your head, and assign them any stats and values that please you.

  This applies to all the rest of you in the IR.
  All of you may bring additional NPCs into the fray (except for Black Omega and Melkor, who have full rosters of NPCs already.)


----------



## Alyx

*NPCs*

I have been wondering about this for sometime.

My NPCs will be used mostly for my fiction, when I have the time to write it, but they will be there.  You can expect me to kill some or all of them off after (perferabally) some of you get to know them.

General Sai, PL 1, General of the Celestial armies.  He's a fighter to the core, disdaining of magic although he knows its use as well as an experienced campaigner.
Segment Leader Leo, PL 1, fighter, leads a force of elite Celestial troops personally.
Segment Leader Jalan, PL 1, wizard, leads the Celestial magic force.

Horsearcher Mufasa, PL 1, Leader of the Nippon Dominion force.

Survivor Eldan, PL 1, Leader of the Celene remnent and the remainder of the Knights of Luna.  Lost his family, his home, his country.  Dedicated to destroying the shades at all costs, uncaring of his own life.

You already know Anfaren, the red elf, and my wizards, who are all travelling with the army at the momment.

That will be enough.  As the war goes on I will introduce new heroes, but never more then I can manage in my tales at one time.  If I can even keep the tales going.

Edena, feel free to kill off my heroes at any time, and I'll work it in.  Also, can you give me one Varnaith NPC with a brief description?  I didn't feel comfortable tampering with your creation by making my own.

Cheers!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I determined the nature of the City of the Gods before the IR started.
  Certainly, long before I was given Vecna to play - at that time, nobody was in charge of Vecna, and later Bonedagger chose to play him.

  The City of the Gods functions on Automatic, to use an IRL term.
  It has been on Automatic for at least 10,000 years.
  The cataclysm that destroyed the civilization of superscience on Oerth, destroyed every city except this one city.

  In the ensuing chaos and panic, the beings of that superscientific civilization just picked up and fled.
  They failed to deactivate their machines, their computers, their defensive grids, their offensive weapons.

  In all the years that have passed since that time, the City has spent it's time maintaining itself.
  Machines and robots are carefully kept in good working shape.
  Quantom computers (ironic, since computers as we know them IRL had not been invented when the City of the Gods supplement came out from TSR) make sure that every street is sparklessly clean, every rodent kept clear of the city, every building is spotless, and every last circult and wire is in proper working order.

  These computers and robots long ago made an accessment of the primitive life forms of Oerth (what Forrester would call the fantastically powerful mages and clerics and people of the Arcane Age) and determined that they were not a threat.
  This was well for the people of Oerth.
  Had the City decided that these people were a threat, the City would have moved to neutralize that threat.
  The City was built by a race that fought wars, and it's idea of neutralization is pretty complete.
  From the City computer's point of view, if the primitive life forms are exterminated, then they are not a threat.

  However, the mages and clerics of the Arcane Age left the City of the Gods alone.
  They were afraid of it.
  Adventurers broke into the City from time to time.
  Few returned.
  Fearful that this would arouse the wrath of the City, the great mages and clerics of the Arcane Age did all they could (as Anabstercorian has done) to prevent raids against the City.

  Incidentally, they did not call it the City of the Gods.
  What they called it, has been lost in the annals of history.

  The Twin Cataclysms that destroyed the Suloise Imperium and the Baklunish Empire saw the end of the Arcane Age, and temporarily saw the end of civilization.
  People living in the Dark Ages, exploring the frigid north, stumbled upon this ancient metropolis, and marvelled at it's wonders and horrors.
  Only Gods could build such a place, said they.
  Surely, this was the home OF the Gods, said they.
  They christened it the City of the Gods, and the name has stuck since that time.

  In the 2,000 years since that time, adventurers have from time to time gone to the City, and a few have even returned.
  The City has repeatedly accessed the threat factor, and accessed that these primitives were no threat to it.

  Now, however, Vecna is coming.
  Insane beyond insane, Vecna intends to use 10th level magic to smote the City with Catastrophe.
  With his magic, he has the capability of causing serious, and possibly irreparable damage, to this technological marvel left by the ancients.
  Not that Vecna cares.  Vecna cares for nothing and nobody.

  If the City sustains serious damage, it will go on full War Alert.
  It will access what is happening.
  It will see that a primitive has acquired the capacity to damage it.
  It will reaccess the capabilities of primitives.
  With it's probes, it will realize that many primitives exist now ... and all of them could have the power that this one primitive has - the City has no way of telling who has 10th level magic and who does not, and there is no way to convey to the City this information.

  As the damage continues to mount, and threatens the City's very existence, it will go into Emergency Retaliation Mode.
  Ending the threat will become the priority.
  All other considerations will become secondary.
  Survival must be achieved, regardless of all other directives.

  The City will access that all the primitives are potentially lethal to it.
  The City will move to neutralize them.

  It will start with the one who is attacking it.
  But it will find that one is fleeing.
  It will give chase.
  It will find that chase futile.
  It's war machines chasing that figure will happen upon a large gathering of the primitives.
  Seeing the one primitive is gone, the City will revert to step 2:  neutralizing the other primitives.
  Since it's war machines are in the vicinity of a large and threatening gathering of the primitives, they will be neutralized first.
  The others will be neutralized in the order in which the City perceives them to be a threat.

  Now, Vecna is able to guess all of this, because he has been in the City, back in the ancient past, and he has quite a good understanding of the place.
  He knows what it will do, how it will react, and what will happen when it does react.

  He has it all planned out.

  He did not threaten the United Commonwealth, or make his ridiculous demand, for no reason.
  He made his ridiculous command because he knew he could back up his threat.
  Forrester then bad-mouthed him.
  Now, Vecna intends to make good on his threat.

  Of course, it is Vecna's fault, entirely, and not Forrester's.
  Vecna knew very well that Forrester would not, and could not, agree to his demands.
  Vecna was eager to set off the City, and has been ever since his Legions were destroyed.

  Vecna sees the whole world of Oerth as a toy, and like an immature child he desires to bang that toy around and smash it up until it is ruined.
  Then, he will fix it up with his magic, and smash it up again.

  If you wish to place the blame for the tolerance of an psychopathic lunatic with superpowerful magic within the IR, please blame me, for I play him, and blame Melkor, who protects him. (although I don't think Melkor would have protected him if Melkor had known he was going to pull something this crazy.)

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Alyx, I will add your new NPCs to the roster ASAP.
  Dagger, feel free to create NPCs to add to your roster, up to 16 PLs worth.

  Everyone else, feel free also (except Black Omega and Melkor, who already have large numbers of NPCs.)

  Black Omega, if you do not have 16 PL of NPCs, add an NPC or two to bring you to 16, if you wish.

  Melkor, you're at 16 PL already.  You requested I allow the Seven, and I was happy to do so.  

  Edena_of_Neith

 P:S  Everyone, remember to get Alzem to read the Sending of the Wanderer, about 8 posts up from this one!


----------



## Spoof

Reading it now


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- Can I stop Vecna's Catastrophe with my own 10th level magic?


----------



## Forrester

A better question: If Kalanyr and I work together, can we stop Vecna's catastrophe? 

Two 10th level spells are better than one 

Forrester


----------



## Creamsteak

That Poor Kender you killed Vecna...

It was not mentioned that you killed him and then sealed him with 10th level magic. If this is the case, I will use True Ressurection on him. If this is not the Case I will ask Forrester or Kalanyr to revive our good little Kender friend that was mercilously attacked by Vecna...

And Vecna...  you are going to die, you just don't know it yet...



Edit: That blood goo you guys are playing with... I need a simple drop so I can use detect evil PERSONALLY on it... Why has nobody done this yet? It emits strangely strong elementally effected magic... so I am pretty sure that it is also affected by negative or positive energy as well...

It appears to have evil affects on people... so I probably am right in my thesis... It is also born of agony... and from an area where Vecna Died... It could be some kind of Lich-Blood metal that we don't know about... and that could mean that Vecna could be gaining +1/+2 troops from all of you, and that would not be fun...

If I do obviously detect evil, I am going to try to create a rust monster that can rust this type of metal especially... And then I am going to bread them. And then I am going to name them Sanguis Absumeres (Blood Eaters). Maybe I can get them to look less like tenticles on ant eaters and more like Huge Blue Turtles with tenticles flittering around in front of them...

If I can make them I will...

If I need to make sacrifices I will...

If I need 10th (or 11th) Level Magic I'm screwed...



Late Edit: Edena... did you just say that we can have up to 16 PL of NPC's? If so... should I count Tenser (who I lost a while ago) against my total of 16 PL?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, we try to avoid poisoning Islands of Woe.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, if Vecna needs help in awaking City of The Gods, we will help him, we may sacrifice some pl to do it. 

However, Vecna`s phylactery will be send to The Deep Shadow Plane, where Lord Melkor has his realm.  We inform him, that if he doesn`t obey Lord Melkor, we shall destroy it.


----------



## William Ronald

*A slow dance in the moonlight*

Edena:  You will have my template in the morning.  I will create some NPCs.  I will also e-mail people who need to send in their templates shortly.


creamsteak:  I think it might be possible to transfer their powers to other creatures, kind of like gene swapping.

(The following post is to be free of violence and a tender interlude in an often violent IR.  In order to assure the peace, Heward and Murlynd, two demigods are present.  As one of the parties invited to this event has 10th level magic, I must assume it is protected from all scrying and teleportation effects.  There are two people who are meant to post responses to this thread. No gate crashers allowed.  Guests who wish to honor the participants are.  Your intentions will be known.  Edena, if anyone  tries to ruin this, I ask that some of the Angels of Hope Island - the actual angels - wag fingers and move the offending party back home.)

In a hidden location in the Kevellond League, an orchestra is heard rehearsing.  They sit in a wide courtyard in a stately manor and castle. Nearby a waterfall is seen, its waters creating silver threads like a necklace as it poors.  The sound of music is heard from the quartz rock in the water fall.  

The demigod Heward is leading the orchestra and strumming on a harp.  A single musician hits a wrong note on a flute.

"No!  This has to be perfect.  This is a night that our guests will remember, hopefully for an eternity. Take 10 minutes and let's strt again."

Heward turns to Murlnd, complete in his cowboy garb, with magical six shooters and a magical rifle.  "I should not be so hard on them, they are mortal after all.  One of them only has 20 years of experience as a bard."

"Don't worry, pardner.  It'll be alright," Murlynd says in a twangy voice.  "Glad you left the Mystical Organ at home.  Keoghtom is still a bit upset about your LAST concert with it."

"I did not mean to hit the meteor swarm key! It was an honest mistake in a complex piece.  I made restitution!"

"It's fine now.  So, when should our guests arrive? We are security.   I also brought my harmonica, my guitar and my banjo."

"They should be here soon. This is a pristine natural setting. The waterfall is one of the best kept secrets on Oerth. It is musical and responds to music.  It has been weeping at the wounding of our world.  Something must be done,"  Heward says, a look of worry on his face.  His bald brow furrows in worry.

"I am sure it will.  I have faith.  Faith manages, love endures.  A smart man from another world told Keoghtom that once."

"The current Lord Ronald's ancestor, the Man who fell to Oerth?"
Murlynd said.  "Pity that he and Slerontin didn't show up with the other time travellers."

"Yes to both thoughts.  The world has changed in some ways, but in others not enough. Hate rules too many hearts.  There are even some wicked fools who view the wounding of Oerth with glee."

"There always are, I'm afraid.  Let us hope our guests arrive soon.  I'm getting hungry.  And that Keoland brandy looks might fine.  Then there's the Yeomanry wine and the Furyondy ale.  A feast to satisfy many desires."

"Desire - and love - is what we are here to honor.  As well as courage."


A pair of lovebirds coos in the trees.

"Beory, it seems, has sent her well wishes to this feast.  Truly we are honored," Heward says.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- Also can I undo shade poisoning with 10th level magic? If I can I will do it drive the shadowstuff back towards Shadow Throne. And I am using 10th level magic to Light up as much of the Shadow Throne as I can for a Turn. 

Melkor- Enjoy the Light. My gift to you. 

Alzem

"Greeting Mighty Solar, It is good to see you here. The forces of Light need much aid. It will be an honour to fight beside you. Welcome to Oerth. "


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

As elven armies prepare to attack The Shadowlands, they have to face a small force of undeath emerging from it. At first they smile at the foolishness of the enemy, but then they see who are they facing, for these zombies were once their brethren, members of their families. Their bodies show signs of terrible torture, their faces twisted forever in the expressions of terror. Efforts to resecurrect them fail, and divinations will reveal the true, that their souls were given to denizens of The Shadow Plane,  Yugoloths, or sacrificed to Lord Melkor himself. They will suffer for eons, and Arvandor is denied for them.


----------



## Kalanyr

(I will ward the area against scrying and teleporting, any uninvited "guests" will be sent home (by home I mean upside down in the largest collection of dung I can find in their country) or placed right in front of Zagyg with an "I like really complex long practical jokes and have an excellent sense of humour" sign on their chests whichever suits my whim.)

Kalanyr approaches the area, bringing a party of guests with him, Zuggtmoy, Xaene, Lyzandred,Eclavdra,Iggwilv,Kerpatis and Ivid (who I hope left the Tarrasque at home, could be a little difficult to find food for all otherwise). 

He stares around the place waiting for everyone to arrive. "A fine setup you have put on. I thank you for this Heward,Murlnd and ArchCleric Hazen"

Zuggtmoy goes to find Keoghtom to talk to him about the healing properties of certain fungi.

Eclavdra, wanders around gazing at the beauty of nature all around her, a Holy Symbol of Kalanyr hanging from her neck, for now Freedom grants her her spells.

Ivid decides he will be the bouncer or the charrer if things get to bad and takes up a rather righteous guarding pose.

Keraptis is babbling about making a fun maze with magical treasure at the end, while Xaene,Iggwilv and Lyzandred listen.


----------



## William Ronald

edena:  Is there a limit on the number of PLs a player can put into advancing one's civilization.

If Lord Melkor's god is slain, are the souls of his victims released?   Also, can I build a  fortress out of the corpse as was done by the Githyanki with Moander's body on the astral plane?  (Have a sense of humor for a change, Lord Melkor. You can go out of character and not be penalized.)

To two players and their PCs:  Enjoy my previous post "A slow dance in the moonlight."

Alzem: An official welcome aboard. I look forward to reading your reply to the Wanderer's post.  I will bring my ambassador, Gwilym Raonul, who went to Hope Island back before Turn 4 begins.  Your PCs and NPCs probably met him as he investigated Toril and did a tour of the planet and Realmspace. He has been there since Turn 0.  (How long did it take him to Realmspace.)


----------



## Uvenelei

Hah, like Zagyg needs a sign in order to know that people like his jokes. 

Besides, I don't think you'd want to put uninvided guests in front of Zagyg; he and Aurican will be at the feast to celebrate. When Zagyg shows up, he sits in with the orchestra; he brought his slide-whistle (he is, however, surprisingly good on it).


----------



## Kalanyr

Uvenelei- Zagyg will be in attendace? I am glad, if any interlopers show up Zagyg and they can  provide "special entertainment".

"Greetings, O Fiery Dragon, I am pleased to see you and you friends here. "


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I will begin forging Red Steel weapons and armour, however no one will use it, it will be locked in a 10th level magic protected building with strong guards. Divinations continue about the ratio of good to bad affects. Anyone caught attempting to abscond with the Red Steel or the Goo will be chucked off the side of the mountain and not get the benefits of the mythal on the way down.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr, there will be a time you will receive my gift, and you WILL ENJOY IT. As I see it, Shadow Throne is now between Material Plane and Shadow Plane, so Shade don`t create this Shadowstuff, they can only slightly control its flow. 

Edena, I don`t believe that all of Kalanyr`s Drow will suddenly abandom Lloth and follow their leader. I think he may face a civil war. 

And about Shade Npc`s, I asked you to add them because I felt that Shade are a bit underpowered, in the first Oerth`s IR, the unfinished one, they were more powerful compared to other powers, but then there was this power inflation, because of people claiming everything they could, and we didn`t gain anything at that time. Fortunately I see that people aren`t very eager to claim loads of NPC`s.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I sent you an email, but you didn`t respond to one I sent a day ago. Did you get it?


----------



## Kalanyr

Melkor- I expect a civil war but I would wonder if it would be to fierce since there are a whole bunch of other societies around with mixed alignments who aren't killing each other on a daily basis.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Melkor*

Remember this is what these people want. They follow their leader into oblivion if needed. Drow are FANATIC and the caps is a understatement. We discussed it and we of the UA (need new name, kal.. Ideas?) all agree to this change and in time we all will, just takes a few turns since 10th level magic has it limits. But we all agreed on the light for darkness failed this world. And we found that to fight the real shadow in this world could not be done from darkness so we chose the light for redemption and better chance to save the world we see as our own.
(own = oerthian peoples )


----------



## Kalanyr

Also Iuz changed the alignment of his entire empire from Chaotic to Lawful without 10th level magic or a rebellion, so if I get one and he don't its going to be mighty strange.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

So you too Forsaken One? And you Festy Dog? Please tell me that it is a clever plot to deceive Oerth Alliance. Please. Otherwise I feel that THIS GAME IS OVER! Nothing will stop Oerth from becoming  a place like Toril , paradise with all races leaving together, where Dragons give children rides insted of eating them, and all the other crap, for it seems that vast majority of players want it. 

Rhialto ,if Black Brotherhood has some nice apocaliptic plans, please email me.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Sorry, I think I might be overeacting a bit. Don`t worry Maudlin and Serpenteye, Shade haven`t yet reached such a state of desperation to try to destroy the world, not to mention they don`t have power to do it.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase arrives at the dance with a small group of friends, new and old. He's still getting used to being a good guy (he just followed his old friend Kalanyr into it) so although he is quite well dressed, and trying to be nice and polite, the 90th lvl vampiric kobold is visibly unnerved as he passes among so many powerful, good-aligned people.

He brought his old friends with him, Khelarque Stonechoke and Obmi, but also there with him is a group of new friends, acquired through the good endeavors of Kalanyr. There is Durgrim Dragonaxe - a mountain dwarf fighter, Kcyldyei Nightbreeze - a  high elf archer, James Hale - a human druid, and James' fiancee -Lenaurae Layteliear, a half-celestial sorceror.

Silver looks to them for advice on how 'good' people act in social occasions, and he is quite surprised at how much they're able to relax here.

"Wow," he says to Lenaurae, "Khelarque and I could never relax this much in the underdark.

Lenaurae smiles down on the little kobold, her short black hair framing her face, "You're a worry, Silver. You and your Underdark buddies can enjoy yourselves here, but I'm afraid that while you're at the party you might find a drink of blood a bit hard to come by."

She smiled warmly at him, such a kind expression could melt the snow caps off the Crystalmists, or at least what was left of them. Silver appears to unwind to such a degree that he looks like a mass of rubber bands. He smiles back to Lenaurae as she turns to go and dance with James.

Durgrim and Kcyldyei sit at a table, upon which sits a mug of dwarven ale and some fine elven wine. They converse on some of the customs of their homelands, and drink to their content.

"Aye.........Tis a wonder as to why such a powerful force of evil would want to change their ways and side with our forces of good.........Aye," says Durgrim in his thick, heavy accent.

"Well, they might have seen the error of their ways perhaps," replies Kcyldyei.

Obmi sits at their table, clutching a mug in his fist. He takes a large swig then sneers at the other pair, "You know nothing. This change of ways was not my choice, nor was it anyone's, they're changing everyone with their 10th level magic. Soon I too will be a goodie-goodie, like the rest of the inhabitants of their kingdoms, I just remain with them because they take good care of me and you can bet they'll take good care of you as well. So sit tight and appreciate it while you can, Oerth doesn't have much longer to exist by my opinion."

And with that Obmi got up and left. Hurriedly, Khelarque pushes past him over to the slightly shocked Kcyldyei and Durgrim.

"Please, excuse Obmi, this change of paths in life is a bit much for him," he sits at the table with them and continues, "Believe me, everything is going to be well, there are preparations placed down and plans made so be assured that the forces of good will be victorious in this dilema."

And thus the dance continued, other tales being wove within it that the reader should view upon.


----------



## Kalanyr

Overhearing Obmi's speech Kalanyr approaches the rather sullen dwarf.

"Obmi, I think you fail to understand I am changing no one with 10th level magic, I am just giving the Drow the option to be as they were before Lolth came, so long ago.  Ivid was merely cured of his insanity,  Lyzandred,Kerapris and Xaene were also not quite all there Zuggtmoy never had a choice before ,she was a demon, chaotic evil without  choice  and the humanoids and giants seem to like freedom over slavery, can you blame them for it? The Yuan-ti I guess didn't like the constant fear either. Most of them like the Freedom better than the fear of sacrifice. Do you prefer the fear of death ,daily, to the peace that could be? If you wish to remain as you are I will not change you. Your decisions are your own to make. Farewell Obmi. Your path is you own to Travel"

Kalanyr then returns to the Dance.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Dance.*

Vaeregoth shan't attend, thank yo ufor the invitation but I need to oversee construction and organisation.
(real reason.. ever seen a 8 legged creature dance?)

Perhaps I might drop in for a few mins from time to time, workers can do somethings right themselves (**crosses fingers**).


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Suddenly a very furious sending interrupts the party. Lord Melkor appears in it, and he seems REALLY ANGRY, you feel incredible hatred directed at you! He speaks to Kalanyr:

- You IDIOT! What you have chosen is nothing but enslavement! 
For there are no Good and Evil, these are lies, only power and weakness, freedom and enslavement! I say lies for it is in the nature of the multiverse, that Strong, Worthy Ones should pray upon the weak, and take from them what is rightfully theirs. Mercy, Compasion, these foolish concepts make you slave of others. For now you, one of the mightiest beings on this world, will have to care about  petty commoners, no longer will you be able to crush any weakling on your whim, now you will be their slave, slave of your own servants! But wait, I will show you something! 

He speaks  a word and suddenly a spirit appears before his Throne, spirit of a certain Orc that you recognise.

- You propably wandered what happened with Turrosh Mak , know that  he made a mistake of personally leading his troops in last battle, but he met his demise from the hands of Baelros, Demon Lord Of The Shadow, for no stinking Orc can defeat one of my Champions! Baelros gave me his soul, and now he belongs to me, and I will torment him for eternity for betraying me!

Turrosh Mak tries to say something, propably words of encouragement, but Melkor waves his hand and black lighting strikes Orcish Warlord, and he screams in torment, than disappears. 

-Soon Queen Yolande will also come to me, if my children will be attacked, and all others that dare to deny my will!For I am Melkor The Mighty, Melkor The Shadowking, Melkor Lord  Of All, Lord Of The Void that is eternal, and WILL  be when everything else is long lost and forgotten!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I would recommend you all take a look at Maudlin's map of the Flanaess.

  There has been a change in the middle of the map.
  A most interesting change.  
  One might even say something shady is going on here, with the map.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye

Kalanyr, this seems a bit odd. One of my NPCs is Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 2 
One of your NPCs is Xaene the Blessed, Archlich (NPC, two-headed archlich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 

Did you make a copy of my Xaene with 10th level magics? Or what? Were there two Xaenes originally? Do we rule separate heads?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS AND COMMENTS ON YOUR POSTS*

ALZEM

  Reading it now

  ANSWER:  What is the reaction of Hope Isle to the Sending of the Wanderer?

  - - -

  KALANYR

  Edena- Can I stop Vecna's Catastrophe with my own 10th level magic?

  ANSWER:  Yes, by the rules.  No, because he moved too swiftly for Kalanyr - he has already done it, in fact.

  - - -

  FORRESTER

  A better question: If Kalanyr and I work together, can we stop Vecna's catastrophe? 

  Two 10th level spells are better than one  

  ANSWER:  You could have easily done so, but Vecna has already inflicted the Catastrophe.  It is just that Turn 4 has not started, so I cannot state it in a post yet.

  - - -

  CREAMSTEAK                                                                                     

  That Poor Kender you killed Vecna... 

  It was not mentioned that you killed him and then sealed him with 10th level magic. If this is the case, I will use True Ressurection on him. If this is not the Case I will ask Forrester or Kalanyr to revive our good little Kender friend that was mercilously attacked by Vecna... 

  And Vecna... you are going to die, you just don't know it yet... 

  ANSWER:  Forget it.  Vecna killed that kender, body and soul.  Even 11th level magic won't bring him back.


  Edit: That blood goo you guys are playing with... I need a simple drop so I can use detect evil PERSONALLY on it... Why has nobody done this yet? It emits strangely strong elementally effected magic... so I am pretty sure that it is also affected by negative or positive energy as well... 
  It appears to have evil affects on people... so I probably am right in my thesis... It is also born of agony... and from an area where Vecna Died... It could be some kind of Lich-Blood metal that we don't know about... and that could mean that Vecna could be gaining +1/+2 troops from all of you, and that would not be fun... 
  If I do obviously detect evil, I am going to try to create a rust monster that can rust this type of metal especially... And then I am going to bread them. And then I am going to name them Sanguis Absumeres (Blood Eaters). Maybe I can get them to look less like tenticles on ant eaters and more like Huge Blue Turtles with tenticles flittering around in front of them... 
  If I can make them I will... 
  If I need to make sacrifices I will... 
  If I need 10th (or 11th) Level Magic I'm screwed... 

  ANSWER:  The goo radiates no evil, but the Blood Waste does.
  The Red Steel does not radiate evil.
  You cannot rust the Red Steel.  Not because it is immune to rust monsters, but because - as you are just discovering - it is not actually metal.
  Whatever substance it is, it isn't metal.
  As previously stated, 9th level magic will destroy tiny amounts of it.
  10th level magic will destroy it in limited quantities.
  11th level magic would enable you to get rid of it from the world of Oerth, if you had 11th level magic.

  Late Edit: Edena... did you just say that we can have up to 16 PL of NPC's? If so... should I count Tenser (who I lost a while ago) against my total of 16 PL?

  ANSWER:  Yes.  Since you lost him, and I'm doing this mid-game, that's fair.  

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR

  Edena, we try to avoid poisoning Islands of Woe.

  ANSWER:  Very well.  The poisoning of the Isles of Woe is lessened (not totally abated.)  They do not need to be evacuated permanently ... yet.

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR

  Edena, if Vecna needs help in awaking City of The Gods, we will help him, we may sacrifice some pl to do it. 
  However, Vecna`s phylactery will be send to The Deep Shadow Plane, where Lord Melkor has his realm. We inform him, that if he doesn`t obey Lord Melkor, we shall destroy it.

  ANSWER:  Vecna states he does not wish the help of the Shade.
  For if the Shade help, the City of the Gods will target the Shade as their number 1 priority target after Vecna himself.
  And Vecna wants Forrester to be the number 1 priority target after himself, and Alzem priority number 2.

  When Vecna finds out you have done what you stated to his phylactery, he just laughs.
  He informs the Shade that that was foolish.
  He does not seem to care, or bother with the situation, after that.

  - - -

  WILLIAM RONALD


  A slow dance in the moonlight 

  Edena: You will have my template in the morning. I will create some NPCs. I will also e-mail people who need to send in their templates shortly. 

  ANSWER:  Thanks much.  I need those Templates to start Turn 4, and this Interlude is almost over, one way or another.

(The following post is to be free of violence and a tender interlude in an often violent IR. In order to assure the peace, Heward and Murlynd, two demigods are present. As one of the parties invited to this event has 10th level magic, I must assume it is protected from all scrying and teleportation effects. There are two people who are meant to post responses to this thread. No gate crashers allowed. Guests who wish to honor the participants are. Your
intentions will be known. Edena, if anyone tries to ruin this, I ask that some of the Angels of Hope Island - the actual angels - wag fingers and move the offending party back home.) 

  ANSWER:  The Angels are unable to come to Oerth itself, as per the ruling on Turn 0.
  However, Heward and Murlynd are able to stop all interference from Powers with 9th level magic and below.
  They cannot keep gate-crashers with 10th level magic out.

  "They should be here soon. This is a pristine natural setting. The waterfall is one of the best kept secrets on Oerth. It is musical and responds to music. It has been weeping at the wounding of our world. Something must be done," Heward says, a look of worry on his face.

  ANSWER:  You should be worried.  Let me worry you some more.  The waterfall, is tinged with red.  A faint odor of rot comes from it.  An emanation of strong sorrow and fear comes from the water, causing those near it to weep.

  - - -

  KALANYR

  Edena- Also can I undo shade poisoning with 10th level magic? If I can I will do it drive the shadowstuff back towards Shadow Throne. And I am using 10th level magic to Light up as much of the Shadow Throne as I can for a Turn. 

  Melkor- Enjoy the Light. My gift to you. 

  ANSWER:  Yes.  You can HALT the spread of the Shade Poisoning with 10th level magic.  Prevent it from spreading further.
  You cannot drive it back, though.  That would take 11th level magic.

  You can light up Shadow Throne.  The Shades all too easily darken it again.

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR

  As elven armies prepare to attack The Shadowlands, they have to face a small force of undeath emerging from it. At first they smile at the foolishness of the enemy, but then they see who are they facing, for these zombies were once their brethren, members of their families. Their bodies show signs of terrible torture, their faces twisted forever in the expressions of terror. Efforts to resecurrect them fail, and divinations will reveal the true, that their souls were given to denizens of The Shadow Plane, Yugoloths, or sacrificed to Lord Melkor himself. They will suffer for eons, and Arvandor is denied for them.

  ANSWER:  That was an unnice thing to do.

  - - -

   KALANYR

(I will ward the area against scrying and teleporting, any uninvited "guests" will be sent home (by home I mean upside down in the largest collection of dung I can find in their country) or placed right in front of Zagyg with an "I like really complex long practical jokes and have an excellent sense of humour" sign on their chests whichever suits my whim.) 
  Kalanyr approaches the area, bringing a party of guests with him, Zuggtmoy, Xaene, Lyzandred,Eclavdra,Iggwilv,Kerpatis and Ivid (who I hope left the Tarrasque at home, could be a little difficult to find food for all otherwise). 
  He stares around the place waiting for everyone to arrive. "A fine setup you have put on. I thank you for this Heward,Murlnd and ArchCleric Hazen" 
  Zuggtmoy goes to find Keoghtom to talk to him about the healing properties of certain fungi. 
  Eclavdra, wanders around gazing at the beauty of nature all around her, a Holy Symbol of Kalanyr hanging from her neck, for now Freedom grants her her spells. 
  Ivid decides he will be the bouncer or the charrer if things get to bad and takes up a rather righteous guarding pose. 
  Keraptis is babbling about making a fun maze with magical treasure at the end, while Xaene,Iggwilv and Lyzandred listen.

   ANSWER:  I do not think the implications of the above could be understated.
  To the people of Oerth, this is beyond amazing;  it is stupifying.
  To the elves, it is beyond even stupifying.
  If I was to use an IRL equivalent ... well, any RL equivalent I could think of, would be so drastic that I think it would offend someone if I wrote it in this post.

  The presence of the drow, all turned good, and Ivid the celestial king, and the others, is a world altering event.
  A massive turning point in Oerthian history.

  - - -

   WILLIAM RONALD

  edena: Is there a limit on the number of PLs a player can put into advancing one's civilization. 

  ANSWER:  I was wondering when someone would ask that question.  The limit is 150 points per Turn.

  If Lord Melkor's god is slain, are the souls of his victims released? Also, can I build a fortress out of the corpse as was done by the Githyanki with Moander's body on the astral plane? (Have a sense of humor for a change, Lord Melkor. You can go out of character and not be penalized.) 

  ANSWER:  You cannot slay Lord Melkor in this IR, for he is a God.
  Conversely, he cannot interfere in the IR in any way other than verbally.

  Alzem: An official welcome aboard. I look forward to reading your reply to the Wanderer's post. I will bring my ambassador, Gwilym Raonul, who went to Hope Island back before Turn 4 begins. Your PCs and NPCs probably met him as he investigated Toril and did a tour of the planet and Realmspace. He has been there since Turn 0. (How long did it take him to Realmspace.)

  ANSWER:  Alzem, if you read this, it is quite true.  The Kevellond League sent Gwilym Raonul on Turn 0 to Toril as a friendly ambassador.
  Your people have been showing him around the world of Toril.
  William, he has returned home now, with a very ardent refutal of most of what the Wanderer had to say, and confirmation of some of what the Wanderer had to say (the world is tropical, for instance, and the sky is green.)

  - - -

  UVENELEI

  Hah, like Zagyg needs a sign in order to know that people like his jokes.  
  Besides, I don't think you'd want to put uninvided guests in front of Zagyg; he and Aurican will be at the feast to celebrate. When Zagyg shows up, he sits in with the orchestra; he brought his slide-whistle (he is, however, surprisingly good on it).

  ANSWER:  Heh, it is a merry festival, except for the dire red tinge of that waterfall.
  Unaware of the implications of the waterfall, many common people of the Kevellond League show up and wish to join the festivities.

  - - -

  KALANYR

  Edena- I will begin forging Red Steel weapons and armour, however no one will use it, it will be locked in a 10th level magic protected building with strong guards. Divinations continue about the ratio of good to bad affects. Anyone caught attempting to abscond with the Red Steel or the Goo will be chucked off the side of the mountain and not get the benefits of the mythal on the way down.

  ANSWER:  The Red Steel is already affecting your people, according to your Seers, simply because you choose to keep it in your presense.
  A locked vault does not seal away it's properties from you - physical proximity is all that is required.
  What the effects are, are not known.
  What is going to happen, is not known.
  Your Seers report about half of the effects are harmful, and half of the effects are helpful.  Beyond that, they do not know.
  Those forging the stuff into armor and weapons receive the greatest exposure to it, but all the drow in the flying city are receiving some exposure, since it is IN the city, period.

  LORD MELKOR


  Kalanyr, there will be a time you will receive my gift, and you WILL ENJOY IT. As I see it, Shadow Throne is now between Material Plane and Shadow Plane, so Shade don`t create this Shadowstuff, they can only slightly control its flow. 

  ANSWER:  Melkor finds, to his delight, that 10th level magic will not stop the flow of Shade Poisoning.
  It will stop it from spreading any further outward into Oerth, though, and I doubt that is pleasant hearing.

  Edena, I don`t believe that all of Kalanyr`s Drow will suddenly abandom Lloth and follow their leader. I think he may face a civil war.

  ANSWER:  You would be surprised.  Kalanyr has been very clever about this changeover, and Lolth is unable to directly intervene (as per the rules of the IR.)
  Some of the drow are warned in time, and they stand against their comrades.
  But they also stand against 10th level magic, when they don't have 10th level magic to fight back with.
  Guess what happens next?

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR

  Edena, I sent you an email, but you didn`t respond to one I sent a day ago. Did you get it?

  ANSWER:  Send it again, just in case.  I can only read e-mail so fast, folks.

  - - -

  KALANYR

  Also Iuz changed the alignment of his entire empire from Chaotic to Lawful without 10th level magic or a rebellion, so if I get one and he don't its going to be mighty strange.

  ANSWER:  No, he did not.  It is just they are gradually changing because they live in a society of law, now.
  After enough of that, they start to follow it by rote.
  Their inherent chaotic nature is still there, but they can adapt to a lawful society.

  And yes, Kalanyr, your efforts to change the drow to chaotic good are meeting with overwhelming success.
  The evil allies of the drow are now shunning them, or turning into enemies.

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR

  So you too Forsaken One? And you Festy Dog? Please tell me that it is a clever plot to deceive Oerth Alliance. Please. Otherwise I feel that THIS GAME IS OVER! Nothing will stop Oerth from becoming a place like Toril , paradise with all races leaving together, where Dragons give children rides insted of eating them, and all the other crap, for it seems that vast majority of players want it. 

  ANSWER:  The Wanderer tried to warn people.  He explained that the corrupting influence of Toril would spread over Oerth like a fungus, and Oerth would be subverted into a sub-nation of Toril.
  However, nobody listened to the Wanderer.  
  Now, ironically, Vecna is Oerth's last real chance to throw off the increasing influence of Toril.
  Vecna says that all the Oerthians listening to the Torilians are at best dupes, but most of them are traitors to Oerth, and should be tortured, body and soul.                                                                                      

  - - -

   FESTY DOG

  Silver Phase arrives at the dance with a small group of friends, new and old. He's still getting used to being a good guy (he just followed his old friend Kalanyr into it) so although he is quite well dressed, and trying to be nice and polite, the 90th lvl vampiric kobold is visibly unnerved as he passes among so many powerful, good-aligned people. 
  He brought his old friends with him, Khelarque Stonechoke and Obmi, but also there with him is a group of new friends, acquired through the good endeavors of Kalanyr. There is Durgrim Dragonaxe - a mountain dwarf fighter, Kcyldyei Nightbreeze - a high elf archer, James Hale - a human druid, and James' fiancee -Lenaurae Layteliear, a half-celestial sorceror. 
  Silver looks to them for advice on how 'good' people act in social occasions, and he is quite surprised at how much they're able to relax here. 

  (article continues)

  ANSWER:  Festy Dog, nice rping there.    I need your Template for Turn 4.

  ANSWER:  By the way, Kalanyr, if the drow attempt to return to evil, the Gods of Evil are going to demand an ENORMOUS sacrifice of lives (think, one-third of your entire population or more) as redemption for the sins of the drow in embracing the ways of the Light.
  No return to Lolth is possible.  Lolth has disowned the drow of Oerth, permanently. 

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR 

  Suddenly a very furious sending interrupts the party. Lord Melkor appears in it, and he seems REALLY ANGRY, you feel incredible hatred directed at you! He speaks to Kalanyr: 

  - You IDIOT! What you have chosen is nothing but enslavement! 
  For there are no Good and Evil, these are lies, only power and weakness, freedom and enslavement! I say lies for it is in the nature of the multiverse, that Strong, Worthy Ones should pray upon the weak, and take from them what is rightfully theirs. Mercy, Compasion, these foolish concepts make you slave of others. For now you, one of the mightiest beings on this world, will have to care about petty commoners, no longer will you be able to crush any weakling on your whim, now you will be their slave, slave of your own servants! But wait, I will show you something! 

  ANSWER:  I will allow the above.  Melkor, being a God, may not interfere in the IR in any other way than verbally.
  However, this is verbal only.


  He speaks a word and suddenly a spirit appears before his Throne, spirit of a certain Orc that you recognise. 
  - You propably wandered what happened with Turrosh Mak , know that he made a mistake of personally leading his troops in last battle, but he met his demise from the hands of Baelros, Demon Lord Of The Shadow, for no stinking Orc can defeat one of my Champions! Baelros gave me his soul, and now he belongs to me, and I will torment him for eternity for betraying me! 

  ANSWER:  Overruled.  Turrosh Mak is still alive.  He was not killed in the Great Battle of the Wild Coast.


  -Soon Queen Yolande will also come to me, if my children will be attacked, and all others that dare to deny my will!For I am Melkor The Mighty, Melkor The Shadowking, Melkor Lord Of All, Lord Of The Void that is eternal, and WILL be when everything else is long lost and forgotten!

  ANSWER:  This is quite true.  The Shade have the bodies of Queen Yolande and Melf Brightblade, and thus they have their souls.  
  A dark fate awaits these two.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, we discussed this very well. Festy and me are going to follow Kalanyrs path. The path to freedom. The freedom and taking faith in your own hand and live what you can be.
We choose the light for darkness fell and became no longer dark but fell into shadow. Evil was not evil anymore, but the light is dimmed by darkness as well. But wel will shift it out, and make the light pure again. It's just going to take 2 more turns to change us all into CG and LG 


We shall not be denied, for one cannot change destiny, one can only fullfill it.


----------



## Serpenteye

> ANSWER: I was wondering when someone would ask that question. The limit is 150 points per Turn.




I was afraid something like this would happen. Now I will have to abandon the plan I've pursued since turn 0. ... Could there be an exception for large empires?  I guess not. 

.


----------



## Creamsteak

Poor helpless Kender... how horrible...

As I have little else to do before the IR (other than declare 15 PL of NPC's) I am going to do something more for fun.

With the Sudden Rise in NPC's...

I will create a dueling arena represending the six elements (positive, negative, fire, air, water, earth).

This arena will be set up to hold duels for all willing participants. These duels are to the first blood (or goo... or whatever else you bleed) and are meant to invite all comers. When I get home tonight I will post a more elaborate set of rules and an IC presentation.


----------



## Spoof

*An answer to the Wanderer*

Ah, so this was the candle that set fire to the barn among you was it.  Well had any of you ever even considered that what happened upon Toril was while tragic in some cases were also wonderful in others?  No, you all just believed what was shown you like sheep, without the ability to think or reason for yourselves.  
	Yes, unfortunately Forrester did lay waste to the Elven homeland of Evermeet and while we tried to save those elves we could they insisted that in the end even if they could not win they would all die for a piece of ground.  But before any of you decide that this one act makes Forrester Evil, do you know why it was done?  The Elves in the belief that they were superior to all the other races decided that they and they alone would dictate to the other races what they could do.  But when the other races would not listed to them then they unleashed Magic such as you have never seen before, which destroyed millions of people across the world, from the old to the unborn child.
	Now I want you to all look at this message, and the red mist that was in the air.  Was that Toril or was it the Wanderers hope for what this would become, and has become as he foretold it.  Are you sure that this Wanderer is here as a force of good, or maybe he came to inflame your passion for hate and violence to start you down this path for reasons you do not fathom.  In the end let me tell you this while some of what the wanderer has told you has a spark of truth in it, the rest has been told to you as nothing more than lies sprinkled with the truth, and a very bitter lie was born.  I shall seek to find the creature called the wanderer and try to determine his purpose, and reason for starting this conflict.  Toril today is a wonderful place where all live in peace.  This Curch of Shades that has taken your great city of Greyhawk was driven from Toril but they came here as with all evil, it shall only win when good men refuse to fight.


----------



## Black Omega

And last but not least...

Fashionably late...in a sparkle of glittering white silver Siobhan Silirevnur appears.  Clad in a forest green and silver gown with a fashionably daring slit up the side.  And an emerald brooch burning with a silver fire.  She's accompanied by friends, mostly elven and seelie but a few humans, gnomes, halflings and a single gruff dwarf who hangs back from the proceedings.

Siobhan sashays out, a little clap of her hands to get people's attention as she smiles dazzlingly "My thanks to the Kevellond League, Heward and Murlynd in particular, for this lovely evening.  In the joyous spirit of celebration, we've come bearing gifts.  I know many of you have hear tales about the dangers of accepting fits from the fae.  These tales are not without some merit."  she admits, still smiling "But no strings attached.  This is a night to enjoy the peace, however long it lasts.  To savor these moments and remember there is more to life than war and blood."

The gifts are jeweled flowers, as best as possible something appropriate for each of the guests already present.  Last of all, Siobhan going to greet Kalanyr personally, a golden, green jeweled rose offered.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, to those Drow that reject Kalanyr, we offer place among The Shade.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, what are attack and defense scores for City of The Gods?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

To Forrester and Maudlin, who just received the Bad News, and to everyone else who soon will, I have a new treat for you.
  My treats, you do not want, but here it is, whether you want it or not.

  Rhialto states:

  By the way, no reason to steal from the Shade--we've just become allies.
  Also, we're dumping the Blood around like there's no tomorrow--spoiling enemy crop lands, evaporating
slums... you get the idea.

  - - -

  So, with the Shade and the Black Brotherhood working together, the Red Goo is being spread rapidly, dumped into major lakes, dumped into rivers, dumped over prime cropland, dumped into cities, dumped everywhere.
  And everywhere it is dumped, it produces more of itself, and more, creating new ponds and even lakes of Red Goo as the ground dissolves.
  The fumes from all these pools rises into the heavens, and fills the air with it's pungent smell.
  All over Oerth, people become elated, or sick, or manifest strange behavior.

  The fumes continue to build, and a reddish halo appears around the sun over many parts of the Flanaess.

  Where the sunlight comes through that reddish haze, crops become blighted, fungus and mold growing on them.
  A great part of the summer crop of the Flanaess was just ruined irrevocably.
  Where the sunlight touches the trees, the leaves become spotted, some of them turning yellow, some wilting and drooping.
  A distant smell of rot comes along the breeze.
  Lakes cloud, the water tasting awful, making those who drink it feel lousy.

  The reddish light tinges the clouds with scarlet, turns the sky purplish, throws a fatal vermillion upon the cities of the Flanaess.

  Where people stand exposed to the reddish light, they feel it keenly.
  It is unpleasant.
  Long exposures cause rashes, sores, and very long exposures cause boils and bleeding.

  This ill effect in the atmosphere is spreading far and wide, as the Shade and the Black Brotherhood spread the goo without control.

  10th level magic will stop the reddish haze from spreading into new lands, where there are no pools or lakes of goo.
  10th level magic can be used, slowly and painfully, to erase the pools of goo and lessen the sickness.
  But the Shade and Black Brotherhood are spreading the illness far faster than any 10th level magic can halt it.

  Meanwhile, the Shade Poisoning of Oerth continues to deepen.
  The Nyr Dyv and Wolly Bay are now completely dead.
  Travel over them by ship is impossible, because the water has turned into a yucky grey mud-like substance.
  The illness deepens in the lands around the Nyr Dyv and Wolly Bay, spreading to all of the Pomarj, spreading through all of the County of Urnst, spreading northward through the Shieldlands and clear up to Riftcrag in the north.
  It spreads westward into southeastern Furyondy and as far west as the Kron Hills.
  Everywhere, trees wilt and their leaves turn grey.
  The fields rot, crops failed, a greyish sheen covering crops and meadows.
  Birds fall out of the sky, animals wander out to die in the grey meadows.
  Rivers turn dark, their sound muted, and drinking from them becomes deadly.

  - - -

  Vecna, seeing this, smiles.
  He will watch the world die, and then resurrect it in his own image.
  But first, he will destroy the only hope that Oerth has of survival.
  He will destroy the only people with any hope of gaining 11th level magic in time to stop the spread of the illness, and reverse it.
  He will unleash the City of the Gods on the Torilians, and watch them be destroyed.

  Vecna (who hopefully sets a new definition of the word EVIL) smiles, and speaks:

  Revenge IS a dish best served cold.
  Revenge, is mine.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Unless it is a Template, or a modification of a Template, do not e-mail me.
  If it is REALLY IMPORTANT, e-mail me about something else, but please make sure it is important.

  Turn 4 is imminent, and I must be free to set up the War Room as per your instructions.

  Forrester, I URGE you to immediately post, on this board, what is happening in the substrata of rock of the Flanaess, and the analogy I drew to RL.
  Tell them everything.
  Let everyone know, here on the boards, what is happening.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: An answer to the Wanderer*

Acererak responds.



			
				Spoof said:
			
		

> *Ah, so this was the candle that set fire to the barn among you was it.  Well had any of you ever even considered that what happened upon Toril was while tragic in some cases were also wonderful in others?  No, you all just believed what was shown you like sheep, without the ability to think or reason for yourselves.  *




Ah, thus speaketh the victor. I'm sure the millions of slaughtered elves draw immense comfort from your improved quality of life, wingboy.

I was quite content at accepting the Wanderer's message for what it was, up until the point where it started coming true on our world as well.

What are you doing here? Have you come to pacify us, manu militari? Whip the underlings until morale improves? What we have seen of your enlightened path has not impressed us. It is feeble doctrine and blind despotism. Leave.



> *But before any of you decide that this one act makes Forrester Evil, do you know why it was done?  The Elves in the belief that they were superior to all the other races decided that they and they alone would dictate to the other races what they could do.  But when the other races would not listed to them then they unleashed Magic such as you have never seen before, which destroyed millions of people across the world, from the old to the unborn child.*





Ha! I couldn't have phrased it better myself. He sends images of Forrester :

"And yes, I decide who lives, and who dies. "

"MY FORCES soiled and despoiled Evereska so that no thing could grow there for decades. MY FORCES sunk EVERMEET, great island of the elves, into the sea. 

My forces took on the combined might of High Elven Magic and the Illithid, and won. And you are correct – we showed no mercy. We killed all – men, women, children. Their blood dripped from our lips as we shouted to the heavens news of our victories. When another Great War came again, years later, we did the same – oh, our dietary habits changed, but there was the same carnage. Millions died. But we won again. There was never any doubt. "

"And talk no more of our relative good and evil. 
Good? Bad? I’m the guy with the gun. "

You were decribing the reasons for why their wholesale slaughter was justified, yes? I think I will watch with interest as you now ally yourself with *our* oppressors. I will watch with interest for all the benefactory and unselfish uses of Forrester's magic now that the shoe is on the other foot.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Oh yes, Melkor just e-mailed me.
  Here is what he said:

  We inform Vecna that if he doesn`t cooperate with us, his phylactery will be destroyed. 

  ((It's too late.  Vecna will awaken the City of the Gods before you can destroy the phylactery, and after that he doesn't care.))


Also Shade agents have fully joined with Black Brotherhood, to awake Tharidizun and bring doom to Oerth. We also help them to strenghten The Blood Waste. We also prepare escape routes to Deep Shadow Plane, and slowly start to evacuate our infrastructure there. 

  - - -

  For you information, folks, the Shade are summoning huge numbers of demons.
  They are attempting to bring Jubilex, Demogorgon, and the other Princes of the Demons to Oerth.

  And these might just come, too.
  They like the Flesh Eating Disease that is attacking Oerth.
  The like the Sun-Withering that is afflicting Oerth.
  They like the Shade Poisoning.
  They like the Red Goo, with which they can create fearsome monsters and armor that makes them invincible.
  They like Vecna and his attitude.
  They want to see the slaughter Vecna is about to initiate, via the City of the Gods.

  The Cult of Tharizdun is arising in it's might.
  Summoning all the minions of Ghaunadaur, the minions of the other Elder Elemental Gods of Evil, summoning more demons.
  Tharizdun is using his great power to bring them.
  Tharizdun is using his great power to enhance the Shade Poisoning, the Blood Goo, the Sun-Withering, and everything else evil that is happening.

  Oh yes, I forgot.  You are just discovering that Acererak is trying to achieve something called Apotheosis.
  If he succeeds, he will gain control of ALL the undead - good or evil - in the World of Oerth, and he will become more powerful in PL terms than Vecna is currently.
  And he is well on his way to succeeding.

  Did someone think that the Good Side was winning this IR?
  Somebody, had better rethink their thinking, in a real hurry.


----------



## Forrester

*Red Goo of Doom*

This is what I have learned from my experiments with the substance . . . 

I think we are in trouble.

------------
Since you are asking so many questions, you discover a minor little fact,
Forrester.
  Just a minor little fact.
  Do you know what Flesh-Eating Disease is?  IRL?  It starts with an infection,
then it spreads underneath the skin.
  The skin itself is not affected, but underneath the skin, the subcutaneous
layer of flesh between skin and muscle becomes infected, then dies and rots, at
an astounding pace.
  The effects are most pronounced, often, in the hands and feet.  Once the
subcutaneous layer of flesh is destroyed, the skin dies, and flakes off.
  The underlying muscle and bone then dies.  It leaves people with hands and
feet that are blackened and dead (look mom, no skin!)

  Well, guess what?  The battle caused a deep wound in Oerth.
  The goo, is the infection from that wound.
  And it is spreading, underneath the surface of the Flanaess, through the rock
strata that underlies the topsoil and surface rock.
  It is spreading at a good clip - on the order of 100 miles per Turn.
  It is spreading far faster than that in some cases, and new infections of the
rock strata are occurring in isolated places all over the Flanaess.
  What do you think is going to happen next?

  You can stop this infection with 11th level magic.  11th level magic will
cure it.
  However, you must obtain 11th level magic to cure it, and you don't have that
magic right now.

  Vecna knows.  Vecna knows exactly what is happening.
  Vecna intends to destroy you, regardless of that.  And if the world rots, so
be it.
  He will rebuild Oerth in his own image.
  He is glad, in fact, to destroy you and end any hope Oerth had of obtaining
11th level magic, and saving itself.
  Vecna is REALLY, REALLY EVIL, and it shows.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Oh, good.
  Melkor has to take a vacation, and he is leaving Yours Truly in charge of the Shade.

  (evil grin)

  I will take charge of the Shade.
  And I do believe everyone knows what I will do with them.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Re: An answer to the Wanderer*



			
				Maudlin said:
			
		

> *Acererak responds.
> 
> *
> You were decribing the reasons for why their wholesale slaughter was justified, yes? I think I will watch with interest as you now ally yourself with *our* oppressors. I will watch with interest for all the benefactory and unselfish uses of Forrester's magic now that the shoe is on the other foot. [/B]




Let's see. So far, I've "oppressed" the people of Oerth by:

1) Helping destroy Vecna's armies, who were attacking without provocation

2) Saving Bissel from an attack by robots

3) Saving some of those in Irongate by making Acererak back down from eating all of them. 

Yeah, I'm a real bastard .

We're going to need 11th level magic to heal Oerth, people. The fastest way is to help me get 11th level magic, as I've got the biggest headstart. But it's not a huge one, given how expensive 11th level magic is to get -- the other solution . . . well, you know what that is. It's got the letters 'O', 'A', 'U', and 'C' in it. 

Forrester


----------



## Forrester

EDENA -- I guess this isn't much of an Interlude if people can just start dumping Red Goo into lakes and rivers all over the place. 

I think it is safe to say that MY forces, KALANYR's forces, and the ANGEL's forces will blow up any and all people who try to do such things. 

I and Kalanyr have 10th level magic . . . we can scry for those who are carrying goo around near waterways. They'll be introduced to some wide varieties of pain. 

I'll also use 10th level magic (and I'm guessing that Kalanyr will as well, though he can say otherwise) to stop the spread of the Goo as much as possible.


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Re: Re: An answer to the Wanderer*



			
				Forrester said:
			
		

> *Yeah, I'm a real bastard .*



I never let facts get in the way of a good monologue 

Meanwhile, faced with poisonous crops and a hostile sun, a great transformation is set in motion on the Tilvanot peninsula and the jungles of Hepmonaland. All subjects are queuing up to undergo The Becoming. A ritual, administered by the necromancers of the Black Academy to leave behind their mortal frailties and hindrances (such as food ), and be reborn into a higher state of life, that of Unlife.

Henceforth, the united people will be known as the Children of the Apotheosis! They recluse themselves from all matters of the world, to wait out the tide of this global illness.


----------



## Spoof

*Acererak responds*



> Ah, thus speaketh the victor. I'm sure the millions of slaughtered elves draw immense comfort from your improved quality of life, wingboy.




Ahh, I see that even here the powerful can still be ruled with a petty mind.  Never did we claim to be the victor.  If you would only listen you would hear that we tried to save as many elves as we could.  We did not have the power to stop the slaughter that was to come, or to turn the Tarrasque that the Elves had awoken and Forrester and his allies turned back on them.



> You were describing the reasons for why their wholesale slaughter was justified, yes?




No never have I said or believed that what Forrester did was justified.  The helpless slaughter of innocence CAN NOT be avenged by doing the same.  But there is always two sides to a coin, and what might be the truth for one is not for another.
As for why I am here, I was asked to come here.  We would have not come here just for your sake, if you wish to destroy all you have then so be it.  But we were asked to come and help protect a people and so we shall, but we came to late to prevent the calamity that has occurred.  So now we shall do our best to save those that can be saved, but those who seem only bent on destruction we shall see that they shall have their wishes granted.


----------



## Uvenelei

I didn't feel like throwing out any random NPC's to boost my power level, but I couldn't resist adding him to my roster:

Wallace, Aurican's High Accountant
270 Expert / 10 Master Bookkeeper PrC (he's been managing a Oerik-wide trade empire single handedly for over 110 years, whadda you expect?)
I won't bore you with stats, but I will say that he has a +348 bonus to his Profession (Accountant) check.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena, question*

Edena,

I have a question.  If you say I have to leave the Cairn, O.K., I accept that.  However, I would like to make a few points:

From economic, resource, life-sustaining point of view, the Cairn Hills doesn’t really rely on the Nyr Dyv for very much.  In fact, other than as transportation route, none of the powers (Furyondy, the Urnst States, The Shield Lands, The Domain of Greyhawk before it was eaten by the Shade) would have been relying on the Nyr Dyv at the start of the game.  It’s far too dangerous.  It is chock-full-o-monsters; big bad dragon turtles and the like.  

Other than small amount of fishing, the creatures of the Cairn probably couldn’t care less about the Nyr Dyv (o.k., the Rhennee might care, but you get my point  ).  If I had to abandon Cairn, then it would only be logical that everyone around the Nyr Dyv would have to abandon their territories their too.  William would loose nearly a third of Furyondy and the Shield Lands; The DU would loose a big chunk of Urnst, etc.  So while I understand that I might have to pull back from the shore some, abandon Tenser’s Tower, etc., the reason for abandoning the entire Cairn Hills, while the Isles of Woe – which are sitting literally in the middle of this big stinking mess – is taking reduced amount of damage is a little unclear. 

This is isn’t a complaint.  I am just requesting clarification


----------



## dagger

<occ>


If anyone wants my ICQ numbers let me know, ill give them to you.


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance will take action to purify the Nyr Dyv.

Murlynd, Keoghtom and Heward will capture and kill any Black Brotherhood agents that they can, starting in the Kevellond League. They will use fire to solidify Blood Waste and turn it over to Alzem for safe keeping.

Agents are dispatched to other allied lands and do the same.  The other Oerth Alliance countries will take similar actions, unless they say otherwise.  (I can fairly say they will try to stop the pollution of the planet and their lands.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I will clarify.

  The poisoning of the Cairn Hills and other places is not coming from the Nyr Dyv.

  The poisoning is coming from Shadow Throne.

  The Nyr Dyv simply had the misfortune of being next to Shadow Throne.
  Wolly Bay suffered a similar fate.

  The Poison of the Shade is emanating out, from Shadow Throne, in all directions.

  It isn't affecting the Blood Waste:  the Blood Waste has an equally horrific and deadly poison all of it's own.
  And it's spreading faster than the Poison of the Shade.

  The best that can be hoped for is that the poison from both sources can be stopped from going any further out, or intensifying where it already is.
  10th level magic will do that, whereas 9th level magic and below is helpless to stem the onslaught of the poison.

  11th level magic could cure the problem, and eliminate the poisoning.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- Thanks for turning our party into the deaths of lots of people, we love you forever. . If I can I will stop the poison from affecting those here.

Kalanyr, bows to Siobhan and accepts the rose. "Thank you fair lady, it is good to meet you now that I am free of my chains. Please accept my gift to you " With a gesture Kalanyr summons the prettiest unguarded un-will-be-responsible-for-the-death/pain/domination-of-the-multiverse/metaverse/universe/world flower he can find on the Upper Planes. "For you my lady.  Would you do me the honour of this dance?"


----------



## Kalanyr

Serpenteye- Re: Xaene, I claimed him before Turn 1 I guess Edena had decided he was part of the Dark Union before I claimed him and forgot, I only just noticed myself. 

 Edena- can we solve this the easy way and just say I cloned him? Or shoud we throw dice to see who gets the Blessed/Accursed ArchLich/Lich Xaene?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Who has Xaene the Blessed?

  You may decide that freely.

  If there is a contest, it goes to Kalanyr.

  Xaene and Ivid have a long history of working together.


----------



## Kalanyr

Bump for party.

Also can I stop the poisoning of those at the party?

Guess I get Xaene then (mighty fair considering how much land the DU just got).


----------



## Serpenteye

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Bump for party.
> 
> Also can I stop the poisoning of those at the party?
> 
> Guess I get Xaene then (mighty fair considering how much land the DU just got). *




It's a fair trade.


----------



## Bugbear

*The Ghost of Turrosh Mak speaks*

The Archive has been Updated.

It now includes the entire 1st and 2nd IRs.

Also, I am taking submissions for the following sections:

~Character/Player Profiles:  Information about yourself, your Faction, and/or your Character.

~IR Fiction: There are lots of Stories still untold in the IR.  If you have one, send it to me and I'll place it on the site.

~Campaign Setting: Game information about the IR. Rules, Pestige Classes, Spells, Characters, etc...

The Archive can be found here: http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/

~Bugbear~


----------

